# Some Photos I Took : )



## jesters missus (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's a few photos that I took that I am quite proud of...


----------



## 1kooguy (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice......next time add some candid babes.


----------



## DWR (Jan 7, 2009)

I like that weird cloud !  and the lovely sand ! 

ahhhhhhhh i want to be living next to the ocean !


----------



## del66666 (Jan 7, 2009)

dogs cool.


----------



## Baz (Jan 8, 2009)

Im crap at photography but heres some i took that i liked 



Ha Ha Ha sorry


----------



## Dr.GreenNutz (Jan 8, 2009)

ASSY! Nice man, you tap dat?


----------



## DWR (Jan 8, 2009)

love the last one baz  and the 2. one


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2009)

heres a few i took and i like lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 9, 2009)

nice moon pics. those are hard to get.


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2009)

cheers fdd, canon 300mm ultra sonic lense and a tripod and a steady hand for the timer lol


----------



## jesters missus (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow! So many replies!! I like everyone's photos! 
Keep em' coming!



> canon 300mm ultra sonic lense and a tripod and a steady hand for the timer lol


I wish I had a good camera  The photo's posted were taken with a measley Fujifilm 7.3 mega pixel with 3x Zoom, lol.

Here's a two more!

Enjoy!


----------



## mr west (Jan 14, 2009)

hey those compact cameras can be really good i had a fuji finepix a few years ago, in some situations they can be better than a 300 pound camera. You can pick up a digi slr quite cheap nowa days, I wish i had waited a fwew months b4 i bought mine i would of saved 50 quid easy lol.


----------



## DWR (Jan 14, 2009)

jesters missus said:


> I wish I had a good camera  The photo's posted were taken with a measley Fujifilm 7.3 mega pixel with 3x Zoom, lol.


 I wish i had a 7.3 mgp cam  i only got a 2mgp !  ! 

your pics are realy nice... wish i had that cam


----------



## jesters missus (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks DWR.

I like to take photos of EVERYTHING, lol.

I'm hoping that one day I can afford to buy a Digital SLR 
That would be SO cool.


----------



## DWR (Jan 15, 2009)

Cool stuff


----------



## jesters missus (Jan 18, 2009)

Anyone else want to share theirs?

**


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2009)

I take a few pics of kittens that my mum breeds lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2009)

mr west said:


> I take a few pics of kittens that my mum breeds lol


i'll take 6 of them, please.


----------



## GreenLeaf420 (Jan 18, 2009)

mr west said:


> I take a few pics of kittens that my mum breeds lol


Aww, so cute kittens.


----------



## mr west (Jan 18, 2009)

litten therapy is better than any drugs for depression lol


----------



## jesters missus (Jan 20, 2009)

Come on, is there anyone else who has some photos they're proud of and wants to share them?!?


----------



## hamsterman (Jan 21, 2009)

Baz said:


> Im crap at photography but heres some i took that i liked
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Ha Ha sorry


 
hahahaha i didnt even have to look where you where from i could just tell by the shit weather.


----------



## Baz (Jan 21, 2009)

hamsterman said:


> hahahaha i didnt even have to look where you where from i could just tell by the shit weather.


ha ha heres one on a better day


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2009)

few from round my end lol where ever that is lol


----------



## hamsterman (Jan 21, 2009)

arrgghhh nice pics
is one of them from recently coz off all the snow the uk has been having.


----------



## Baz (Jan 21, 2009)

hamsterman said:


> arrgghhh nice pics
> is one of them from recently coz off all the snow the uk has been having.


 Mine were taken yesterday, heres a few more


----------



## Baz (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow the order i got those pics in makes the horizon in a hill ha ha wtf


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2009)

hamsterman said:


> arrgghhh nice pics
> is one of them from recently coz off all the snow the uk has been having.


nah it was taken on the 8th of feb 2007


----------



## Baz (Jan 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> nah it was taken on the 8th of feb 2007


 bet your not far from me bud


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2009)

Baz said:


> Wow the order i got those pics in makes the horizon in a hill ha ha wtf



lovely pics baz might help if u held the camera straight to get rid of the hill lol, smashing clear skys tho, makes me wanna holiday


----------



## weedyoo (Jan 21, 2009)

jesters missus said:


> Here's a few photos that I took that I am quite proud of...


nice pics hijack sorry in advance but i need help how do you make the pic small thanks


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Kitties and tree frogs.I need a tripod, it's hard to hold the cam still.


----------



## Baz (Jan 21, 2009)

Lmao i have the camera straight dont i ?

very hilly near me


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2009)

Baz said:


> Lmao i have the camera straight dont i ?
> 
> very hilly near me


lol lol lol lol u tell me lol

loving the cats stoney, purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks.The cream colored one staring into the cam is blind.The blue eyed one is my half siamese..he's my baby.And the grey and white one is the female someone dumped at my house when she was pregnant.I have two more, but these are the guys that hang out in my room.The frogs belong to my daughter.The mottled ones are copes gray tree frogs, a couple she caught, the rest she bought.The copes change color, from gray to green.


mr west said:


> lol lol lol lol u tell me lol
> 
> loving the cats stoney, purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2009)

aww i only got 3 my self lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

I had to put a limit on it,I was picking up every stray I ran across.I still feed the strays who come around, though.


mr west said:


> aww i only got 3 my self lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2009)

Id be like that if i had more room lol, my place is too small for 3 cats lol, constant games of cat chess.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

They DO like to mess with you, don't they.


mr west said:


> Id be like that if i had more room lol, my place is too small for 3 cats lol, constant games of cat chess.


----------



## Baz (Jan 21, 2009)

Get dogs, then you can feed the stray cats to em, prob solved! lol jk

get dogs they can live outside as long as you biuld em a nice house


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Dogs are ok, I just like my cats.If I ever get a farm house in the country, I'll own a Bull Mastiff as a guard dog.I like cats, though, because you have to EARN their love,it's not just blind loyalty.And cats pick who they want as an owner.If you get a new kitten,within a few weeks that kitten will have decided who its "person" is,and there's nothing to change that.My siamese picked me.He follows me like a little shadow.He's still partially wild, and doesn't let many folks even see him.If we have company, he hides.He lets everyone who lives in the house pet him occasionally, but me, he lets me hold him like a baby, puts his head to my mouth so I'll kiss the top of his head(cuz he likes that) snuggles me.He decided I'm his human.That's kinda what's neat about cats.


Baz said:


> Get dogs, then you can feed the stray cats to em, prob solved! lol jk
> 
> get dogs they can live outside as long as you biuld em a nice house


----------



## Baz (Jan 21, 2009)

The only reason i dont like cats, well its not i don't like them but, my gf had 4 when i met her, and the thing i hated the most was walking arround on the kitchen surfaces, 1 only got 1 cat now


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

Squirt them with some water every time they do that.It works.


Baz said:


> The only reason i dont like cats, well its not i don't like them but, my gf had 4 when i met her, and the thing i hated the most was walking arround on the kitchen surfaces, 1 only got 1 cat now


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2009)

Dogs have owners, cats have staff lol.


----------



## jesters missus (Jan 21, 2009)

Baz said:


> the thing i hated the most was walking arround on the kitchen surfaces,





mr west said:


> Dogs have owners, cats have staff lol.


Cats think they own everything. I hate that.


Stoney McFried said:


> He decided I'm his human.That's kinda what's neat about cats


I'd say that that goes for ALL animals. 

I think I'm going to have to upload so more of my pics!

-Peace


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 21, 2009)

How true, lol.


mr west said:


> Dogs have owners, cats have staff lol.


I like their little attitudes.I guess another reason I like them so much is because of how badly they've been treated over the years.From superstitions about black cats,to the belief they are witches familiars,how people think they have no feelings.Cats are usually the first animal to get mistreated.


jesters missus said:


> Cats think they own everything. I hate that.
> 
> I'd say that that goes for ALL animals.
> 
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 21, 2009)

weedyoo said:


> nice pics hijack sorry in advance but i need help how do you make the pic small thanks


you need to resize them. there are programs you can use. i downloaded irfan view. http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## grodrowithme (Jan 22, 2009)

These are some my wife and i took


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 22, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Dogs are ok, I just like my cats.If I ever get a farm house in the country, I'll own a Bull Mastiff as a guard dog.I like cats, though, because you have to EARN their love,it's not just blind loyalty.And cats pick who they want as an owner.If you get a new kitten,within a few weeks that kitten will have decided who its "person" is,and there's nothing to change that.My siamese picked me.He follows me like a little shadow.He's still partially wild, and doesn't let many folks even see him.If we have company, he hides.He lets everyone who lives in the house pet him occasionally, but me, he lets me hold him like a baby, puts his head to my mouth so I'll kiss the top of his head(cuz he likes that) snuggles me.He decided I'm his human.That's kinda what's neat about cats.


*dogs have masters, cats have slaves *

i have a cat his names butthead lol. hes a lot like what you just mentioned but gettin softer with age..

although i must say, your supposed to let your dog choose you too.. 
but i see what you mean tho. cats take this rule to heart more so than dogs. and no matter how hard you try to make a cat yours it will just as easily leave ya rejected and feeling lonely whilst it cuddles up to the person it picked....
weve had a lot of cats but only 3 of them ever chose to be mine . 
they were the best ones of the lot tho so that was sweet...

anyways ill stop gammying up ma missus's thread now lol.
take it easy ppl
PEACE


----------



## jesters missus (Jan 22, 2009)

grodrowithme said:


> These are some my wife and i took


Very nice indeed. Flowers are awesome to take photos of, especially when you get the angle and the focus _juuust_ right 




weedyoo said:


> nice pics hijack sorry in advance but i need help how do you make the pic small thanks


You can also use a program that is usually on everybody's computer (it comes with the Microsoft Office setup) called "Microsoft Office Picture Manager". Open your picture in this program and go to 'Picture' ==> 'Resize'.. Then make sure your picture is no larger than **800x800 pixels for jpeg, jpg or gif** and **620x280 for bmp, jpe** using the resize settings on the right hand side. Don't forget to save!

Hope this helped weedyoo!


----------



## DWR (Jan 22, 2009)

those look unreal...... cool stuff !


----------



## jesters missus (Jan 22, 2009)

I _was_ going to upload some *new* pictures, but the batteries went dead in my camera  ..so that's gonna' have to wait. Got some goodies this time I think *fingers crossed*


----------



## mr west (Jan 22, 2009)

like the dog pic with car in back ground, just needs a cigeret hanging out his mouth lol.


----------



## Baz (Jan 22, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> *dogs have masters, cats have slaves *
> 
> i have a cat his names butthead lol. hes a lot like what you just mentioned but gettin softer with age..
> 
> ...


 Lol you ever thought these 3 cats are the best in your eyes, cos they like you? ha ha, just a thought


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 22, 2009)

yeah i have...

but nah they were generally they were smarter and had theyre own unique personalities.... they proved it too, at least my cats lived to be an old age rather than getting hit  

thatz the thing with cats ppl will hit them and keep going (cruel fuckers) 

but theres every chance i was a bit one sided but i try not to be, i generally reckon they were the best ones, other ppl seemed fairly fond of some of the cats that chose me tho.... 

one was an absolute dumbass ill have to admit that, but ya cant win them all, i still loved it..


----------



## Baz (Jan 22, 2009)

Yea we had 4 of em now got 1, 2 got ran over and one died of old age


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 22, 2009)

bet ya the ppl didnt even stop. which also means theres no appology.. if i hit something that may be someones pet id try find the owner... fuck id at least stop and take it off the road if i was in the stix...

only a few of our cats ever got to an old age.... not thrue not taking care of them.. our cats were farm cats so yeah shit happens assholes cause it.

the only one thats still alive out of ours is butthead. hes a cool cat got that sorta too cool for school attitude, never used to like ppl touching him, but ashes getting older becoming rather fond of the old scratches and cuddles... 

didnt take hime long to get used to the lovely new instalation to the family, mrs jester.
I was a bit devo at first, when we both called him and he went to her. i was REJECTED... but then just took it as he sees her as a nice person, 

so i gotta admit she gets points there, my animals can normally smell a rat


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 22, 2009)

Here you go, shot this two hours ago....




out.


----------



## jesters missus (Jan 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> like the dog pic with car in back ground, just needs a cigeret hanging out his mouth lol.


 Thanks man! Haha, yeah he likes to have a sniff the plants. He's picky though.. only likes the good stuff!! 

-Peace


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 22, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Here you go, shot this two hours ago....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how's it taste?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 22, 2009)

Just like chicken 


out.


----------



## jesters missus (Jan 26, 2009)

NEW pictures! 
Been busy with camera lately, been taking it more places so I can capture new things!​


----------



## Baz (Jan 26, 2009)

Heres one i took on my boating adventure

Was taken heading down the river back into my city in the dark with no lights lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 26, 2009)

I dug up a few I took recently...you might enjoy these.... 




out.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 26, 2009)

there some cool photos dude... sorry im gonna ruin ma girls thread again but true...
i like looking at phot'os too 

i like the them all them there purrrdy cool man...

just a question about the orchid pic... 
can anyone else see the red eyed hog with a penis for the end of its nose lol????


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 26, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> there some cool photos dude... sorry im gonna ruin ma girls thread again but true...
> i like looking at phot'os too
> 
> i like the them all them there purrrdy cool man...
> ...


If you do Latin translations on the botanical names of orchids, it's quite pornographic..... the guys who named them sure noticed the sexuality of the orchid 


out.


----------



## jesters missus (Jan 26, 2009)

I like the one of the dog CrackerJax!!

Just found some old photos I took a fair few years back from my DeviantART profile!!!
http://lithiumnightcrawler.deviantart.com/
Anyone else have a DeviantART account?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 27, 2009)

Yah, she's my rescue dog, Reagan. 100 pounds of pure energy...  She had a rough first 7 years but is now making up for it....  She still has a hard time believing all this land is hers to patrol....  

I have looked at deviant Art but don't have an account there...I'll take another look at it. 

Man those sneakers take me back to the day!!!  Ol' Converse.....


Did you happen to notice the tiny green spider just to the right of the frog? It's subtle but makes that pic a winner.....  ribbit

out.


----------



## Dr.GreenNutz (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice guys, heres mine...


----------



## jesters missus (Jan 27, 2009)

*Has a second look*


> Did you happen to notice the tiny green spider just to the right of the frog? It's subtle but makes that pic a winner.....


Awesome! Its cute!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 28, 2009)

hey dr.green... using a loupe for that grasshopper? 

I'll post some more pics later today..... if I can find it, ive got a pretty good sunset shot...


out.


----------



## Dr.GreenNutz (Jan 28, 2009)

Whatsa loupe? I used this little lens type thing that I just hold up to my digi cam.


----------



## Baz (Jan 28, 2009)

Some more pics i took on my boat trip


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 28, 2009)

Dr.GreenNutz said:


> Whatsa loupe? I used this little lens type thing that I just hold up to my digi cam.


 that's a loupe.... ive done it myself...y I recognized it. 

Hey Baz great pics,s 


out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 30, 2009)

Okay, here's two more I shot. First one is at sunset last month. Second is another of one of my orchids.




out.


----------



## jesters missus (Jan 30, 2009)

A couple of landscapes to add to the other wonderful pictures!!


----------



## Dr.GreenNutz (Jan 31, 2009)

Heres a couple more trichome shots...


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 31, 2009)

Trichs are always fun to look at!! 


Here's a moon shot I thought came out rather well.







out.


----------



## mr west (Feb 1, 2009)

nice colours cracker


----------



## jesters missus (Feb 2, 2009)

Dr.GreenNutz said:


> Heres a couple more trichome shots...


*drools* 

Some new ones I took yesterday!! 

Enjoy!

-Peace


----------



## Dr.GreenNutz (Feb 2, 2009)

Those are great man, I love looking at the clouds when im really baked or tripppin on shrooms!


----------



## jesters missus (Feb 2, 2009)

Those 3 pictures were all taken on the same day!!!


----------



## ltz40055 (Feb 5, 2009)

some i took that i think turned out ok


----------



## Dr.GreenNutz (Feb 5, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Feb 5, 2009)

Amazing, the best one has to be the one of the dog though. It looks too perfect to be real almost. That's a very quick shutter speed you must have to catch that pic.


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 5, 2009)

ltz40055 said:


> some i took that i think turned out ok


yeah bud shots

sssshweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
EVERYONE LOVES EYE CANDY 

heres a rep for the beautiful pic's


----------



## rezo (Feb 5, 2009)

hawaii last feb


----------



## heftamga (Feb 5, 2009)

rezo said:


> hawaii last feb


i like the second picture.
it makes me just wanna sail away.


----------



## jesters missus (Feb 5, 2009)

Ganjatopolis said:


> Amazing, the best one has to be the one of the dog though. It looks too perfect to be real almost. That's a very quick shutter speed you must have to catch that pic.


 The one with 'the dog' licking his chops?? Lol, I have a 7.3mgp Fujifilm FinePix A700.. very basic 

Here's a few new photos guys.
Most of them were taken this morning  It was pretty nice out.

-Peace


----------



## Kant (Feb 5, 2009)

I would love to take pictures of my dog but she hates cameras. the moment I pull mine out she runs out of the room. It's fun to chase her with it.


----------



## jesters missus (Feb 6, 2009)

Kant said:


> I would love to take pictures of my dog but she hates cameras. the moment I pull mine out she runs out of the room. It's fun to chase her with it.


Haha, aww. Our dog loves the camera! As soon as he hears the start-up sound of my camera he's up and trying to find one of his toys cos' he knows it usually means I'm going to play with him and give him extra attention!!

You should sneak up on her and get a few shots. Photos last forever; I take photos of everything so I can capture all the weird and wonderful moments that come about! 


-Peace


----------



## jesters missus (Feb 6, 2009)

Dr.GreenNutz said:


> Those are great man, I love looking at the clouds when im really baked or tripppin on shrooms!


I was just outside turning around in retarded circles staring up at the clouds. Man, I swear they looked just like waves! With the curvy bit and the bubbly-wash..  I took some photos too, and just before my camera died  I think I saw a cloud that looked like a human ribcage!
I stared at them for like 10mins, with my mouth open!! Haha

Maybe I'm just cooked...

-Peace


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 6, 2009)

Kant said:


> I would love to take pictures of my dog but she hates cameras. the moment I pull mine out she runs out of the room. It's fun to chase her with it.


 If you chase her with the camera, you will only reinforce her belief it is something to be afraid of. Every time you pick up the camera keep it in one hand and a treat in the other. Talk in soft tones and give her the treat with the camera moved away from her. each time you pick up the camera repeat the process while bringing the camera closer to her each time. Don't snap a pic until she can smell the camera up close while you talk in soft tones. You will have a photogenic dog in no time. If you lead, the dog will follow. 


Good Luck.... I expect to see a close up of ur mutt in two weeks!! 

P.S. Ive got some pics I took sailing in the British Virgin Isles a couple of years ago...I'll dig them up. One of the most enjoyable vaca's ever. Nothing like sailing a 40 footer all day and knocking down lobster and rum at night with a few cuban cigars. I'll post a few later today.


out.


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 6, 2009)

Longing for warmer weather...


----------



## jesters missus (Feb 6, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> P.S. Ive got some pics I took sailing in the British Virgin Isles a couple of years ago...I'll dig them up. One of the most enjoyable vaca's ever. Nothing like sailing a 40 footer all day and knocking down lobster and rum at night with a few cuban cigars. I'll post a few later today.
> 
> 
> out.


Awesome, looking forward to seeing them!!

-Peace


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 7, 2009)

Got up early and watched a purple sunrise.... no I didnt have my camera argggh! first rule of a good photographer.....have a bloody camera!
So I consoled myself by getting baked with a twisty and a cup of Java. I looked for my BVI pics (british virgin isles) but they must be at my other house. I will post them shortly. 
So I will post these I found while looking for the others.... enjoy!



out.


----------



## Baz (Feb 8, 2009)

Cool pics Crackerjax


----------



## jesters missus (Feb 13, 2009)

This is absolutely awesome! Love it!



EKIMRI said:


>


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks a bunch jesters missus  


...though it makes me long for summer here in the Northeast.


----------



## jesters missus (Feb 21, 2009)

Just some more photos I've been taking around the place 

..It'd be cool if more people posted their pics too!!


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 22, 2009)

Great photos jm, especially that 3rd shot.

I've got a thing for macro photography, and I find this composition quite satisfying.


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 22, 2009)

Made me dig out another SD card from summer... Glorius summer. 



Happy Sunday.


----------



## sandmonkey (Feb 22, 2009)

Awesome thread!

here are some bud shots of the NLX i'm growin'. sorry for the high resolution


----------



## Baz (Feb 22, 2009)

sandmonkey said:


> Awesome thread!
> 
> here are some bud shots of the NLX i'm growin'. sorry for the high resolution


 cool pics, how do you get such close shots like that?


----------



## sandmonkey (Feb 22, 2009)

just my canon 40D and 60mm macro lens. The original resolution is quite high, so I can view full size then crop sections like in the last pic.

I do this to check my trich's


----------



## Baz (Feb 22, 2009)

Thats cool how much does that cammera and lense cost roughly?


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 22, 2009)

everyone has great pics. here are some from my shit camera.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## bleezyg420 (Feb 22, 2009)

Baz said:


> Thats cool how much does that cammera and lense cost roughly?


that macro lens alone was probably $400


----------



## sandmonkey (Feb 22, 2009)

yeah the lens retails around $600 but you can get it for 400 and less.

The camera was a gift from my future wife, and i imagine it retails for just over 1 grand.


----------



## Baz (Feb 22, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> everyone has great pics. here are some from my shit camera.


picture number 3 is a great pic bud


----------



## Dr.GreenNutz (Feb 22, 2009)

bleezyg420 said:


>


WTF is this?


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 22, 2009)

Baz said:


> picture number 3 is a great pic bud


 thanks dude, my wife took that one at ocean city. its the best picture we have ever taken.


----------



## Baz (Feb 22, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> thanks dude, my wife took that one at ocean city. its the best picture we have ever taken.


 Tis a bit like mine, also on a crappy camera


----------



## mr west (Feb 23, 2009)

Took this with my crappy phone camera at global gathering the other year in the mud lol.


----------



## mr west (Feb 23, 2009)

Baz said:


> Tis a bit like mine, also on a crappy camera








I like this one baz, nice job


----------



## Baz (Feb 23, 2009)

Cheers bud


----------



## bleezyg420 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dr.GreenNutz said:


> WTF is this?


a picture I took of the city of La... douche bag
time to pull out the sd cards


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 23, 2009)

Baz said:


> Tis a bit like mine, also on a crappy camera


very nice indeed. do you live next to the river?


----------



## Kant (Feb 23, 2009)

Baz said:


> Thats cool how much does that cammera and lense cost roughly?


well i don't know about cannon but nikon cameras (my brand) for a good one can cost anywhere from $400-$1000, after that you get in to the ridiculously high professional range of cameras.

the macro lens costs about $600+ (the one i want to buy costs $900 but i can't afford that).


----------



## Baz (Feb 23, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> very nice indeed. do you live next to the river?


 No my brother bought a boat, and i took some pics on the way home up the river


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 25, 2009)

Okay, I can't find my BVI pics!!!  Rep to you jess, if it wasn't for your thread i never would have noticed...I'll keep looking. 

Here's a few to wet your appetite 




out.


----------



## Dr.GreenNutz (Feb 26, 2009)

Hahaha is that your cock? lmfao


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 26, 2009)

He was my cock yes. A very large hawk took Major. Such is country life. he was a kick in the pants I'll tell you what. Raised him from day one...he slept in my beard at night in the beginning. My wife thought I was CRAZY! He turned out to be the very best pet ever, as my wife will testify today... 

I even got him a little 5 inch round soft ball and he would pick it up and drop kick it across the yard for a half hour at a time. Kick chase kick chase kick chase. 

I had two big ol dad n son farmers come take a look at an old kubota tractor of mine. Huge guys with sonny topping out about 300? When Major spied us from across the acreage he let out a scream and zig zagged like a mofo all the way over.....these FARMERS started to get unsettled. When Major finally arrived he flew up on "Sonny"'s shoulder and let out a big cocle doodlo do flapping his wings the whole time...I thought the kid was gonna wet his pants.  Guess they never raised a rooster one on one be4...... that's what it takes. 
I miss him. I had him 5 years tho...er, maybe he had me.......he was a pistol!!

out.


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2009)

Thats sweet mate I had a bantum game cock called trevor, looked a bit like major but he was much more wild, more a gaurd cock lol. Thats the thing with any pets, they dont ever live that long.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 26, 2009)

yah Major had that trait as well. If any of my dogs turned their back on him....WHAM! he'd run up behind them and kick em....and run away!  When the dogs gave up and turned away again....WHAM!!! It was funny as all get up... 

Cheers!! 


out.


----------



## Baz (Feb 26, 2009)

I had an african grey parrot best pet i have ever had, but my brother sold him bstard!

i didn't class him as a pet but as a part of the family, one clever bird

This the only pic i got of him, from somones phone

oh and they live over 50 years


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 26, 2009)

Pretty sweet. I've had my share of birds but never invested in the long lived species. I used to drive my Aunt crazy because I wouldn't keep my birds in cages or clip their wings. She was a big birder but never let them out. She was visiting one weekend to my country house and there i was outside with my Quaker parrot flying around...she about had a stroke.  "He won't come back"!! "nonsense" I gave a whistle and like a homing beacon....straight on my shoulder. He doesn't leave because he knows darn well he's got it pretty swell with me. Birds are kewl!!


out.


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 27, 2009)

Today's pics. Checkin' the girls for harvest readiness. 







DP Orange Bud





Barney's Blue Cheese (feminized)





Greenhouse White Widow


Almost. Mmmmmm...


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 27, 2009)

yesss more bud pics....



bet you cant wait


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 27, 2009)

Soon Jester...


But never soon enough


----------



## sandmonkey (Feb 27, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Today's pics. Checkin' the girls for harvest readiness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool! good to see i'm not the only one using my cam to check trich's 

try playin' with the temperature and tint to reduce the "HPS effect". wouldn't want to confuse amber with clear trich's


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 27, 2009)

waiting for it to dry will be the worst part


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 27, 2009)

sandmonkey said:


> cool! good to see i'm not the only one using my cam to check trich's
> 
> try playin' with the temperature and tint to reduce the "HPS effect". wouldn't want to confuse amber with clear trich's


 
Thanks SM, I've just started playing around with the camera in an HPS environment and appreciate the suggestion. Perhaps I'll even pull them out and take some pics under fluoro's while I'm doing maintenance...



"waiting for it to dry will be the worst part  "

I hear that Jester. Hopefully the remains of BC's mom will last until cure is complete...


----------



## sandmonkey (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey EKIMRI, you might find this thread of interest to you 

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/162551-checking-trichs-better-than-microscope.html

what kind of camera are you using btw?


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 28, 2009)

sandmonkey said:


> Hey EKIMRI, you might find this thread of interest to you
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/162551-checking-trichs-better-than-microscope.html
> 
> what kind of camera are you using btw?


 
Thanks SM, very helpful. I'm using a little Canon A580 with a handheld magnifying glass, since someone stole $5000 in SLR (film, not digi) equipment from me.  


I'll be damned if the technology in the intervening years hasn't made this sub-$100 purchase perfect for my needs. Cheap and small enough to take anywhere and not worry... and with a little ingenuity, capable of timing a harvest with.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 28, 2009)

You can buy a cheap digital microscope and take fantastic tri shots....if that's your thing. 


out.


----------



## sandmonkey (Feb 28, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Thanks SM, very helpful. I'm using a little Canon A580 with a handheld magnifying glass, since someone stole $5000 in SLR (film, not digi) equipment from me.
> 
> 
> I'll be damned if the technology in the intervening years hasn't made this sub-$100 purchase perfect for my needs. Cheap and small enough to take anywhere and not worry... and with a little ingenuity, capable of timing a harvest with.


damn sorry to hear that  hope whoever stole it feels karma's justice.

Try switching the white balance to Tungsten under the HPS.


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 28, 2009)

Will do SM... I'll try that out when my girls wake up!


As for Karma, I know they've got it coming. It's nice to have matured to that point in life where I can see the bigger picture ('scuse the pun) and let it roll off my back. Doesn't make me happy, but I've still got the important things, all they've got is bad Karma and a camera... think I'll play my hand.


----------



## jesters missus (Mar 1, 2009)

My Favourites 
Thanks to everyone who added their pics too!!
Good stuff 
 -Peace



mr west said:


>





grodrowithme said:


>





CrackerJax said:


>





Dr.GreenNutz said:


>





Baz said:


>





Itz40055 said:


>





EKIMRI said:


>


----------



## Dr.GreenNutz (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice I like that picture too


----------



## Kant (Mar 1, 2009)

is it just me or does anyone else hate cutting down beautiful looking plants like these?
as a corollary to this question does anyone else hate grinding up really beautiful looking nugs?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 1, 2009)

Since matter and energy are never lost but merely transformed....no to both. 

I don't regret eating my dinner either. 


out.


----------



## jesters missus (Mar 3, 2009)

Finally got around to +repping the people whose pics I thought were the best 
..even though my rep doesn't really count for anything 

Thanks for all the photos, keep em' coming!!

-Peace
JM


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for this thread JM rep+ for u too


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

jesters missus said:


> Finally got around to +repping the people whose pics I thought were the best
> ..even though my rep doesn't really count for anything
> 
> Thanks for all the photos, keep em' coming!!
> ...


It's not the amount of rep which counts....it's the thought of doing it which matters...  


out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

Okay here's a couple you might enjoy...




out.


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 3, 2009)

Very nice CJ... well composed.


+rep


----------



## Dr.GreenNutz (Mar 3, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Okay here's a couple you might enjoy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are sweet man. Is that in some swamp in Georgia or sumthin? haha


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

Nope...my back yard 


out.


----------



## Baz (Mar 3, 2009)

Yea those are v nice + rep


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Mar 3, 2009)

baz said:


> im crap at photography but heres some i took that i liked
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha ha sorry


more ass pics!


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

ty... I once caught two ants doing it doggy style on a leaf, but I lost the negative bummer..... brought it to Disney World to show some elephant handlers I knew....they tried to keep it  perverts...



out.


----------



## Baz (Mar 3, 2009)

Mr. Limpet said:


> more ass pics!


 *Lol heres my* *German Shepherd cross Rottweiler pup 7 months old*


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

That's a great mix for a dog I think. I had a rottweiler/doberman mix. She was awesome. I miss her.


Thanks for the cheek shot 


out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's a moon shot I took last night. also a fox squirrel who are quite tame. At least around me 

Enjoy.


out.


----------



## jesters missus (Apr 4, 2009)

New pictures soon guys!! Taken a few but the damn batteries for the camera are always dead!! Plus I'm working now so I don't get time on the comp.



-Peace


----------



## mr west (Apr 4, 2009)

Cool, I looked at the moon last night and said to my gf I need to shoot that tomoz lol. Caant wait to see what random things are gonna get shot this time round.

Heres a psychosis bud that is quite pretty





Smokes outofthisworld.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 4, 2009)

Took this the other morning guys...my fav time of the day when all things are still possible. 

out.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Apr 4, 2009)

looks pretty nasty mr west...and I like that sunrise pic a lot crackerjax!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 4, 2009)

Yah, the sun is a tricky critter to get. Too little is too boring, and too much means getting a new camera 

out.


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 5, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Took this the other morning guys...my fav time of the day when all things are still possible.
> 
> out.


Beautiful CJ...

You captured the promise of a new day. I hope it turned out even half as nicely as the pic.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 5, 2009)

Every day is a good day.  I took some last night but was disappointed with the results....a few moon shots but they get boooring. Maybe tonite, I'll come up with something better.

I'll throw in the same sunrise but a minute later...and a moonie from last night.


out.


----------



## zvinny (Apr 5, 2009)

just chilling watching the tv...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 5, 2009)

That dog has class... 

out.


----------



## Kant (Apr 5, 2009)

all that's missing is a glass of scotch and a cigar.


----------



## SEEDLESSvw (Apr 6, 2009)

Awesome thread!! Here are some of my pics...













































^^^Not a cool pic, but it's raw!


----------



## ltz40055 (Apr 6, 2009)

a sample bud off a plant I'm growing at the moment


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 6, 2009)

I like the cereal shot!!  and of course the DOG...love dogs so i'm easy in that department. I could flood you guys with dog pics...

out. 


Buds are cool, but so repetitive.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 6, 2009)

Here is a pic I got of a bird in my backyard, I think it is pretty cool...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 6, 2009)

Anhinga Sunny...the mighty fisherman. Some call it the Water Turkey. i don't... 

Nice.

out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 6, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Anhinga Sunny...the mighty fisherman. Some call it the Water Turkey. i don't...
> 
> Nice.
> 
> out.


Aaahh, I never knew what it was called! Thanks, atleast now I will be leaving Florida a little wiser! I thought it was some sort of buzzard!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 6, 2009)

buzzard....no. they have an oil on their wings to make the swim like fish...but they need to dry them thoroughly. I did wetland conservation for twenty years, I've seen the wildest places and met just about everything on 2,4, 6, and 8 legs.

out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's some pics I just snapped. This big boy and I go back at least 6 years, we cross trails from time to time. Watched the whole thing take place while outside reading the papers. That squirrel just made the wrong move...



out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2009)

wow..snakes!! don't have those were I'm from.....we got mongoose though LOL  nice...


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 11, 2009)

Baz said:


> Im crap at photography but heres some i took that i liked
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Ha Ha sorry


 LOL, imagine that.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 11, 2009)

Mongoose have a big set of balls.  Fierce AND smart!

out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2009)

I think they also have the advantage over a snake in a fight...I used to have a stuffed mongoose tangling it up with a snake....well, not me but my grandpa..LOL


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes, they are incredibly quick...quicker than a snake strike... move like a butterfly, sting like a bee....

out.


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 11, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Here's some pics I just snapped. This big boy and I go back at least 6 years, we cross trails from time to time. Watched the whole thing take place while outside reading the papers. That squirrel just made the wrong move...
> 
> 
> 
> out.


 Holy shit.....I think I'm gonna have nightmares tonight. Did I mention I'm in the woods often? I always wonder what day I may stumble upon one of those.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 11, 2009)

This guy is practically a pet, certainly a companion. We come across each other from time to time. He/she knows I mean no harm, like most of the wildlife on my property. I have a pair of Fox squirrels who make it a habit of coming over when they see me. 

Now I won't see that snake for a spell I think...that was an easy month or more of food. Chain of life continues, and death, intertwined like that snake and squirrel.

out.


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Well alrighty Dr. Doolittle. LOL, J/K.*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2009)

I have no life either....I sit in my yard and stare at my grow all day long....and whatever nature has in store for me.....gotta love it!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 11, 2009)

If you stay still in one place over a period of time, things will happen. Something i learned a while back.

I used to scuba dive quite a bit when I lived on the beach. We'd go out and dive in groups in 60-90ft. of water. I'd drop almost straight down and find a nice spot and just float about 2 ft off the floor....motionless. All the rest of the divers would all blaze away in different directions. After the dive (I'd be last up with tons of air), I'd say stuff like, :hey, did you guys see that shark?" Uhh no. "did you see that loggerback? uhh no..... etc etc... 


out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2009)

no need to search...patience is a virtue.. took me about half my life to figure that out


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 11, 2009)

Most things come to those who wait for it. My Dad told me young to never chase money. Just enjoy what you do, do it well, and the money will find you. He was right of course, but took me a decade to understand it fully. 


out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2009)

time to become one with my garden  catch you later cracker.... out. LOL


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 12, 2009)

Here's a couple of pics I took today while outside. Enjoy!





out.


----------



## Dr.GreenNutz (Apr 12, 2009)

Took these this morning...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks sweet and serene. Watch out for that frond shark. 

out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 12, 2009)

CJ What is that pic of the lizard?????? It looks like 2 or something?? I need to know what that is..

Hey, my hubby does what you do while diving! Everyone always says, "where's Rick? Laying on the bottom of the ocean?" The answer is always the same..."Yep" 
Like you, he says you see more this way....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 12, 2009)

Let me add another one of my fav pics...Key West.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey, SUNNY!!  

They are called race runners...and yes they CAN outrun you... 

These folks are pretty tame and I can usually get a lot closer, but they were having a MOMENT together  .

Yes, they are intertwined.... making whoopie!!

Hey, I'm glad I'm not the only one with the scuba diving. My very first dive (no license) was with this crazy but goodhearted ex Nam fellow named Smitty. He took me down off Biscayne bay back in the early 80's and borrowed his old mans boat. Takes me right out to whistling buoy to 135 feet of water. We dive down and there had to be at least 20 barracudas all hanging by the large chain anchoring the buoy. Smitty told me later that the Cudas dig the noise of the buoy. Only 5 minutes down he told me and don't move... just float... the cudas will come to us. He was right, and I learned a lesson that day. Many a lobster fell to us that week and a few more stories.... I'll post them sporadically.... 


out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 12, 2009)

CJ thanks for the info! I could not figure that one out, lol!!

Here is a Barracuda and a Grouper that I saw while diving....The Grouper was the size of mini van...Also, a wreck we dive....


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 12, 2009)

Great pics Sunny! Yeah, I went through a "phase" with diving...did it like crazy for about 6 years and haven't gone back to it. Enjoyed the night dives the best tho...full moon, 60 ft. heaven!! 

out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks CJ...Yeah we are divers. My husband has been diving for about 20 years, me 10 to 12...He is a Dive Master, I am Advanced Rescue....We love it. He started when he was a police officer, they trained him so he could pull bodies out of the Inner Harbour...He didn't like that so much but he really got the 'feel' for diving on a whole. So we all dive in my family. I think I will be 80 still diving!

Have a good night, I need to go for a run...I ate too many peanut butter eggs today...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2009)

hey guys! here's some pics I took of a bird and some mid-evil looking dude from hell!!..........LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm bored.....sorry peoples


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 12, 2009)

Ahhh, it was pretty funny...Made me laugh!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 12, 2009)

Almost time for an avatar spin... soon. I've been thinking of this one...what do you all think?







out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm still wondering where you got your old avatar from..... the one that says crackerJax....you know, the yellow and orange looking one?! I like the sample avatar though


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 12, 2009)

I picked that up along the way while surfing one day. It's how i find most of them 

I reuse avatars so Cra Jax will return.

out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2009)

dude....how many lives you live??!!! you seem to have done alot in your lifetime  must be your self potrait in your current avatar then... LOL


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah, I've done some stuff...  

I grew up with an admiration for Frank Frazetta artwork and that avatar is his work, though I worked on it a bit to give him a little extra pop. Frank's stuff is amazing....

out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2009)

hey ...just noticed something...you always had that badge?! or am I always to blazed to notice LOL


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 12, 2009)

It comes and it goes. It's an activity badge for posting whores...  Stoney has a community badge which is way cooler than mine. I think they get rotated around.

out.


----------



## pinspot (Apr 12, 2009)

Here are a few photos I took on the island of Roatan last year. The last is of my little friend.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> It comes and it goes. It's an activity badge for posting whores...  Stoney has a community badge which is way cooler than mine. I think they get rotated around.
> 
> out.


what is the difference....may I ask?! is it because your always in the shadows lurking?! there but never really there??? LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 12, 2009)

pinspot said:


> Here are a few photos I took on the island of Roatan last year. The last is of my little friend.


how cute!! a french bulldog!! your gonna make my "oldlady" melt.........


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 13, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> what is the difference....may I ask?! is it because your always in the shadows lurking?! there but never really there??? LOL


Dr.G his badge is the badge of....I have no life and I am on here all the time!....(j/k CJ) Stoneys badge is more of....I am very helpful to the community here.....


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Dr.G his badge is the badge of....I have no life and I am on here all the time!....(j/k CJ) Stoneys badge is more of....I am very helpful to the community here.....


Yes, that is correct....sarcasm discounted... 

I have no life. Actually, I'm just a fast typer.... 


out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 13, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Yes, that is correct....sarcasm discounted...
> 
> I have no life. Actually, I'm just a fast typer....
> 
> ...


LOL, I typed that when I didn't think you were on!!!! I love your stories CJ, I hope you keep that badge for a long time to come!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2009)

TY Sunny... I've seen Stoney at work...she has more ... tact. Stays out of the political threads (wise girl) and does generally always give good advice. 

Don't worry.... I'm still posting away for now. The wife is starting to get travel ready, so at some point we'll put on the walking shoes and take off for a bit. First time I took her to Adam town, she bought another flight 2 months later!! Again??!! yepp... ended up going 2 times more that year. That woman... 

Weee.

out.


----------



## LunchBox05 (Apr 13, 2009)

Im no photographer, though Id love to be its a make-it-or-break-it business, so I'll just embarass myself here. Some pics Ive snapped and a Bong I dearly miss. Which in turn got snapped as well.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2009)

The MOST important part of being a photographer .... is having your camera with you. 

I like them..... sun shots are difficult. 

If you have a crappy pipe, it'll be with you forever. Inverse Bong law #42.


out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 13, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Dr.G his badge is the badge of....I have no life and I am on here all the time!....(j/k CJ) Stoneys badge is more of....I am very helpful to the community here.....


 hahaha LOL


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 13, 2009)

LunchBox05 said:


> Im no photographer, though Id love to be its a make-it-or-break-it business, so I'll just embarass myself here. Some pics Ive snapped and a Bong I dearly miss. Which in turn got snapped as well.


hey!!! is that last picture of Michael Phelps?!! LOL


----------



## LunchBox05 (Apr 14, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> hey!!! is that last picture of Michael Phelps?!! LOL


LMAO nah, but if he were there Id love to pack him a bowl, lmao


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2009)

Here's this mornings pic. Enjoy...


out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice CJ! I wish my sunrises looked like yours!

Here is a pic of a sunset, I took this from the Sunshine Skyway Bridge...A few years back.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 15, 2009)

ovely pics you two! I'll try to get a "hawaiian" sunrise and sunset for you guys (and gals)  hi sunny...tomorrow


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 16, 2009)

Every morning when I get up I check my email....Every morning a friend of mine will take a pic of his morning sunrise and share it with me with wishes of "Hope your home soon to enjoy this" This mornings pic was pretty awesome so I thought I would share...
This is in Maryland.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 16, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ovely pics you two! I'll try to get a "hawaiian" sunrise and sunset for you guys (and gals)  hi sunny...tomorrow


Waiting.........


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 16, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Every morning when I get up I check my email....Every morning a friend of mine will take a pic of his morning sunrise and share it with me with wishes of "Hope your home soon to enjoy this" This mornings pic was pretty awesome so I thought I would share...
> This is in Maryland.



Nice Sunny...enjoy your day... 

out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 16, 2009)

i was starting to upload pics then my cameras battery diedlooks like gonna have to wait till this evening.....sorry guys


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 16, 2009)

thats nice sunny!!morning CJ


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 16, 2009)

.............also conditions were junk, for Hawaii anyway , but I still snapped pics!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 16, 2009)

Ahhh, thats cool DR.G! Its not like we won't be here tomorrow or the day after or the day after that!


----------



## Dr.GreenNutz (Apr 16, 2009)

Dr. G, what Island do you live on? Im a surfer and Im trying to find some way to move to hawaii part of the summer. Im not saying I want to stay at your house or anything, just wanna get some info from people who live there


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 16, 2009)

^^^ are you 5-0?! LOL


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 16, 2009)

If he hands you this card, ask him if he'd like a cold drink then step through your kitchen and out the back window....







out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 16, 2009)

ohh noo!! PROPAGANDA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 16, 2009)

Here's a set of mushrooms I get every year around November. 


out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 17, 2009)

well peoples, hers the pics from yesterday morn..... I gotta go work soon...watch the pics I bring home from there....IT IS SWEET!!!!!till then..................


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 17, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Here's a set of mushrooms I get every year around November.
> 
> 
> out.


what kind of 'shrooms is that? Shi'itake?is it edible?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 17, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Here's a set of mushrooms I get every year around November.
> 
> 
> out.


Are these trippy shrooms? 



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> well peoples, hers the pics from yesterday morn..... I gotta go work soon...watch the pics I bring home from there....IT IS SWEET!!!!!till then..................


Awww, nice!! I enjoyed them all!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey, I like your pics  Ahh the beach...that rare combination of the three SSS's in the crack of your arse... SALT, SWEAT, and SAND. 

I don't know what kind they are ... I was thinking some sort of Chantrelle but haven't been able to key it out to my satisfaction... They look delicious though eh?  One of these days I'll find out...they pop up in groups in different places every year...lots of them.


out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 17, 2009)

if you liked that Sunny, watch what I got coming up .... have a good day!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 17, 2009)

CJ... I have vista views later!!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 17, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Hey, I like your pics  Ahh the beach...that rare combination of the three SSS's in the crack of your arse... SALT, SWEAT, and SAND.
> LOL


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 17, 2009)

Here's a pic i just took... enjoy!



out.


----------



## pinspot (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice photos guys.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 18, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Here's a pic i just took... enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> out.


Ahhhh, that is beautiful! I saved it to my desktop, hope you don't mind..

Here is another bird pic from my backyard...(yes, I have a thing for birds)


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

No problem Sunny....that'll be three fitty...

Lovin the Blue Heron. I used to have a regular visiting heron who would hunt my water tanks for Goldfish. Too late! the Green Heron already got them...! I finally gave up on goldfish...like a lure to them. 



out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow, I actually named a bird right! I was wondering if that was a blue heron!
There is another bird here that I don't know what it is...It is called a very derogatory name, one I won't say here...But, it can fly like a normal bird but then it dives in the water and can swim UNDERWATER for a long time! At first I thought I had snakes in the canal swimming all over the place because all I would see is their necks sticking up from the water and it looked like a snake....They are black and medium sized, they can go underwater for a LONG time! I would love to know what they are. I will try to get a pic later.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

Cormorant... They can swim like the .... ahem...dickens.  I call them flying Otters...


out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 18, 2009)

You are good CJ! I just googled it, and that be it! Thanks!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

I did wild and wooly wetland work for twenty years. I've seen or encountered just about everything wild in Florida. Always in bare feet...always in bare feet. 

out.


----------



## ganjamanuk (Apr 18, 2009)

one of my best photos, i love taking photos of things that are high speed.

water drops, enjoy.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

That's pretty sweet!! if you add a bit of uncolored and thin oil to the water, you'll get greater droplets separation...helps the effect!


out.


----------



## wgretzky099 (Apr 18, 2009)

check this sweet cloud out...took this pic in Fiji


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 18, 2009)

wgretzky099 said:


> check this sweet cloud out...took this pic in Fiji


That cloud is kick ass!! The water is beautiful too! I like!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

You have snapped a picture of a Kelvin-Helmholtz cloud which look like breaking waves in the ocean. After wind blows up and over a barrier, like a mountain, the air continues flowing through the atmosphere in a pattern that looks like a wave. 
These clouds form when there is a difference in the wind speed or direction between two wind currents in the atmosphere.


Sweet!!




Here's a few pic's of my Dahlia's which are now in flower... enjoy!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 18, 2009)

I love Dahlia's! I have a few but my dog eats the flowers....she does this with Hibiscus too...they must taste good!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

Hibiscus hmm.. made me look it up as you mentioned your dogs eat them...

According to Dr. William Buck, director of the National Animal Poison Control Center (NAPCC) at the University of Illinois College of Veterinary Medicine in Urbana, "a lot of ornamental plants have irritating sap that will cause an animal to salivate or maybe vomit and have diarrhea." 

He says that plants like the hibiscus and those in the Easter lily family, which are not toxic to people, may be very harmful to pets. Two or three days after cats have eaten a few leaves of a Tiger lily or Easter lily, they will go into renal failure. After ingesting hibiscus, a dog will vomit persistently, may vomit blood and have bloody diarrhea. "The loss of body fluid may be severe enough to be lethal in some cases," Dr. Buck.

That's a no no plant...

out.


----------



## klmmicro (Apr 18, 2009)

Some pics from my 40D and 5D.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

Pretty darn sweet.... I'm gonna say number 2 is my fav...  definitely a winning pic. 

About 2 nights a month the moon gets behind the flight paths of high flying jets here. Missed it last month but I'm on the hunt to try and get one illuminated with the moon as a background... one of these days, I'll produce it for you all....

out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 18, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Hibiscus hmm.. made me look it up as you mentioned your dogs eat them...
> 
> According to Dr. William Buck, director of the National Animal Poison Control Center (NAPCC) at the University of Illinois College of Veterinary Medicine in Urbana, "a lot of ornamental plants have irritating sap that will cause an animal to salivate or maybe vomit and have diarrhea."
> 
> ...


OMG CJ!!!!!!! You solved a mystery for me!! Gertie, my dog, got very ill and was foaming at the mouth and throwing up and had diarrhea...I rushed her to the vet and he thought it was her pig ears. He said they are made out of the country and are harmful to our pets. So I got rid of all of her ears and everything was fine until WHAM, it happened again! Again I took her to the vet and this time he thought she ate some grass with fertilizers...It was the Hibiscus!!!! OMG!! I have to tell my vet!
Gertie almost died both times! She was in the hospital with an IV for a few days on each occassion! I cannot believe I did not put this together!
Thanks!


klmmicro said:


> Some pics from my 40D and 5D.


BEAUTIFUL pics!!! Stunning!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

So glad I could help you out Sunny.... Gertie too. 

out. 




Sunnysideup said:


> OMG CJ!!!!!!! You solved a mystery for me!! Gertie, my dog, got very ill and was foaming at the mouth and throwing up and had diarrhea...I rushed her to the vet and he thought it was her pig ears. He said they are made out of the country and are harmful to our pets. So I got rid of all of her ears and everything was fine until WHAM, it happened again! Again I took her to the vet and this time he thought she ate some grass with fertilizers...It was the Hibiscus!!!! OMG!! I have to tell my vet!
> Gertie almost died both times! She was in the hospital with an IV for a few days on each occassion! I cannot believe I did not put this together!
> Thanks!
> 
> BEAUTIFUL pics!!! Stunning!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 18, 2009)

Here is a pic of my girl, Gertie....


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 18, 2009)

Ahhh that pic sucked...Here is a better one.


----------



## wgretzky099 (Apr 18, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> You have snapped a picture of a Kelvin-Helmholtz cloud which look like breaking waves in the ocean. After wind blows up and over a barrier, like a mountain, the air continues flowing through the atmosphere in a pattern that looks like a wave.
> These clouds form when there is a difference in the wind speed or direction between two wind currents in the atmosphere.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info...I love waves and clouds, so these Kelvin-Helmholtz clouds are perfect lol...definitely glad i captured this one and i'm gunna spend the next while just looking at pictures of these types of clouds. How did you know the name of em?


----------



## klmmicro (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks CJ and SSU! I love the flower pictures and I hope Gertie is all back to better. Hibiscus can kill dogs, cats and other pets so you have to watch it. For some reason they smell really edible to animals...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 18, 2009)

wgretzky099 said:


> Thanks for the info...I love waves and clouds, so these Kelvin-Helmholtz clouds are perfect lol...definitely glad i captured this one and i'm gunna spend the next while just looking at pictures of these types of clouds. How did you know the name of em?


I can answer this one!!! CJ knows everything! He is like a walking encyclopedia! For real!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 18, 2009)

some vista shots gang! hows the bench, tokers paradise.................


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 18, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> So glad I could help you out Sunny.... Gertie too.
> 
> out.


I think you need to add Dr. before your name CJ...LOL


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

wgretzky099 said:


> Thanks for the info...I love waves and clouds, so these Kelvin-Helmholtz clouds are perfect lol...definitely glad i captured this one and i'm gunna spend the next while just looking at pictures of these types of clouds. How did you know the name of em?


I like to take pics of clouds and after awhile i wanted to know more about them...clouds are amazing in their complexity and hues of color!



klmmicro said:


> Thanks CJ and SSU! I love the flower pictures and I hope Gertie is all back to better. Hibiscus can kill dogs, cats and other pets so you have to watch it. For some reason they smell really edible to animals...


Yah, Hibiscus does smell like something you should eat... ever have hibiscus tea? It's a delicate taste and sweet, I can see why animals are attracted to it. Like a moth to the flame I'm afraid...the animals get their wings singed unfortunately.



Sunnysideup said:


> I can answer this one!!! CJ knows everything! He is like a walking encyclopedia! For real!


...no, Im not quite an encyclopedia...yet. My dad taught me an important lesson when i was young. I had the habit like all children of saying "I don't know". he told me one day, "there's nothing wrong with not knowing something son. Just make sure you add the sentence "I'll find out" after it and you'll do okay in this world". tru dat Daddy...tru dat.



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> some vista shots gang! hows the bench, tokers paradise.................


Darn Hawaii, each pic is a keeper... you have it too easy!!!! 

out. 

DR. CJ


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 18, 2009)

I know CJ, I know..


----------



## klmmicro (Apr 18, 2009)

Gorgeous Dr!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2009)

I mean you could take a picture of a pig crossing the road, and ppl would be like ahh ok...pig. Then simply add, "I took that in Hawaii", and instantly... OOOOO AAHHHH a HAWAIIN pig!! great pic!! 

out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 21, 2009)

Alright, no pics in a few days....whats up with that guys?? I don't take good pics, but, in order to keep this thread alive I am going to now bore you with some of my Wilma baby pics...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice...long term commitment..long term love!

Here's a couple..just coming to finish on a winter outside grow. Then a pic of one of my dogs, Reagan.





out.


----------



## ganjamanuk (Apr 21, 2009)

captured fast movement again, this time in the falling of coins.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice pics guys, I love them!

CJ take a look at this pic...This thing bit me and clung to me and made my arm swell up and it gave me a fever...Do you know what it is?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2009)

That is an Io Moth caterpillar and yes it stings.... almost all things "showy" have an added protection system. Very few things can stand out and survive without a trick or in this case a sting up their sleeve...the predators know darn well not to hit this bugger... 

Your caterpillar will turn into this.....







out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 21, 2009)

This won't kill me, will it? It left a welt on my arm! I didn't kill him though, he is still in my bush....That didn't sound right.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2009)

No, it will calm down, no worse than a bee sting. It's about the poor things only defense...but as you found out, it's a good one.

Here's a sunset pic I just snapped...


out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice sunset, mine looked similar...

Well, I am glad I didn't kill him then. It really shocked me how much this hurts. But, it is like you said it is his only defense mechanism. So he gets a pass and probably a meal from me...

Thanks Dr.CJ!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 21, 2009)

hardly a meal...that bugger wants some LEAF!!! 


out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 22, 2009)

Here's a pic of an errant Bromeliad which cropped up out of nowhere. It gets even more showy as the season progresses.


out.


----------



## kushkidd76 (Apr 22, 2009)

no offense but i hate those kind of photos you take credit for mother natures work


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 22, 2009)

credit? 

So only man made things should be captured? No animals, people, living things, ....right? Uhhhh.....

How about the credit is in taking a GOOD shot.

out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice Bromeliad CJ.. I have a few around here too, they are pretty.

Here is some random sunsets on my canal. I took them out kayaking and on the zodiak.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 22, 2009)

Man, those are all sweet! My fav waas the second one...awesome Sunny...and while kayaking...


out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 22, 2009)

thats some sweet pics sunny!! I don't think I can get those kind of shots here!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks CJ and DRG!! Something tells me DrG that you CAN get better shots where you are!
Ok, here is a pic of the bird that broke my thumb yesterday....And yes, he really did break my thumb. Don't ever underestimate the power of a parrot!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 23, 2009)

That must be his victory dance..... your thumb got pwnd! Smackdown.....

On the flip side....ouch  

out.


----------



## Heebusgeebus (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice pics Sunnysideup.... and ya that parrot looks pissed off!, what did ya do to him?... LOL!


----------



## klmmicro (Apr 24, 2009)

There are all sorts of great pictures in this thread. Photography is a great hobby!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes it is...very relaxing and yet a discipline is required. I just picked up the Sony 300 alpha after hemming and hawing over it for a month. I'll get it in the mail next week. My first jump into digital DSLR'S, we'll see how it goes. Usually if I am just snapping pic's I'll shoot with my Panasonic FZ7, but if I get serious I use my 60 year old Nikkormat F3 manual and capture it on film. Not sure I need to chase the dragon in digital DSLR'S so this is a baby step in that direction.... Besides I got it for free....

here's a pic of one of the Fox Squirrels who has accepted me as a companion. He greets me every time he sees me if I am without my dogs. 

out.


----------



## klmmicro (Apr 24, 2009)

Just remember, in the DSLR world...the body is nothing. They change them up every 18 months. The main thing to consider is the lenses. Bodies come and go, but your lenses will follow you. I believe Sony is using the Minolta mount on their body, so take a look at what Minolta lenses you have to choose from. My advice is do not skimp when buying your glass! As I am sure you have figured from your film camera, a good lens is timeless


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes, I have seen the plethora of Minolta lenses available and was one of the tipping points for me. I had the option of getting the alpha 350 with the 14.2 without a lens or the 300 with a lens, I chose the latter. First to take advantage of the 350, you need to get a very serious piece of glass, and like I said I'm just sticking my toe into this. The kit lens will be adequate for the 10.2 Alpha 300 though. We'll see, if this turns out to be the second coming, I'll go whole hog and start building a Minolta lens collection. 


out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice pic CJ! Loved it, as usual..

Here are some pics from my canal, again...It was pretty cool until I cornered him and he got pissed! I didn't mean to corner him but the little zodiac I was riding had a mind of its own that day...This guy is pretty big. I love my gators.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2009)

NICE! Most of my encounters with gators, which were many, was during the "film" years for me so i can't post them up. Doing wetland mitigation took me to some pretty far out places with BIG gators, and lots of other stuff thrown in. Never had any problem with them although I'll tell a few stories later on where I had to overcome my own primal fear. They can do that to you... 


out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow CJ, I would love to see some of your films!! I know they are cool!
Today I am going on the kayak and I am going to try to find something that I have been seeing in the canal this week. I have seen it several times and at first I thought it was a 8 foot Gar fish, but I don't think so now. It is strange and I must know what it is. I am taking my underwater camera, it is one I use when I dive boats...I use it to see what is going on underneath the boat before I go in to clean it! It attaches to my laptop, so I am going to throw in the camera and I am going on the canal to find this thing! We have 28 miles of canal so this could take some time....I really don't even know how to describe this thing except you can tell it doesn't belong here...I swear at first I thought it was a dolphin, the dorsal on it was that large. Well this is a fresh water canal so I know it can't be a dolphin! I hope to solve this mystery today, so pics later!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 25, 2009)

Manatee perhaps. I've been lucky enough to swim with them and feed them, even a momma with her baby. That momma kept between me and her baby though...nice.
Heck, ive swum with most everything aquatic in Florida at one point or another. Walked almost every mile bare foot too......always bare foot.

Have fun with the zodiac.... I'm betting on a manatee. You should build a view box with some wood and glass....works like a giant swim mask...just place it in the water and its like a TV screen for what's below. 


out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 25, 2009)

CJ I have had one encounter with a manatee, I was cleaning a boat at Marina Jacks and my brother n law yells to me and says "I think there is a dead Manatee over there!" I go over to him, and I touch him...Well, he was sleeping and I scared him..He rolled me down with him with such a force I thought my life was over. Needless to say, I am here!! It scared me to death though! They are such gentle giants and I make a point to go and see them in the winter at the power plant. I do love them. I don't think this is a manatee though. I think it is a mutated fish of some sort. Everyone here uses fertilizers like it is going out of style and it runs off into the canal. I have seen some freaky stuff here and I think it is due to the fertilizers, but I am not sure. 

CJ I have read before you say that you do this barefoot. Why, barefoot? Am I missing something here? Should I take my shoes off?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 25, 2009)

It's just that I found out long ago that once you got away from mankind, the reason for shoes becomes moot...no bottles, no pop tabs, no crap from the roads...etc. I also believe that staying connected to the earth is important for many reasons. I do believe that one of the reasons I never really get sick is because of no shoes. I keep my body on its 'toes" so to speak by being a part of my environment as opposed to walking on top of my enviro. Nothing scientific. 

I can remember doing a crazy arse project up in Apopka and we were having some scientists from the Uof F showing up to look at what i was doing. I'm there early of course and the area I was in for the meeting was about 2 feet deep of wetalnds and muck and such. These folks all show up on the berm and are dressed to the NINES in brand new wetland gear...hip boots, overalls, hats... I'm come walking out in a pair of shorts and a company t shirt and no shoes... "Ready to go"? They just stared at me...... "okaythen, let's go". In ten minutes I was their best buddy! 


out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, that makes sense! I have scratched my head several times when I read this before, lol...But, it makes sense!

I hope to post some pics later of what I find...Maybe you will be able to identify it for me! Have a good day.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 25, 2009)

Sweet...go get'em tiger!!

The collecting shoes is a bit I just throw out there. it has references to "firesign theatre"...shoes for industry!!

out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 25, 2009)

sorry I haven't been taking pics lately........It's because my better half went on vacation and she took the camera Oh well, I'll make up for it when she gets back!!sorry CJ and Sunny...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 25, 2009)

No biggy Dr. G! Just enjoy!

Okay, today I went for a nice run and when I got home I was greeted with a nice unexpected surprise. My girlfriend works at the Mote and she gets to do all kinds of cool stuff and sometimes she will invite me to join. So today I blew off kayaking to go with her and help her excavate sea turtle nests with the Sea Turtle Patrol. It was very cool and I really enjoyed! We were on Siesta Key and it was/is a beautiful day. So here are some pics of the baby sea turtles and the eggs they excavated. The eggs went back to the Mote to go into incubators and the baby turtles will be taken by boat out in the ocean, past the ocean shelf.

I will look for my mysterious fish on the canal tomorrow. I am done for the day.


----------



## Cato Zen (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice skull in 3rd.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 25, 2009)

It amazed me how tiny they are. When I go diving and I am lucky enough to see one, they are HUGE! These little guys were the size of half dollars, it amazes me that they will grow to become a 5 foot diameter with such grace. They are truly spectacular, I am looking for a dive pic now, I have a few with some good shots of them...Let me see if I can find them.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 25, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> No biggy Dr. G! Just enjoy!
> 
> Okay, today I went for a nice run and when I got home I was greeted with a nice unexpected surprise. My girlfriend works at the Mote and she gets to do all kinds of cool stuff and sometimes she will invite me to join. So today I blew off kayaking to go with her and help her excavate sea turtle nests with the Sea Turtle Patrol. It was very cool and I really enjoyed! We were on Siesta Key and it was/is a beautiful day. So here are some pics of the baby sea turtles and the eggs they excavated. The eggs went back to the Mote to go into incubators and the baby turtles will be taken by boat out in the ocean, past the ocean shelf.
> 
> I will look for my mysterious fish on the canal tomorrow. I am done for the day.


Nice sunny...that hit home we have them here..we call them "honu"


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 25, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Nice sunny...that hit home we have them here..we call them "honu"


Honu, huh? I am going to use that!! I am glad you liked them, they truly are beautiful and the people that donate all their time to help them, well...they are amazing! Today was good, it felt awesome to watch them work and help in any way I could. I will be doing this again for sure!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 25, 2009)

if I'm lucky enough, I'll try to get a monk seal....they land here ocassionally to sunbathe but its an endangered species so when they come ashore the lifeguards come up with barricades so people keep a distance...also when my sweetie comes back with the camera, I'll get you some local tourist attraction shotsKauai Style!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 25, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> if I'm lucky enough, I'll try to get a monk seal....they land here ocassionally to sunbathe but its an endangered species so when they come ashore the lifeguards come up with barricades so people keep a distance...also when my sweetie comes back with the camera, I'll get you some local tourist attraction shotsKauai Style!!


Cool! I look forward to that! You didn't go on vacation with your sweetie? Poor thing, atleast you have us out here!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 25, 2009)

she went to New York.....I wouldn't neccesarily call that a vacation *ouch*LOL ...sorry NYorkers...j/k..


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 25, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> she went to New York.....I wouldn't neccesarily call that a vacation *ouch*LOL ...sorry NYorkers...j/k..


LOL yeah I would of wanted to stay home too.

Hey, I see you finally got your Elite! Good for you!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 27, 2009)

New York STATE is the bomb though!! So beautiful..... 

Hey Dr. G you called the turtle a Honu. So does HONUlulu mean Turtle something? Lulu meaning????  
Here is a pic of my dogs I took this morning...enjoy!


out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 27, 2009)

Honolulu.......hono means bay and lulu means sheltered........so sheltered bay I love dogs!when my better half comes back, she's bringing her sister and sisters husband back...............along with thier little french bulldog! I miss her.......I'm talking about the french bulldog! LOL anyway, couldn't wait for my lady so I bought me my own camera!!!OH yeah!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 27, 2009)

CJ your Reagan is soooo adorable! I LOVE labs, I grew up with them, they have so much personality and are so funny! 

Dr.G I like French Bulldogs, they are beautiful. Congrats on the new camera!


----------



## Kant (Apr 27, 2009)

w000 for macro photography......ok faux macro photography.






sadly those beans are no longer with us. they're in a better place now, called my coffee pot.


----------



## librevivo250 (Apr 30, 2009)

mmmmm coffee beans. reminds me that i have half a pot ode coffee


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 30, 2009)

Kant said:


> w000 for macro photography......ok faux macro photography.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice....looks like a cap off a mushroom or a few pieces of hash..LOL....stoner mentality


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 30, 2009)

I thought it was bread..... eater mentality...


Here's a pic I took this morning with my new camera. Just feeling it out....



out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 30, 2009)

cool CJ.....I got my own camera now but to lazy to take pics now!LOL....I'll go see what I can snap today.............


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 30, 2009)

Looks to be a very nice camera CJ! I bet you have gorgeous flower beds, I just bet!


----------



## Dr.GreenNutz (Apr 30, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nice....looks like a cap off a mushroom or a few pieces of hash..LOL....stoner mentality


Hahaha yea man I was positive that was a cap from some cali golds until you said it was coffe beans


----------



## CrackerJax (May 1, 2009)

Sunny, I will be planting a new perennial flower bed this weekend. I'll snap some pics when they come up. I mix them in with my vegetable garden so to get everything going all crazy, plus it looks different. 

Here's a pic I just took of a frequent flyer customer. I've seen this guy many many times as well as his/her friends. Shoot, about a week ago I was just sitting in the middle of the oak hammock at 1 in the morning smokin a cig and two of these guys get to vocalizing for about 20 minutes straight. Talk about noisy...not just the whoo whoo..but every kind of crazy sound. You'd have thought someone put two cats in a bag somewhere..... Anyways here's the shot, a little underexposed but the light was against me and I couldn't ask the Owl to move...

P.S. I posted that snake and squirrel pic a few pages back. I just want to clarify that that catch and swallow  did not take place on the ground. NoNoNo....they both fell out of the tree above ...about 12 feet high to the lowest branch. Those snakes are tough... 



out.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 1, 2009)

Well, I had to steal another one of your photos CJ....sorry.
That owl is just too awesome! I already sent it to my Maryland friends!
I didn't look at the squirrel/snake pic, I just couldn't....I don't want to know about their battle....

I look forward to your perennial pics!


----------



## CrackerJax (May 1, 2009)

It wasn't much of a battle.... That squirrel never had a chance. That Pine snake has crossed my path many times but I never thought he/she was an adult squirrel hunter...my mistake.

You are always welcome to my pic's Sunny...

out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 1, 2009)

hey CJ......I will have some cherry sunset pics this evening.....you gotta come over to my journal to see it though  *carrot dangling from fishing pole*


----------



## CrackerJax (May 1, 2009)

Darn sunsets.... I go out the other day with my gear and the sunset is flat... today...no gear and it was awesome...purples and reds all mixed in banded like...argghhh, makes me a bloody pirate!

Sure I'll follow along Dr. G woot!


out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 1, 2009)

another cool avatar, by the way


----------



## CrackerJax (May 2, 2009)

Ty, Ty.... I try to keep it fresh and interesting...avatar wise that is...

Here's just a pic I took today of some Chives in flower....enjoy!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

CJ, if you stick around RIU for some time to come...I will surprise you with what I will be planting and doing outside when I get back home to Md. I am known for my gardens! In Bel Air, at least...Stick around and you will see.

I love Chives, I am also a big lover of Lavender.


----------



## Kant (May 2, 2009)

I'm excited. I move in august to a new apartment we're i'll have a balcony! I can actually grow peppers again.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

Kant said:


> I'm excited. I move in august to a new apartment we're i'll have a balcony! I can actually grow peppers again.


Good for you Kant! For me, it feels like a new beginning...a much needed, new, fresh start on life! I am excited, too.


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2009)

here are some of mine


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2009)

a few more i think are pretty cool


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 2, 2009)

nice dog! like the eye colors!


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2009)

thanks, hes an awsome dog really freindly! he is a humper though


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 2, 2009)

DrGreenthumb, NICE pics! All of them!

Looks like CJ has some competition....


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2009)

i have a few more i just have to dig though my computer and look through like 2000 or more pics. could be awhile.... but thanks.


----------



## pinspot (May 3, 2009)

These are some shots I took While in the Puruvian Amazon. The reflection pict is is kind of cool if you look at it sideways. Looks like a big tree.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 3, 2009)

....or a massive cola!! LOL  nice man...


----------



## NeoAnarchist (May 3, 2009)

just some of my Favorite pix ive taken over time of...well, around haha enjoy


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 3, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 4, 2009)

Very nice pics everyone, I loved them all!!!

Dr.G you have some awesome pics in your journal!! I feel like I am really seeing Hawaii and all of its beauty. I have been enjoying all of them!


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2009)

thank you


----------



## pinspot (May 4, 2009)

Really enjoy all your great picts guys. Here are a few more shots I took on another trip to Costa rica.


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2009)

nice. that last one is really cool. spider looks crazy though.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 4, 2009)

thanks sunny


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 5, 2009)

pinspot said:


> Really enjoy all your great picts guys. Here are a few more shots I took on another trip to Costa rica.


Nice pics! A couple of years ago, when my property taxes doubled, I REALLY seriously thought about moving to Costa Rica! A lot of Americans are starting to retire there...That was my problem, I wasn't ready to retire, I wanted to work and live there...no go, jobs were tuff to find! I really wish I would of taken a chance and just did it! It is so beautiful!


----------



## pinspot (May 5, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> Nice pics! A couple of years ago, when my property taxes doubled, I REALLY seriously thought about moving to Costa Rica! A lot of Americans are starting to retire there...That was my problem, I wasn't ready to retire, I wanted to work and live there...no go, jobs were tuff to find! I really wish I would of taken a chance and just did it! It is so beautiful!


I seriously had those same thoughts. I was looking at some property in Puerto Viajo, a small surf community over on the Caribbean side. It consisted of six small bungalows, a small road side restaurant, and a little market. Really nice setup and they where only asking $140.000. LOL, We always look back and say I wish I had, or what was I thinking. Anyway I'm still feeling the, I wish I had.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 5, 2009)

nice shack bro..


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 5, 2009)

pinspot said:


> I seriously had those same thoughts. I was looking at some property in Puerto Viajo, a small surf community over on the Caribbean side. It consisted of six small bungalows, a small road side restaurant, and a little market. Really nice setup and they where only asking $140.000. LOL, We always look back and say I wish I had, or what was I thinking. Anyway I'm still feeling the, I wish I had.


I saw those same deals! Very tempting, very! Would of, could of, should of....You never know what the future holds, maybe it will still happen!


----------



## SEEDLESSvw (May 6, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (May 6, 2009)

Hmm... a penny for your thoughts?  Nice....


Here's a few I just snapped....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 6, 2009)

beautiful sky pic!!! also love the ferns.....


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 7, 2009)

My favorite was the flowers with Reagan's nose...too cute.

Here is a pic of a wild pony on Assateague Island. I try to go there once a year and camp, the wild ponies are everywhere. Pretty cool and beautiful.


----------



## CrackerJax (May 7, 2009)

Is that Wildflower?  sweet photo, bet that was a GREAT weekend!


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 7, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Is that Wildflower?  sweet photo, bet that was a GREAT weekend!


It is always a great weekend there! Too much fun! 

And, the name is WildFIRE...


----------



## CrackerJax (May 7, 2009)

Oh that's right...  WildFIRE! Guess that pretty much shows that I'm not gay...


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 7, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Oh that's right...  WildFIRE! Guess that pretty much shows that I'm not gay...


Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## CrackerJax (May 7, 2009)

I can remember turning on the radio for about a year and that song would come on eventually...like a rash.


----------



## ib9ub6 (May 8, 2009)

Or some broccoli... Yeah I'm a little baked I know


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 10, 2009)

For the modern Mother's Day it seems that 150 years ago Anna Jarvis, an Appalachian homemaker, organized an awareness day for poor health conditions in her community, a cause she believed would be best advocated by mothers. She called it "Mother's Work Day." Can't forget your Momma...Even though mine is gone now, I still celebrate her day. Love you Mom.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 10, 2009)

morning sunny!! happy mothers day


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 10, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> morning sunny!! happy mothers day


Thanks Dr.G! Happy Mother's Day to you and yours!


----------



## CrackerJax (May 23, 2009)

Okay here's a few pics i took today.... enjoy!

1.) Peruvian daffodil

2.) Coreopsis (our state flower) 

3.) When trees go bad....


----------



## floridasucks (May 23, 2009)

thats one badass tree in the last pic.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2009)

bad tree!!!! *now gimme that pipe*


----------



## pinspot (May 23, 2009)

Nice, cool daffodil. I dont think I have ever seen one like that.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 24, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Okay here's a few pics i took today.... enjoy!
> 
> 1.) Peruvian daffodil
> 
> ...


CJ!! Nice!!!!! I LOVE the daffodil, I must get one! Absolutely beautiful and different. I also love our state flower, even though it is borrrring....No comment on the tree, I am unsure of what I am seeing there!

I love all your guys pics! It brightens my dull days!


----------



## CrackerJax (May 24, 2009)

That tree is toking!! Yah the pipe is an elephant so not the best to use. In my defense...I was stoned and it was handy


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 24, 2009)

is that what it is? I thought the tree was blowing bubbles!! LOL


----------



## CrackerJax (May 24, 2009)

Notice the lighter in the left (facing you) branch?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 24, 2009)

didn't see it CJ  heres a few picks of a bud from the purple eurkle I scored.. I was trying to get better shots but I am still learning.... the pictures don't do it justice....the high is really good and its soo tasty


----------



## CrackerJax (May 24, 2009)

Mmmmm..... nice. Stokin the toke!!


----------



## johnnysacoseeds (May 26, 2009)

The Home Depot has the Peruvian Daffodils, they are sold as bulbs. Probably half price now... may be too late for them to bloom this year, but they'll come up next spring.


----------



## Sunnysideup (May 27, 2009)

Good to know^^^thanks!

Alright, I really don't have anything new going on....obviously by the pics I took today, lol. This is a lizard that my cat brought in...this little guy was hopping from my dryer to a fake tree, he was fast....Unfortunately, my cat ate him....


----------



## Rachface11 (May 27, 2009)

LOL 

Random


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm digging that breakfast... MMmmm 

Here's a few pics I shot ... enjoy!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2009)

my rhodendrum, the thing is massive I'VE never seen them this big. if i was younger i would for sure have a cabin under there. lol. the others are just some things we pick up from the greenhouse.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

nice dog bro!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks he looks good but his attitude sucks. lol. no hes a good dog just needs attention a lot. i just spent two hours the other day bathing and brushing him. i looked like his twin at the end. (wet and furry)


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice pics everyone. I love them all.

Here is a pic that was sent to me from a woman that I met when I was having troubles with my Cockatoo, Oz. She has had such a huge impact on my life, and others. This is a pic of her bird, Baby....beautiful. My dream is to one day have an aviary where I can let my birds free fly. This picture gives me goosebumps, I wish this for my guys. 

If you want to read Baby's story, go to the website that is on her photo. 

The second pic is my guy, Oz. He is enjoying a sunset with us.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2009)

very awesome pics sunny....like the first one alot!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 6, 2009)

Most excellent Sunny! 

I've had three birds in my life. Two lovebirds (not at the same time) and a quaker parrot. All were ...uh...foisted upon me by circumstance. I never clipped their wings and let them fly free in my acreage. When my Aunt found out (she gave me the parrot), she drove across the state to personally admonish me....

When she arrived the bird (that was her name... "the bird") was in the large oak by the driveway. My aunt couldn't believe it. Won't she fly away? "nah"....she knows she's got it good. I just sit outside for ten minutes to listen for hawks and then its fun time!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 6, 2009)

CJ, did your Aunt take the bird back or do you still have him/her? 
Wow, lovebirds and quakers are quite small! I would be a mess, running around looking up at all the trees, omg, I would be a mess! Cool story.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 6, 2009)

My first lovebird died of natural causes. The second flew off on me right after an incident at my mom's house when a neighbor lost her two lovebirds and my mom set a bird cage trap for them. My bird (Kiwi) saw the whole thing and I think it freaked her out. That was in Redington. 

The Quaker (the bird) was given back to my Aunt since she fell in love all over again with the bird. Originally my Mom brought the bird over when I let her move into one of my houses, but she was terrible with it. Nothing unkind but like so many people, they underestimate the COMMITMENT. I'd show up and the bird was always alone. She left to go see my sis in Chi town and by the time she got back that bird would not give her the time of day... I'm like an animal magnet I guess, but it's about seeing thru their eyes and not my wants. The rest is ez.

That bird was NOT happy after she left though, but after a few months she settled in nicely as my Aunt has 4 other birds. It just took awhile. 

Birds are very kewl, but it takes a big heart and energy to do right by THEM.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 6, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> My first lovebird died of natural causes. The second flew off on me right after an incident at my mom's house when a neighbor lost her two lovebirds and my mom set a bird cage trap for them. My bird (Kiwi) saw the whole thing and I think it freaked her out. That was in Redington.
> 
> The Quaker (the bird) was given back to my Aunt since she fell in love all over again with the bird. Originally my Mom brought the bird over when I let her move into one of my houses, but she was terrible with it. Nothing unkind but like so many people, they underestimate the COMMITMENT. I'd show up and the bird was always alone. She left to go see my sis in Chi town and by the time she got back that bird would not give her the time of day... I'm like an animal magnet I guess, but it's about seeing thru their eyes and not my wants. The rest is ez.
> 
> ...


That Quaker (the bird) will end up back with you! Mark my words, lol. My guys are a huge commitment, but, I wouldn't have it any other way! They are family. I would love to be able to do what you did with just letting them go and let them hang in trees! Too cool.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 6, 2009)

A happy animal will never run away.


----------



## SEEDLESSvw (Jun 10, 2009)

Mushrooms -Inky Caps






Mushroom -Inky Cap






BUNNY! -I was about 2 feet away from this guy!






Country 






One of my fishing spots -Not the best pic






Enjoy!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice pics....

I see you have some bird killing machines at your fishing spot.


----------



## apla0 (Jun 10, 2009)

Just to contribute a bit ...

Pure MJ art..


----------



## SEEDLESSvw (Jun 10, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Nice pics....
> 
> I see you have some bird killing machines at your fishing spot.


Thanks. Yes we got those "bird killing machines" hahaha

And who is that in your avatar, she's so sexy!?

________________________
To the poster above me, nice pic, I like the way the light rays shine though.

EDIT: Is that thing starting to bud??


----------



## cph (Jun 10, 2009)

I want to get in on this as well.

I've seem alot of great pics on here!!

I don't have as much time anymore to get out and take pics. Here are some I took a few years back. I hope you enjoy them.

I have more just not the time to shrink them rite now.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 10, 2009)

SEEDLESSvw said:


> Thanks. Yes we got those "bird killing machines" hahaha
> 
> And who is that in your avatar, she's so sexy!?
> 
> ...


She's an Oktoberfest Fraulein I googled up..... yes, she is cute personified! 



cph said:


> I want to get in on this as well.
> 
> I've seem alot of great pics on here!!
> 
> ...


I especially enjoyed the B/W of the Nuphar. B/W is not to be under estimated. That last sunset looks like a nuke test...


----------



## cph (Jun 10, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I especially enjoyed the B/W of the Nuphar. B/W is not to be under estimated. That last sunset looks like a nuke test...


Thanks CJ, I also enjoy the b/w. That pic ends up on my desktop every now and then. It was taken on a 50mi 3 day canoe trip. The others are from my area. We get some BIG storms and beutifull sunsets.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 13, 2009)

cph said:


> I want to get in on this as well.
> 
> I've seem alot of great pics on here!!
> 
> ...


I can't believe I missed these! Awesome pics!!! I would +rep you,but, I have to spread the love first! You are on my list though! Good job!


----------



## cph (Jun 13, 2009)

Sunnysideup said:


> I can't believe I missed these! Awesome pics!!! I would +rep you,but, I have to spread the love first! You are on my list though! Good job!


Thanks sunny!!! I had the same problem during the pregnancy talk. I try to be generous with it but oh well.

I'll try to put up some more. I have to resize all of them. But their are some nice ones.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 15, 2009)

Finally got some camera time yesterday and snapped a few shots. Enjoy!!


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 15, 2009)

I love orchids! They are the most beautiful, imo....

I will have to snap some pics tonight of my sunset, they have been unusually nice lately!

Great pics.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes Sunny, same here on the sunsets. Lots of purple and azur....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 15, 2009)

Awesome orchids man , just like home....


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 15, 2009)

From what I understand, Thailand is the most natural place to grow orchids (easiest). Hawaii can't be far behind...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow.. Never knew that. Is that where your grow is located? Hehehe


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 15, 2009)

Heh.... no, just a plant factoid.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 15, 2009)

Are you the search engine behind google?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 15, 2009)

I wish they would stop calling me....


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 15, 2009)

Bro, I don't know what I would do with myself if there was no RIU , my friends here are priceless... Have an awesome day cj!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 15, 2009)

You too Dr. G...you too.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay, here is a guy who was in my back yard yesterday.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 16, 2009)

That Coyote is beautiful...Should they be out during the day?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 16, 2009)

Coyotes will use forest cover during the day, and hit the open fields at night. This was actually one of two although the second never got near the first and was holding one of the deer trails off the flank. Quite beautiful and showed no fear of me in any way.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2009)

i was going to ask if there were more you dont see to many traveling alone. we go out and watch them a night with a red light .. well i watch but my father in law hunts them.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 16, 2009)

Actually, I suspect there were more. These two were probably driving the deer to the real trap.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 16, 2009)

When I first moved here there was a white one that would come out at night and I could see him in my backyard. He was stunning. With all the building that followed suit down here, he left...along with a lot of our wildlife. That pictures brought back some memories.

I wanna live in a jungle.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes we have lots of them here. I pay them no mind and they return the favor. 

I actually saw a white deer last year, but didn't have my camera...doh!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2009)

yeah the albino deer look very nice. i see them in the wild every now and then but there is a deer farm close by that has a lot. they are very neat. i live some what in the mountains and see all kinds of wildlife. last week in one night we seen two bears within a few hours. ive lived here awhile and this was my first time seeing one so close.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 16, 2009)

Bears are sooo kewl.

When encountering Black bear, always carry pepper spray. This will ward them off.

Identifying bear feces is very easy:

Black bear poop will be full of berries and fruit.
Grizzly bear poop will smell like pepper spray.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2009)

around my way we only have to worry about the black bears and the most they usually do is tear out garbage.


----------



## jamie4390 (Jun 18, 2009)

mr west said:


> I take a few pics of kittens that my mum breeds lol


i would never be able to bread kittens or puppies i had kittens b4 and had to give them away i was so unhappy.

love pets.


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 18, 2009)

A few from last weekends hike with my honey...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jun 19, 2009)

Mike, I didn't know you are a photographer! Nice pics! I am really liking number 2 and 4.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 28, 2009)

Okay, was able to snap a few shots late in the evening. Enjoy!


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 30, 2009)

cool pics everyone. heres some of mine...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice pics.. I love lightning shots


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 30, 2009)

thanx... i do to, especially when im on acid.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jun 30, 2009)

Lightning and I (great pics by the way ) don't get along. I've been hit twice but luckily only indirectly. The first one was enough to throw me to the ground and make me sore for two days tho.....close.


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 30, 2009)

my friend took this. it makes me laugh...


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 3, 2009)

Okay, here's a few snaps I took this morning... Enjoy!! Oh, the last few are of my smallest Afri strain and a different grow altogether.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2009)

nice pics.....looks just like HI


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 3, 2009)

awsome pics CJ.. what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 4, 2009)

I've got a Sony 300 Alpha DSLR. It came with a kit lens which I find to be so so. The lens I will step up to by the end of the year will be around $800-1200 so look for an improvement...  I hope....


----------



## ganjman (Jul 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> heres a few i took and i like lol



Do i see a car at Santapod in those pics? 

If so im a regular at the runwhatyoubrungs... 9 second standing 1/4 and i've got the time sheets too. 

Drag racing... oh yeah!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay, here's some more pics.... enjoy!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 12, 2009)

pictures are cool CJ, the last one looks familiar


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Jul 23, 2009)

Here are some photos I just took with my new camera. Posted them in my grow journal too. Still trying to figure this thing out.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 23, 2009)

Great pics, but the tomatoes are the money shot... 

Got a new camera? That's always a kewl trip. Which one?


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 23, 2009)

Baz said:


> Im crap at photography but heres some i took that i liked
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Ha Ha sorry


 nice bunz!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 23, 2009)

Okay, here's a few I took just the other day....enjoy!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 23, 2009)

is it regan or reagan? I forget 

by the way, nice pics you guys


----------



## amrock (Jul 23, 2009)

here are some that i took with my sony.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 24, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> is it regan or reagan? I forget
> 
> by the way, nice pics you guys


No, that's Mimie. Reagan is the Chesapeake Retriever, much darker and heavier frame.



amrock said:


> here are some that i took with my sony.



i'm loving that 3rd pic dude...nice. Which Sony by the way?


----------



## Isthisnametaken (Jul 24, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Great pics, but the tomatoes are the money shot...
> 
> Got a new camera? That's always a kewl trip. Which one?


Haha thanks! It's the Nikon D90 with a Tamron 18-200 digital lens.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jul 24, 2009)

SWEET!!! I still use my 60's Nikkormat F3 film camera (inherited from my Grandeddad), when I just have to get the right picture. Nikon always means quality...so far.


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 12, 2009)

Okay, I snapped these just about an hour ago. Nearly stepped on this bug guy. First time I've seen this and have yet to key it out. I'll get a name to go with it later.... Enjoy!! The toad does hit it earlier but decides not to proceed further although it dd give chase for quite a while before giving up on it!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 12, 2009)

the toad got a good camoflage going on.


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 12, 2009)

You know, that's what I thought. That toad belongs in that habitat for sure..... I have to watch out not to step on them at night. They are everywhere....


----------



## phil dabong (Aug 12, 2009)

That island looks like its in brick yard pond


----------



## phil dabong (Aug 12, 2009)

A few pics for you guys


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 13, 2009)

I will think fondly of your pics today, when it hits 93F.....


----------



## akgrown (Aug 14, 2009)

heres a couple of pictures i took that i like, the first one is a pod of orca's that found our boat interesting during a fishing trip, the second is a shot in iraq i took in 2005, and the third is a pic of a lake somewhere on I15 in cali we need to pull over and stretch and i liked the clouds. hope you enjoy


----------



## pinspot (Aug 18, 2009)

That second shot is wild. Those sand storms must get pretty crazy.


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 18, 2009)

subscribed!
gunna put sum pics here
just gota new camera


----------



## kho20 (Aug 18, 2009)

not a great pics ill take some better ones but this is at the ranch and from the deck at the house lol oh and the pup hehe..... i think thier cool


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

nice dog bro!!


----------



## kho20 (Aug 18, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nice dog bro!!


thankya she was a freebie too


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 18, 2009)

is that trichromes in the first pic???Lmao!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 18, 2009)

Okay, here are some more I went through and are worthy of viewing...


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 18, 2009)

my little friend.................


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 18, 2009)

That lizard won't cure at the same rate as the weed so keep him in a separate jar...


Nice pic Robert!!


----------



## kho20 (Aug 18, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> That lizard won't cure at the same rate as the weed so keep him in a separate jar...
> 
> 
> Nice pic Robert!!



lmao wont cure


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 18, 2009)

Lizard jerky..... MMMmmmm


----------



## Earthtone (Aug 18, 2009)

heres some of my pet photos.... =3


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 18, 2009)

Dog, fish, mouse.  

I think my craziest mix at one time was skunk, bird, snake, dog, cat. 

The bird would ride on the back of the skunk down the hallway......


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 18, 2009)

nice shots earth.. what kinda camera do u have?


----------



## Earthtone (Aug 28, 2009)

shes a rat actually  and the camra is Canon EOS DIGITAL REBEL XT....also heres a few photos of my dog i think you guys might enjoi..


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 28, 2009)

Hahah...she's a photo hound!! well done..


----------



## kho20 (Aug 28, 2009)

wow my dog woulda ate the oreo broke the cup and ran from the lighter for the candle haha thats one good pup


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 28, 2009)

I had a big Chessie years ago and she would do the same thing with a milk bone. She would hold it there as long as I wanted....never before the signal. I don't have pic's though...that was 30 years ago.

I never tried a cup of coffee though


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 29, 2009)

Okay, here's a few pics I took just awhile ago. Enjoy!!


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 29, 2009)

awsome pics of ur dog earth, what breed is she/he? .......... nice stuff from you as well CJ.


----------



## Earthtone (Aug 29, 2009)

thank you! hes an Australian cattle dog and his name is Donovan.


----------



## PBFseedco. (Sep 5, 2009)

earthtone nice pics! Here's some of my pics > notice the rainbow in pic 2


----------



## PBFseedco. (Sep 5, 2009)

some more ....


----------



## PBFseedco. (Sep 5, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PBFseedco. (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 8, 2009)

Carnivorous Squirrel.... this is the second time I have seen this squirrel munching on that big bone....a long ago discard from my hounds. 

=============================================










I call this Sunset Candy.....

================================================









Smoke clouds..... out to the horizon.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 8, 2009)

oh shit that last one is awsome... i had to look a little closer to see the clouds.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 8, 2009)

Yah, I was really pleased with it.... it just fits together so well.....


----------



## Earthtone (Sep 10, 2009)

wicked! i can totally see the rainbow...beautiful pictures =3


----------



## kho20 (Sep 10, 2009)

wow dude yeah i totally now have your smoke cloud thing as my desktop background thing and lol my computer stays on so its like the coolest pic in the room haha and yes i am


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 10, 2009)

TY.... I take that as high ( <--- high ) praise....


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Sep 16, 2009)

Bored tonight so i thought id share some photos i've taken that i like.Hope u enjoy.
(I think theres a face in the tree in the last pic,tell me what u recon?)
Cheers.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm diggin the pics..... That Banskia robur has sparked an interest in me. I wonder if I can get ahold of that.... TYVM... great pics.


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks man,i need a good camera though,they're all taken with my phone.
Yeh i love all the Banksias' (all the Proteaceaes' actually),we're lucky to have some pretty unique and beautiful natives in Australia.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 16, 2009)

Yah, it's all in the lens.... 

I looked up the Banksia in my plant wholesale directory and surprisingly, it wasn't listed. I'll have to do a bit of reading on that tonite.

Aussie land is beautiful. I just wish it wasn't on the other side of the world from me...


----------



## Cyproz (Sep 16, 2009)

Is that your blue tongue skink? i used to have one they are very nice and friendly and fun.


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Sep 16, 2009)

Nah its a baby i found while i was workin,dont really think they should be kept as pets but yknow.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 16, 2009)

Is that Mr. Bill in pic 13?


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Sep 16, 2009)

Had no idea who that was till i just looked it up,im glad ur seein wat im seein,not crazy after all.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh Noooooooooooooooo!


----------



## kho20 (Sep 16, 2009)

beginnerbloomer said:


> Bored tonight so i thought id share some photos i've taken that i like.Hope u enjoy.
> (I think theres a face in the tree in the last pic,tell me what u recon?)
> Cheers.


dude i see the face too whats that shiny strip shooting behind it but man i wish we had stuff like that round here tho haha


----------



## PBFseedco. (Sep 16, 2009)

Ya I'd like to get my hands on one of those Banksia robur flowers! nice pics


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 16, 2009)

http://seedrack.com/02.html This page has Banksia Menzies which seems to be even more showy....

here is an Aus Ebay site for 20 seeds of Robur...

http://cgi.ebay.com.my/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4306960790


----------



## Earthtone (Sep 17, 2009)

that tree frog is so cute!


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 17, 2009)

We have white ones that look similar... always wet. Sometimes at night they will jump on me as I pass by. As you walk in the pitch black, they feel like the hand of death on your face. cold and clammy....  Freaks my cousin right out....


----------



## mkay420 (Sep 17, 2009)

here is some of mine...


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 17, 2009)

Very nice pics.... gotta luv the Wolf Spider.....  Nice set of pica all around.

Here's a few I just snapped. See if you can find the "wood"pecker... 

The weed are all deep shade grown...... just goes to show full sun isn't that necessary.....


----------



## mkay420 (Sep 17, 2009)

nice, i like the last one you got there.... i was considering a grow in a partially shady spot. its good to see that it can be done and done well.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 17, 2009)

That's my "popcorn" grow. I'm experimenting with the colas to keep mold down to a minimum... so far the small buds do best. You don't get the big cola, but all those little sites add up quickly.


----------



## mkay420 (Sep 17, 2009)

yeah thats what imdoing right now on my indoor is going with lst for slightly smaller but numerous buds.... seems to be the best way to go when you have limited resources to grow with- space, light i get the impression that many small buds require less light than a couple huge ones, im guessing this is due to there being many more leaves with smaller branchier plants as well.


----------



## mkay420 (Sep 17, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Very nice pics.... gotta luv the Wolf Spider.....  Nice set of pica all around.
> 
> Here's a few I just snapped. See if you can find the "wood"pecker...
> 
> The weed are all deep shade grown...... just goes to show full sun isn't that necessary.....


 
looks like your wood pecker is on the same kind of tree as my lizard!


actually the tree that the lizard was on is half pine and half something else... one was growing out of the other one... ill try to find the picture.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes, my tree was a Long leaf Needle Pine. They get quite large and fat. Always get tons of resin wood from the stumps when they go down. Great for camp fires.


----------



## mkay420 (Sep 17, 2009)

you must be near me....


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 17, 2009)

Well, the long leaf is through the deep south... so yes I'm probably within 500 miles of you...


----------



## jesters missus (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm back!

Looks like you've been keeping my thread alive for CrackerJax, thanks a million! Here ya go mate >>>>> 
Will give you a rep after I have spread the love round 



> That's my "popcorn" grow. I'm experimenting with the colas to keep mold down to a minimum... so far the small buds do best. You don't get the big cola, but all those little sites add up quickly.


This sounds brilliant. You should Jester88 all about it 

Haven't got any new pictures  
Will have to get onto it I think


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 18, 2009)

Well then, I have a couple I just now snapped. The first is Beauty berry. I took one the other day but didn't do it justice. I have seen better than this one, but not so far this year.

The second is Blazing Star.... quite attractive in color and form. pleasing to the eye and bees love it!


----------



## The Milkman (Sep 18, 2009)

chris burke is very good, this is a nice thread with some good stuff.

chris burkes work.

















































http://www.shootart.com/port/install12.html


----------



## jesters missus (Sep 20, 2009)

Purple if my favourite  

This is an awesome picture Cracker Jax. 
I wonder if I can rep you yet...

It has been raining to I might go take some photos if the camera has power 
In the mean time, here's a couple I found in amongst my oldies 

Peace


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 20, 2009)

Water always adds a dimension to nature pics...  Lovin the roses, so soft.

here's a couple more I shot yesterday.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Sep 20, 2009)

my kitties


----------



## jesters missus (Sep 20, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Water always adds a dimension to nature pics...  Lovin the roses, so soft.
> 
> here's a couple more I shot yesterday.



Thanks, CrackerJax. It does, doesn't it. I love the rain 
(Still can't rep you yet, lol)

I like the bee one.. 
I wish my camera would get a good shot of a bee.. I've tried SO many times, lol. 

Still haven't gotten around to taking anymore photos... not much to take photos of at the moment, plus we've been pretty busy lately 

Haha, I'm content looking at everybody else's wonderful pictures!

Peace


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 22, 2009)

Enjoy then..... enjoy!! These suckers just won't quit blooming...


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 22, 2009)

wow... beautiful CJ. what are those?


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 22, 2009)

They are some of my Orchids....


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 22, 2009)

sweet.. no scientific name?


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh sure ... Cattleya "Andean Mist"


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 22, 2009)

cool.. i like to know what it actually is,, you learn stuff everyday.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 22, 2009)

My wife started to collect them, but she just doesn't have the knack to make them grow well...  I was asked to take over 3 years ago..... blooms everywhere now....

She cared enough about them to give them up...


----------



## jesters missus (Sep 23, 2009)

They are beautiful Cracker Jax 
I'll be back with new pictures soon enough!!

Haha
Peace


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 23, 2009)

guess ur wife has the brown thumb then, ha CJ... haha


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 23, 2009)

It's funny, some plants she grows quite well.... her african violets are beautiful.... but orchids and ferns she has trouble with... I realized she didn't know what she was doing when she told me she fertilized them once a year...  Uhhh, no honey....


----------



## timrichards (Sep 23, 2009)

kho20 said:


> not a great pics ill take some better ones but this is at the ranch and from the deck at the house lol oh and the pup hehe..... i think thier cool


 




Good looking pup. Looks just like mine.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 23, 2009)

awww what a nice dog. what her/his name?


----------



## timrichards (Sep 23, 2009)

His name is Guinness. Animal control picked him up as a stray, poor guy.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 23, 2009)

nicee.. the name matches his color well.


----------



## timrichards (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah, too bad he doesn't have a cream colored head.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 23, 2009)

timrichards said:


> Yeah, too bad he doesn't have a cream colored head.



hahahah that would be classic.


----------



## kho20 (Sep 24, 2009)

thanks man yours is handsome pup too cool name.....yeah i love her too tho her names raven and she jus showed up at my door i told the sheriff and clubhouse mgr and shes been here for a couple months now ,, shes a pitbull/lab cross tho


----------



## jesters missus (Sep 25, 2009)

10000watts said:


> EXAMPLE - https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/246881-i-owe-mysticlown150-apology.html
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...


Please remove this post, you wrecking my thread


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 25, 2009)

dont even try this guy is an ass. hes already been banned and now hes back fucking with peoples threads. 

just take a look at what he did in mine... https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/195991-florida-outdoor-2009-a-27.html


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 25, 2009)

He's a small boy who should be home with his mother.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 25, 2009)

hahah.. heres some.. i only have a crap 7mp cam anyway tho.


----------



## mkay420 (Sep 25, 2009)

i ahve tried a bunch of times to post some more pictures but it keeps tellin me i am missing a necessary security token... not sure what that means. so here is another attempt at posting some pictures.... i hope they work


yay it worked!! must be cuz im stoned!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 25, 2009)

Gotta love that snow scene.... I'm in Florida.. 
NIce pics everyone!! Dogs are so kewl.... the very best.

here yah go... enjoy!


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 25, 2009)

nice one CJ, i have those little guys all over my banana trees.


----------



## CrackerJax (Sep 25, 2009)

Some of mine are quite tame....  i have one who constantly hangs out at my outside shower stall. He/she doesn't even flinch if I get close.


----------



## timrichards (Sep 25, 2009)

mkay420 said:


> i ahve tried a bunch of times to post some more pictures but it keeps tellin me i am missing a necessary security token... not sure what that means. so here is another attempt at posting some pictures.... i hope they work
> 
> 
> yay it worked!! must be cuz im stoned!!


 
Great looking pictures! Wish I had that kind of scenery here in southern cali.


----------



## kho20 (Sep 27, 2009)

i kno thier not up to par hehe but i like em, first is raven , then a cool smoke ring if you look at it different ways theres lil pictures in the smoke kinda like cloud shapes haha and the las one eh had too haha


----------



## dalo818 (Sep 27, 2009)

there real nice


----------



## jesters missus (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice work!
I have a similar picture to that I took of Jester88 blowing out smoke, but I have no idea where it is 

Peace


----------



## kho20 (Sep 27, 2009)

thankya i took a drink while i was holdin it in and then blew that haha i almost died


----------



## mkay420 (Sep 28, 2009)

haha.. the smoke ring does look really cool. i like your dog too... dog pics are always fun.... here is a couple of my little girl "miss".

she likes to eat trees, and not just small ones like that. she can carry big logs that i would have a hard time carrying! what a beast.... right now im training her to track and i will probly jsut do a whole police style training for her so she is very disciplined and will attack on command... right now she will "watch" people if i tell her to do so. she just sits there and stares them down until i tell her its ok. haha dogs are so cool...


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 28, 2009)

beautiful dog.


----------



## timrichards (Sep 28, 2009)

mkay420 said:


> haha.. the smoke ring does look really cool. i like your dog too... dog pics are always fun.... here is a couple of my little girl "miss".
> 
> she likes to eat trees, and not just small ones like that. she can carry big logs that i would have a hard time carrying! what a beast.... right now im training her to track and i will probly jsut do a whole police style training for her so she is very disciplined and will attack on command... right now she will "watch" people if i tell her to do so. she just sits there and stares them down until i tell her its ok. haha dogs are so cool...


 

Great dog you have there! You should definately get her into some Schutzhund training.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 3, 2009)

Great pics Guys and gals.... Here's a few more I took this year. I had to dig them up...


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 3, 2009)

Here's a little bit of eye candy for you all.... Enjoy!!


----------



## timrichards (Oct 3, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Here's a little bit of eye candy for you all.... Enjoy!!


 
Are those some pics of the shaded crop you have going? They look good! You have some great looking pics in this thread. You have some real talent. Nice to see this avatar back up for Oktoberfest.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 3, 2009)

Yes, she's BACK!!! 

Pics 2 & 3 were shade grown Pic 1 was full sun, but that is actually only one of the two main stalks. It had double colas. By the time I trimmed out the second one, I had already put the camera away...


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 4, 2009)

nice shots CJ.


----------



## mkay420 (Oct 5, 2009)

yeah i like that moth especially.... im definitely into insects... they are pretty cool


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 5, 2009)

That moth was very tame. I had him/her for over an hour on the table. I was calm, the moth was calm. It was a nice hour spent. 

By the way, that motorcycle isn't towing a small car, but a customized trailer trunk. Just to clarify....the entire back end lifts up for storage.


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 5, 2009)

nice thread. heres my mut. and my mj


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice... both of them  

That dog has mischief in his eyes...


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 5, 2009)

Just a few of my pics


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 5, 2009)

Is that a pet? I knew someone who had one as a pet.... amazing. I had a rooster for 5 years.


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 5, 2009)

It just came walking through our field scared the crap out of the cows my neighbors pet until thanksgiven


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 8, 2009)

Here's a pic I just took today... enjoy!!


----------



## cph (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice CJ!! Is that a tadpole living in your fungi?


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 8, 2009)

It sure is..... but I placed him/her in there. No worries though, polly is now back in the big pool, nice and comfy.


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 8, 2009)

hahaha fuckin awesome shot CJ. that tadpole is trippin balls.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes, the wog finally jumped shroom and I had to pour two glasses of water around in the leaves before I could locate it again. The wog was fine though and I added some bladderwort moss to the pool as an extra food treat for them all.... kind of a payback.


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 9, 2009)

i love this thread soooo much
sucks i dont have a camera...


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 9, 2009)

Fried.... look into the Panasonic Lumix series. they are well made cameras and not too expensive. 
A DMC-FZ18 gets u a 10 MP camera with steady shot and an 18x zoom lens. Binoculars are about 7-10x, so that gives you an idea of the ability to capture wildlife without spooking them. It's around 300 bucks and well worth it.


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 9, 2009)

ya ive been around best buy and radio shack and a bunch of other non franchise electronics stores comparing prices
i dont wanna go any lower than 10mp and i wanna get a good macro lense for the smaller world
thanks for the insight crackerjax
i might go out next week and search somemore 
hey maybe ill pick something up


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 9, 2009)

I've taken some amazing pics with my old panasonic...and it gets close to about 5 cm's for focus in macro mode. so u get huge zoom + macro.


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 9, 2009)

nice 
ive seen some great gardens and some odd looking bugs lately that i just wanted 2 snap pics of
i even found a spider on my nephews plastic spider web


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 9, 2009)

cellphone? use that as a start.although they are cruddy compared to real cameras.


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 9, 2009)

i have a 1.3mp camera on my cell....


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 9, 2009)

eeep! hahaha...that's like most i think.

Don't be fooled by the "MP" amount of a camera. that's the "sucker" number. make sure the processor is up to snuff or MP's won't matter. 

Lens quality and processor is the big difference between mediocrity and WOW!!!


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 9, 2009)

well with the condition and dents and gashes ,yea gashes not scratches
these have depth lol
i gotta get a new phone i think im overdue for an upgrade
i can get the my touch from t-mobile


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 11, 2009)

Good Morning everyone!!!


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 11, 2009)

fukin beautiful!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 11, 2009)

TY.... yah I was up early this morning!!! 

never a hangover with weed!!!


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 11, 2009)

cant go wrong with the good ol green..


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 11, 2009)

Smoking hard since 1972!!!


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 11, 2009)

I only smoke weed around 4:20, no cigs and defo no cig of any kind in with it, I smoke weed not cigs, uuurgh jank.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 11, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Good Morning everyone!!!


Wow...

I always assumed you were UK like me, would be a shame to think you wern't


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 11, 2009)

I am an Anglophile... , but I live in Florida, or as I like to say.... Floriduh.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 11, 2009)

Wierd..

______________


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 11, 2009)

Is it....


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 11, 2009)

What draws you to the US?


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm sorry for the misconception. When I said Anglophile, I didn't mean I'm English....just that I am very sympathetic towards England as a whole. I was born in the USA.

I will say that there is quite a large English enclave living in Orlando. Quite a few who simply want the florida sunshine all year round.


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 11, 2009)

FLORIDUHHHH! soo true.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 11, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I'm sorry for the misconception. When I said Anglophile, I didn't mean I'm English....just that I am very sympathetic towards England as a whole. I was born in the USA.
> 
> I will say that there is quite a large English enclave living in Orlando. Quite a few who simply want the florida sunshine all year round.


Yes Im sure*,* it is very enticing I have family in San Rafel CA and Laguna Beach CA I also think the US states and all the small towns within each one are amazing, at 22 I do not intend to live my life in the UK. Not quite so keen on George Bush though.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 11, 2009)

Don't worry, he retired. he also freed 50 million Iraqis when everyone said he couldn't and shouldn't. That's leadership by the way. Doing the right thing when the going gets tough.....  He wasn't a "poll" President.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 11, 2009)

Politics has never been my strong point.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 11, 2009)

Well the oil if you remember was being funneled through the oil for food program which was of course heavily corrupted and lined Saddam's pockets instead of feeding ppl. 

Now the oil belongs to the ppl of Iraq, and not simply the Baath party. That's a good thing. A vast improvement for the PPL.

Opium? ur thinking of Afghanistan.

* No sweat Straight up* (about the post).... but believe me,Bush did Iraq a HUGE favor. THEY appreciate it, even if liberals don't. But Bush didn't care about his popularity, he wanted to stop terrorism and give the ppl of Iraq a chance.


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 11, 2009)

And I certinatly don't mean to offend.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 11, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> And I certinatly don't mean to offend.


I don't get offended easily....


----------



## uriah (Oct 12, 2009)

Coastal Carolina


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 12, 2009)

uriah said:


> Coastal Carolina


awesome! what beach is that? NC or SC?


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 12, 2009)

Great sunrise! Nice!


----------



## uriah (Oct 13, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> awesome! what beach is that? NC or SC?


 North Carolina


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 13, 2009)

very nice, ive spent quite a few summers there.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 13, 2009)

...............


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 13, 2009)

Okay, here's a few pics I just took today. A few flowers, a spider and a couple of pics showing shade grown weed can come out quite nice. Enjoy!!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 13, 2009)

spiders and spidermites..


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 13, 2009)

nice fuxxin pics crackerjax!
what camera are you using again?


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm shooting with a Sony Alpha DSLR 300. You can pick up a decent kit for about 600.... not too shabby.


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 13, 2009)

yea i went looking around best buy on saturday
prices are decent there
i might just get a coolpix camera
until i can afford a rebel


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 13, 2009)

Rebel is a great camera. All of the camera backs are pretty good in the DSLR category. Most of the difference in pic quality is in the lens. A kit lens is okay to start with....like the one I'm using, but when I really need to nail a pic, I still use my 60's nikkormat because I own 5 very high quality lenses. That camera, while not digital will still deliver superior pictures.


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 13, 2009)

im looking for a good camera with good distance shots and that would be in good quality
like the fall foliage over a river atop a bridge


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 13, 2009)

what are you willing to spend?


----------



## akafatal (Oct 14, 2009)

all these images i took have different meaning to me


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 14, 2009)

Very nice pics. I don't want to know the meaning of pic 4 .


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 14, 2009)

akafatal said:


> all these images i took have different meaning to me


dam these are amazing... what camera are u using?


----------



## akafatal (Oct 14, 2009)

@crackerjax: eheheh . ... gud observation 

@floridasucks : these were taken by nokia n95 ... it got stolen now  .. nyways i appreciate ur concern n thank you


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 14, 2009)

Number 1 has me....

Urban pics can be tricky and you found something free and fleeting in a landscape that is square and stationary. My 2 cents anyway. Freedom washing over the anchor.


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 14, 2009)

i like 2 and 4 the best. 2 looks unreal and 4 reminds me of an acid trip.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 14, 2009)

I don't want to know!!!!!


----------



## akafatal (Oct 14, 2009)

well tht IS bcoz u already have understood it


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 14, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I don't want to know!!!!!


you shall know!!! hahaha


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 14, 2009)

I'll avert my eyes!!


----------



## akafatal (Oct 14, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I'll avert my eyes!!


its in your head now


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 14, 2009)

I know... after I posted that last one, I told myself.... liar...you will too look...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2009)

sunrise over the sahara desert


----------



## kho20 (Oct 14, 2009)

akafatal said:


> all these images i took have different meaning to me


man i love how the contrasted the colors look my camera wont do any thing close to it maybe its jus how i use it haha

its a Konica Minolta Dimage Z10 3.2 mp 8xop zoom lol i have kno idea what the numbers and what not mean maybe yall kno lol


----------



## akafatal (Oct 14, 2009)

actually i have no idea  .. those were taken from my phone n then i did some basic editing ( color , contrast )


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 14, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sunrise over the sahara desert


Hey DGT.... you weren't looking at the sun through thee lens were you...  ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2009)

hahaha no no digicam man. i got up at 4am to get that shot. it was mental we were in a bus going across the sahara when the tour guide shouted STOP to the driver n we all piled out to catch the sun rise it went from a tiny slither of red to an inch above the skyline in less than 2 minutes.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 15, 2009)

The driver waits patiently until everyone is off the bus..... then BAM!! Accelerates away and creates a desert jihad!!! 

Baked, not fried!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2009)

hahaha this is africa were talkin here those boys know your worth more alive than dodo


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 15, 2009)

I know..... ppl have their misconceptions. I found Northern Africa to be filled with great ppl and a great culture. Always a good time!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2009)

me too really great people really great hash. drink is real pricey but i expected that from a muslim country. 

off topic meh... 

heres a nice photo i took


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh that's it!!! Party at DGT'S!!!!


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 15, 2009)

dam shes chunky...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2009)

that's a big hairy 10-4


----------



## uriah (Oct 15, 2009)

eos Rebel xt


----------



## cph (Oct 15, 2009)

This is the Crimson Maple in my back yard. Most of the pics didn't come out as well as I'd hoped. It turns a real deep red in the fall.







One of the last flowers in my yard, and it won't be around much longer. There's a chance of snow for the next couple nights.


----------



## jesters missus (Oct 16, 2009)

If I was a ninja I would come in the dead of the night and steal this bud 

Nice picture DGT  
Peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

ninja's get no free passes even better halfs of well respected RIU members. no body would ever see you again.

if you asked nicely id send you some tho hahahah

TY


----------



## timrichards (Oct 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> me too really great people really great hash. drink is real pricey but i expected that from a muslim country.
> 
> off topic meh...
> 
> heres a nice photo i took


 
DGaT, is that Querkle? Looks Delicious!


----------



## josh b (Oct 16, 2009)

that is 1 nice beefy plant m8 ur gonna luv dat herb for sure


----------



## Nubiansmoker (Oct 16, 2009)

uriah said:


> Coastal Carolina


Beautiful photos. I especially like the first 2 the best, but they are all awesome!!


----------



## Nubiansmoker (Oct 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> me too really great people really great hash. drink is real pricey but i expected that from a muslim country.
> 
> off topic meh...
> 
> heres a nice photo i took


Oh Myyyy!!!


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 16, 2009)

hehe looks a bit like ak47.


----------



## jesters missus (Oct 21, 2009)

Exceptional.


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 21, 2009)

is that one of the dds? or querkle or perhaps the other dd lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2009)

DD???? its querkle peeps. couple more?!?


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 22, 2009)

it looks yummy i was reffering to the dank dairy att first and then thought maybe it was the donkey dick pic cos ya didnt answer no ones guesses. so i wasnt sure your journal only said something about the big ones wasnt sure what they was lol.. 

i cant wait to try querkle maself it looks worthy lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2009)

aaaah i see its westy doing the dank dairy mines the dairy queen. 

i really REALLY want to take a sample bud but im not going to till its chopped ill speed dry a bit but the rest is getting the full month cure before it gets touched. nail biting times... 

the purple one will be chopped Monday or Tuesday i reckon


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 22, 2009)

yeah but make that the one you cure dont speed dry that one  less u get hard up then u gots permission lmfao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2009)

hahah no chance man i've got jars of cheese to toke til the querkle are ready i might speed dry like an 8th lol


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 22, 2009)

well arent u the lucky one lol. yess im jeolous lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2009)

lol sorry dude. whats shakin in your neck of the woods tho? you got your supplies sorted for xmas?


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 22, 2009)

not for christmas  but if all goes well i have plans to have a very happy birthday .

just waiting on an order now lol. got a few akf1s that ill be trning into jetlag lets just say ive found some really interesting traits in the parents  oh and my otega lol.

but im hoping this next order gets here ma querkle and some dp. i cant wait. then can i be a real member of the club lol not just a distraction lol... well kinda..


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 22, 2009)

i want a badge and all k.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2009)

good crack jester man! is jetlag some strain i dont know? ak is a lovely strain man real heavy hitter. 

querkle n dp side by side you'll be stuck for choice man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2009)

dude you can be a honorary member till then no probs man! if only TGA had a company logo..... we could all have sig badges...


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 22, 2009)

yeah.

jetlag is the ak im breeding (was gonna make an informative post about it ut noone was interested lol) basically i got two specimins i was really happy with a really fruity lewmmony smell. not to mention a toffe apple like taste (when you eat a calyx or licked the hash of ya fingers. stoned was good too so dyeah ima work on this one ehy. amongst others.

the otega is my haze BTW.

to answer ya last qquestion about chrissy i just started getting ma soil ready tday lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2009)

woop woop i dont remember you mentioning it toffee apple taste eh?!?! nice. i wish i had the space and strains to play around like that. you make the haze strain or buy it?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2009)

hahah ortega is latin for nettle


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 22, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah ortega is latin for nettle





Don Gin and Ton said:


> woop woop i dont remember you mentioning it toffee apple taste eh?!?! nice. i wish i had the space and strains to play around like that. you make the haze strain or buy it?


its Otega Haze


----------



## kho20 (Oct 22, 2009)

jus thought id add a few again


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 22, 2009)

sweet pix kho, i like the fire..


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 22, 2009)

i like this one


----------



## Double0verhead (Oct 23, 2009)

a small warrior


----------



## kho20 (Oct 24, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> sweet pix kho, i like the fire..





Jester88 said:


> i like this one



thanks guys yeah i set that field on fire at work hahaha legal arson it was funny shit it was like the size of a football field 


and yeah dont you guys think the las one is how the founding fathers would of wanted it haha


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes, nice pics.... FIRE!!!! 

Okay here's a few of my disappointing autos I tried this year..... amsterdamseeds.... not impressed....the seeds were tiny and two were whitish. 3 germ'd and all were females...grr. Anyway, here's a couple pics...

The other two pics are a late bloomer.... a seed dropped off the mother plant and germ'd. Noticed it at harvest and just left it in. So far....the soil is up to the task.... in floriduh, that sucker will act like an auto in winter. A second grow....just as potent...but a bit smaller.


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 24, 2009)

nice buds cracker


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 24, 2009)

i try to stay away from any auto flowering traits when i can. 

most of it comes from the ruderalis genepool which i am dead against. if a strain is proven ti be crap its proven to be crap. the genetics are two unstable for any real breeder to want to work with. afterall its ditchweed the shit that escaped eradication. 

now if people were to breed it back into the genepools of potent cannabis over time that may be acceptable but unfortunately this shit evolved over time. more time than any of us could really apply to it when theres far better choices and avenues out there.

that being said though i know someone who has a strain thats generally good that shows some autoflowering traits every now and then so it can be done but my honest oppinion is that its probably got ruderalis genetics and i wouldnt grow it maself lol. 

but ehy each to there own i suppose. and i always love pics my favourite plant lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 24, 2009)

I hear good things about sweet 102.


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 24, 2009)

havent heard of it though ive heard some good things about mightey might i think it was though.. afterall these are just my oppinions..

the early flowering and lowriders are develped for a certain reason and they fullfill that reason so i guess ishouldnt be so biast but i ust had to put my point of view out there. 

pissoff to hear about the state of the seeds ya should took a pic of them when they arrived and showed them you got two white seeds. no reputable breeder should be selling them they are imature. the seebanks need feedback too. even if its just to find out a breder they are stocking is getting a bit slack ya know.

wel thats just another jester POV. jee wizz i can dribble some shit id say lol.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 24, 2009)

I was hoping for a male too.... one of the few times anyone wants a male...


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 24, 2009)

lol. yeah most people dont find them appealing but i do . (not a human male though lmfao) 

you could always stress it if you want pollen but then again its not really advised the idea behind true fems is to breed a female with a female that's proven itself to be true and if you happen to have one on your hands youll be stressing for nothing . (almost impossible to make show male parts unless you use chemicals or maybe almost kill the poor thing lol). 

do you have another male of any sort around as you could still make this work. would require some effort and cubing but you could eventually get it sorted so you have a small auto flowering plant.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 25, 2009)

No I don't have an auto male. As far as I can tell, none of the 3 fem's have been pollinated by another variety (like Satori).


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 25, 2009)

hmm ok it was just an idea. hope all goes more to your liking next time bro. 
RESPECT


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 25, 2009)

TY .. yah next time I'll buy 20 seeds at a clip...then I'll get my male...then I'll get my auto seed stock and just grow perpetual autos


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 25, 2009)

aaah now i see the method to your madness clever crackerjax lol. 

my fingers are crossed for your next shot then. you seem like a good bloke so you should have some good karma comming your way is my guess.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 25, 2009)

yah... fem autos are a waste.... you gotta get a male to continue the strain purity.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 25, 2009)

i got a few pics most are from a night tripping by the fire but theres an extra random one in there


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 25, 2009)

Fire pics are always kewl. I'm sure ur wobble was from not having a tripod.... right?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 25, 2009)

lol yeah i havent got a tripod. but i was pretty spangled at the time and some of the wobble was intentional lol some of them are a bit pap but theres some like the 3rd 6th 8th 9th 11th and 13ths that worked pretty good i think. i was gonna get a couple blown up on me wall but had forgetten about it till now


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 25, 2009)

I liked them...yah I could see you were using the lights in the background to good effect...


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 25, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I liked them...yah I could see you were using the lights in the background to good effect...


lol they were my juggling balls what i've wanted for years is to get some good quality long exposure pics of me juggling that would look sweet


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 25, 2009)

ahahah juggling balls.... I used to know a gal .... 

here's one I snapped today....


----------



## ginjawarrior (Oct 25, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> ahahah juggling balls.... I used to know a gal ....
> 
> here's one I snapped today....


thats a fukkin gorgeous place to hang ya hammock is that on your land?


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes it is.... That's weed station number 1. I have others...


----------



## kho20 (Oct 25, 2009)

your one lucky bastard cracker lol lol i chill in a hammock my girl got me las year its been died rasta colors haha


----------



## kho20 (Oct 25, 2009)

and ginja thos pics look like the ones from the club all streamers and balls of light oh wait maybe that was jus me hahahaha


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 25, 2009)

nice chill spot CJ.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 25, 2009)

Chilling is important...


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 25, 2009)

yea chillen with your plants...


----------



## z4qqqbs (Oct 25, 2009)

Baz said:


> Im crap at photography but heres some i took that i liked
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Ha Ha sorry



holy fuck that puppy is cute as fuck id give a pound of weed for that pooch


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 26, 2009)

dude its a dragon


----------



## IAm5toned (Oct 26, 2009)

a negative image i took of the nashville skyline a year or two ago. 
very trippy looking


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2009)

^^^ like it. very post apocalyptic


----------



## IAm5toned (Oct 26, 2009)

thats what i thought!


----------



## floridasucks (Oct 26, 2009)

awesome pics


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 26, 2009)

Here's a couple I took this morning.... enjoy!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2009)

hahaha he looks like a mean little snapper!


----------



## IAm5toned (Oct 26, 2009)

pet him on the nose, i hear they like it


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 26, 2009)

Actually they are quite docile. I feed these guys on a regular basis, but only what they naturally eat in the wild. They make amazing dens in the ground and up to 20 different species af animals utilize and share the dens. Some dens are over 100 ft in total length.


----------



## IAm5toned (Oct 26, 2009)

they are actually pretty fun to play with.
there is an old fishing hole i know of, very hard to find, on private property
there is a snapper in that hole with an easy 38" shell, no telling what he/she weighs
there is no doubt that turtle is king of the hole
it wouldnt surprise me at all to find an arrowhead lodged in his shell


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 26, 2009)

you should name him Leonardo


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 28, 2009)

Heh... I think he looks more like Gamara... 








Okay, here's couple on pics... enjoy!!


----------



## cph (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey CJ, do you know what the name of the plant is with the berries? My girlfriend just has to know.

I really like the pic of the grass. Did you have a flashlight? at night? Any photoshop on that one?


----------



## IAm5toned (Oct 28, 2009)

that is an elder berry bush if i am not mistaken...


----------



## cph (Oct 28, 2009)

I thought it might be, but my moms elderberry isn't the same. I'm in OH and CJ is in FL so there probably is a difference in how they look.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 28, 2009)

Nope sorry, it's not Elderberry. 

It's called Pokeweed. Botanical name is Phtolacca americana. The entire main stem gets that deep purple color .. it's quite attractive and the fruit is unique...


----------



## cph (Oct 28, 2009)

Are they edible?

I have to say something about your sig CJ. The first statement makes my eye twitch..... If "You haven't countered nothing" you must of countered some thing. Right? Reminds me of arguing with my kids.

Me: What did you do?
Kid: I didn't do nothing!
Me: Then what did you do?
Kid: I DIDN'T DO NOTHING!
Me: YOU ALREADY TOLD ME YOU DIDN'T DO ANYTHING SO WHAT DID YOU DO!?!?!?

Proper englsh please!


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes, I thought that statement was a classic!!! 

==============================================================

 Pokeweed is edible (cooked) and medicinal. It has a long history of use by Native Americans and in alternative medicine. The young shoots are boiled in two changes of water and taste similar to asparagus, berries are cooked and the resulting liquid used to color canned fruits and vegetables. The root is alterative, anodyne, antiinflammatory, cathartic, expectorant, hypnotic, narcotic and purgative. It is used in the treatment of rheumatoid arthritis, tonsillitis, mumps, glandular fever and other complaints involving swollen glands, chronic catarrh, bronchitis and diseases related to a compromised immune system it has potential as an anti-AIDS drug. Some of the chemical constituents in the plant are triterpenoid saponins, lectins, antiviral proteins and many phytolaccagenic acids, which are not completely understood.  New research has revealed that a possible CURE for Childhood Leukemia called (B43-PAP) is found in the common Pokeweed. Anti-B43-pokeweed antiviral protein, B43-PAP, PAP is a pokeweed toxin. The B43 carries the weapon--the PAP--to the leukemia cells. It has been touted as a smart weapon. In one study 15 out of 18 children who had participated had attained remission. The following is part of a repot from Parker Hughes Institute: The two parts of this drug are the B43 antibody (or anti-CD19) and the pokeweed antiviral protein (PAP) immunotoxin, a natural product in the pokeweed plant. B43 is designed to recognize specific B-cell leukemia cells just as natural antibodies attack and recognize germs. When the antibody finds a leukemia cell, it attaches and B43 delivers the other part of the drug, PAP. Inside the cell, PAP is released by the antibody and inactivates the ribosomes that make the proteins the cell needs to survive. With the cell unable to produce proteins, the specific leukemia cell is killed. More than 100 patients have been treated with B43-PAP and shown only minimal side effects. 
 
*Caution is advised as the whole plant, but especially the berries, is poisonous raw, causing vomiting and diarrhea.
*
A beautiful red ink and a dye are obtained from the fruit. The rootstock is rich in saponins and can be used as a soap substitute.


----------



## jesters missus (Oct 28, 2009)

Haha, yeah I've read you sig a few times.. said to Jester the other day I liked it 

Nice pics too BTW CrackerJax






Peace


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

halloween pic


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 2, 2009)

Love it!! Great colors...


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 2, 2009)

thanx CJ...

heres some of my friend's art...


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 2, 2009)

That's pretty rad. I like it!!


----------



## kho20 (Nov 2, 2009)

i kno thier old but i jus found em on the computer again haha me and my hiding shit


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice pics all.... as always. Here's a couple more I snapped.... enjoy!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

nice pics jax


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 4, 2009)

I'll snap that Orchid again as she opens up...


----------



## Double0verhead (Nov 4, 2009)

Here's a Low Stress Trained tree at a park down the road haha


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 4, 2009)

Makes it look just like Aruba... 


Okay, the bloom opened on the orchid.... and the second one is a dung beetle. Enjoy!!


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 4, 2009)

very nicee


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 4, 2009)

Dung ftw!!!


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 8, 2009)

why are those trees like that?


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 8, 2009)

my bet is on wind and kids


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 9, 2009)

It is probably done on purpose. It's a common thing to do with Palm trees, but any tree can be grown laterally for effect.

Now if you go to Aruba...you will see what the wind truly does.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 9, 2009)

its what the wind does in some places where im from.


----------



## jesters missus (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok, so I don't have any new photos..
But I have been drawing a little bit 

This is my new signature









Yay 

Any one else wanna share something the drew? 

Peace


----------



## Mammath (Nov 10, 2009)

Great thread JM
Who's for a double rainbow?
Well...lol


----------



## budy budman (Nov 10, 2009)

jesters missus said:


> Anyone else want to share theirs?
> 
> **


This looks like fun..............nice idea and pictures. 

Enjoy some pictures from our Garden and Island..............


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 10, 2009)

wow.. beautiful.. where is that?


----------



## budy budman (Nov 10, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> wow.. beautiful.. where is that?


The Hawaiian Islands..........Oahu,

 Here are a few more


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 10, 2009)

oh, very nice.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 11, 2009)

ehy florida.

that be MDMA in ya avatar right?


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 11, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Great thread JM
> Who's for a double rainbow?
> Well...lol


i liked it. itd be cool if we gt to see em more often. the last one i seen was like 6 months ago and i didnt see one the year before that . 

i think theyre cool


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 11, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> ehy florida.
> 
> that be MDMA in ya avatar right?


ha if i could synthesize MDMA i would be a rich man... thats a dish of DMT.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 11, 2009)

extyracted from what exactly. we can get it from grass over here.

mdma is easy to make ya just need a pressure cooker and a few other things. sorry for prying but i had a look and thought it had something to do with ya sig lol. i had to ask.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 11, 2009)

its extracted from mimosa hostilis root bark.. its cool ur not the first to ask. yea DMT is C12H16N2- the formula for exploration haha.

ive never really looked into it but i though MDMA was not something u can make at home.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 11, 2009)

ummmm clandestine chemists are doing it all the time lmfao. umm yeah dont know much about it personally but yeah it can be done easily enough apparently. 

or so they say. im not gonna act like im a know it all lol but yeah apparently its one of the easuest frugs to manufacture. *according to the net at least lol.* cant say i got any first hand experience.

whats dmt like? i wouldnt take it now but perhaps back in mi hey day i woulda gave it a shot, though dont the shit only last like ten-fifteen mins?


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 11, 2009)

very true..

dmt is pretty hard to describe. yes it does last 10-15mins but those can be a long 10-15mins. a good hit can totally take you away to another world. think acid x1000 plus aliens, then ur just getting close. 

its a very visual trip. the last big hit i took i turned into some crazy lookin thing, sort of alien like. each of my fingers looked huge, skinny at my hand and they got fatter to the tips and they went down to the floor. it was really weird, i was thinkin wtf am i? my chest looked alot wider and bigger than usual and my skin was yellow and orange. my green bong had glowing purple orbs inside it and the fan was absolutely insane. the checkered pattern on my pants was in constant motion, forming kaleidescope shapes and colors. it was one of the most visual trips ive had.


----------



## Vittles (Nov 11, 2009)

Laziest dog I ever had........


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 11, 2009)

But that's a happy dog!! 

Here's few I shot this morning... enjoy!!


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 11, 2009)

nice frog CJ..

heres some pics of mount fuji i thought were awesome.. not mine tho.


----------



## budy budman (Nov 12, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> nice frog CJ..
> 
> heres some pics of mount fuji i thought were awesome.. not mine tho.


 Totally awesome shots everyone.....could very well be The laziest dog!! LOL

Grooming the garden today after some heavy rains we had last night, the sun is Bright and sky blue.

I will be taking cuttings from Impatiens and Lavender today and will post some pics.

Here are some interesting space shots from the Big Island, Mauna Kea Observatory.


Might be fun to look at with a slide show on DMT???? I neva Know................


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 12, 2009)

Man, I love astrophotography! I was just reading up about a french amateur astro dude. he takes great shots of the Space station as it whizzes by. So the next morning I went outside with a fatty at 6 in the morning. Still halfway dark with a moon about straight up. Very nice and calm morning, but didn't see anything. I stubbed my fatty and as I turned and looked up at the moon, there was the space station crossing south to north. The moon lit it up as it passed by. 

I relit the fatty.... 

Great pics!!


----------



## budy budman (Nov 12, 2009)

Dude...............the spacestation you can see with out telescope? Does it go by the moon at the same time everyday?

 
That must have been a trip........I will lite up just because  that shit is cool.

I am starting some Haley's Comet clones and had them out last week for the Orionoid meteor showers that come from Halley's Comet ..................early morning .gazing into the universe the small moving lights stream accross ( I was hoping for some magic dust falloff on the plants for an extra boost LOL 

And I lit another fatty


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 12, 2009)

es, you can see the station without optics. It revolves around the planet every 90 minutes. It has no exterior lights so you need to look about an hour before sunrise and an hour after sunset. The station is high enough up to pick up the glare of the sun and it lights up. 

here is a great link where you can plug in ur location and track all sorts of things whizzing by... 

http://www.n2yo.com/


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 13, 2009)

Here's a bit of eye candy.... yes there are still outdoor grows going strong .. 

And an Orchid (of course )


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 13, 2009)

dude that orchids some straight up FIRE man did you fuck with the temps to make it purple????


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 13, 2009)

cool link CJ.. btw on monday nov 16th theres gonna be the Leonid meteor shower. from 11pm to 4am. they say you should be able to see about 500 per hour.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 13, 2009)

Those are always a blast.... I have dark skies so it will be good....


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 13, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude that orchids some straight up FIRE man did you fuck with the temps to make it purple????


No, but she is a bit lighter than that.... I took the pic at sunrise so the colors didn't bleach as much.

Most of all of my best pics are either in shade, sunrise or sunset. In Florida, the top of the day drains the color right out of the pics.


----------



## budy budman (Nov 13, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Here's a bit of eye candy.... yes there are still outdoor grows going strong ..
> 
> And an Orchid (of course )


 Nice CJ and way cool link, Do Orchids attract aphids, These Hibiscus sure do, thats another reason I want to get alot of Lavender going.

Purple sage and Impatiens clones lol

And some Fall grow........Purple Bubba,Haley's Comet,Cinderella99,SSHaze


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 13, 2009)

No, surprisingly, most Orchids are quite sturdy and mine so far have been pest free. I do get an occasional grasshopper bite, but that's about it. That one I took earlier with the yellow center has the most amazing smell. Ginger, vanilla,cinnamon, strong and heavy scent.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 13, 2009)

Folks, follow this link and then click on J-TRACK 3D. It will show you all of the satellites in orbit in 3D. You can move the plane with ur mouse and get info on everything shown.

Pretty cool.

http://science.nasa.gov/Rhttp://science.nasa.gov/Realtime/jtrack/3d/JTrack3D.htmlealtime/jtrack/3d/JTrack3D.html


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2009)

my boston terrier and my apbt.. my babies


----------



## budy budman (Nov 13, 2009)

Pretty healthy guard dogs you have there................looks like they like to goof around alot too


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2009)

budy budman said:


> Pretty healthy guard dogs you have there................looks like they like to goof around alot too


all day everyday. they dont know work from play.. well they love working so i guess its the same


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's one I just snapped. Those are sand Hill Cranes flying over.


----------



## Vittles (Nov 15, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Folks, follow this link and then click on J-TRACK 3D. It will show you all of the satellites in orbit in 3D. You can move the plane with ur mouse and get info on everything shown.
> 
> Pretty cool.
> 
> http://science.nasa.gov/Rhttp://science.nasa.gov/Realtime/jtrack/3d/JTrack3D.htmlealtime/jtrack/3d/JTrack3D.html


Awesome link, thanks for sharing! I knew there were lots of satellites out there, but had no idea there were THAT many... And there are so many other cool features on that site.
No wonder things keep falling out of the sky....


----------



## doobydoo7777 (Nov 15, 2009)

what up. I live in fort myers, I have been here for almost 2 years and have not been able to find a single sack worth smoking. I need help badly. I need some DANK, Dro, Crip whatever it is called down here. I noticed you said you were here in fort myers. If you are willing to help me today and regularly....email me please at [email protected] I am desperate at this point. I have been getting from GDS, but it is sooo expensive, not worth it anymore. HELP!!


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 15, 2009)

umm this isnt the dial a deal centre bro.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 16, 2009)

something a cop would post.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 16, 2009)

Hmmm... I agree, and I feel violated!
That's some sad, obvious, shit.
I can see the rod, reel, and line...

Yo doobydoo? Like many people who enjoy brewing there own beer, most of us here, just enjoy growing our own weed for our own private consumption.

There's no real difference between the two.

Pull ya line in, re-bait, and try another pond fella.
Or... pull ya head in, re focus, and realize there's no-one selling weed here!
Most of us here are selfish creators, of our own brews, and we share, and sell, to no-one!


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 16, 2009)

Who put's their email in a post??? Internet 101 for dummies.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 16, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hmmm... I agree, and I feel violated!
> That's some sad, obvious, shit.
> I can see the rod, reel, and line...
> 
> ...


couldnt have said it better maself .



CrackerJax said:


> Who put's their email in a post??? Internet 101 for dummies.


a cop as they got nothing to worry about, otherwise the only answer is a complete idiot. lmfao


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 16, 2009)

Exactly.... one or the other.... or both.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 16, 2009)

not to mention his 3 post and just joining. to ask that.


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2009)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> not to mention his 3 post and just joining. to ask that.


 Saw it posted on Dr G's thread.....mmmn.

This is a cool thread.

Heres some pics i like of our Sansevieria Trifasciata (or Mother-in-Laws Tongue or Snake plant) that is forced to flower through being root bound. But I like it so it stays root bound and these flowers appear every so often.












Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 16, 2009)

nice pic dst... ive seen those plants minus the flowers many times. didnt know they had flowers


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 16, 2009)

its ma missus's bday today please feel free to come and leave a happy bDay

https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?p=3403253#post3403253

or
so its ma missus's birthday today. 

thanks
peace out
j88


----------



## Mammath (Nov 19, 2009)

Man... so fortunate we have the mods here to clean up other peoples shit! lol

Here's a real male for ya B'day JM
Little late I know, but this guy rattles, shakes, and humms...
Very sexy


----------



## budy budman (Nov 19, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Man... so fortunate we have the mods here to clean up other peoples shit! lol
> 
> Here's a real male for ya B'day JM
> Little late I know, but this guy rattles, shakes, and humms...
> Very sexy


 WOW ................pretty bird!


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 19, 2009)

holy crap is that an albino peacock? bcuz we have alot of peacocks in miami but ive never seen a white one. they are very annoying, they will get on your car and scratch the shit out of it.


----------



## Mammath (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah I saw him in a park with another male showing off to a peahen.
She ended up going for the white one.
Felt sorry for the other fella but the poor bugger just couldn't compete with all white lol.
Amazing to see them shake and rattle their feathers when they're showing off..


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 19, 2009)

the international space station caught by chance passing in front of the Sun


----------



## c5rftw (Nov 19, 2009)

volcano from space


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Nov 19, 2009)

i took these a year or so back in oceanside, CA......

















a birb with a broken wing, we fed the pour guy tho


----------



## budy budman (Nov 19, 2009)

Great pictures, spacestation trippy thanx



c5rftw said:


> volcano from space


Lets go diving


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 20, 2009)

duuuuuuuuude. 

[youtube]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YjtcbO3NqlE&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YjtcbO3NqlE&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## jweedy (Nov 20, 2009)

Wake and bake 4ever baby!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 20, 2009)

lillies bag appeal 8/10 smell 4/10 high/0/10 deadliness to cats/10/10


----------



## jesters missus (Nov 20, 2009)

Very nice Don Gin!
They are purrrdy

Peace


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 20, 2009)

beautiful cat killers!


----------



## Mammath (Nov 20, 2009)

Do they really kill cats?
I need some


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2009)

yeah apparently the pollen will snuff out moggies fast


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2009)

On the Nemo tip, this was a 3 metre Great White I snapped off Gaans Baai in South Africa (I was in a cage) She would probably kills moggies as well, if she got the chance....


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 22, 2009)

while were on the subject lol.

[youtube]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CX9-EMn5tsk&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CX9-EMn5tsk&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 22, 2009)

Hubble Space Telescope.


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 22, 2009)

looks like the mozilla firefox emblem... kinda


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 22, 2009)

Kinda huh. I put the firefox emblem right below that picture.  Make a good comparison.


----------



## Platipy (Nov 23, 2009)

i want to share some pics, how do i get them to post (not as an attachment) directly from my comp?


----------



## Platipy (Nov 23, 2009)

well ill just do it this way


----------



## Platipy (Nov 23, 2009)

wont work anymore


----------



## Jester88 (Nov 23, 2009)

it should. 

your pics are probably too big. try resizing them


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 23, 2009)

Platipy said:


> i want to share some pics, how do i get them to post (not as an attachment) directly from my comp?



Ur almost there. Once U load up ur attachment, hit the preview post button. Then open ur own attachment. Once ur pic comes up copy the address and hit the back button. Then hit the image button and paste the address in.


----------



## Platipy (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## Platipy (Nov 23, 2009)

lurkin


----------



## Platipy (Nov 23, 2009)

one more for today. so happy i can now upload pictures now, oh how do i resize to make smaller cause they seem a bit blurry. 





what the bird was lurkin for (small fish but gotta love the colors)


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 23, 2009)

hmmm.. i dont see it.


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 23, 2009)

That's a Green Heron by the way ...


----------



## budy budman (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## Platipy (Nov 23, 2009)

i know they are so cool to watch fish i love kingfishers too


----------



## Mammath (Nov 24, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## JealousGreen (Nov 24, 2009)

beautiful buddy


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2009)

This was in May, temps were around 26c in Scotland (sorry - don't know the humidity ,PH, or EC ) But it wiz roastin.

Scottish translation:
Ben = Mountain) Nevis= heavenly (or more likely cloudy - since it is covered by cloud 300 days out of the year - not when we were there though!!!)

From below:






The Summit: I like this one, looks like the snow is eating the mountain - yummy





Another summit shot






And this was a very angry looking bull we saw on the way, just had to throw it in: check the b(ig)aws on that thing!!!!






And a sneaky 3 way shot -


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 26, 2009)

Ahhhh, that looks wonderful!!


----------



## Bud Greenley (Nov 26, 2009)

heres some shots from IXTAPA Mexico.


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 26, 2009)

here a cool pic i cought i my lizards and my dog


----------



## Browntown777 (Nov 27, 2009)

The first one I was given a comb and told to make an interesting picture with it. 
this is what I came up with.
I like the final shot a lot.

the 2nd pic is one of my favorites I have ever taken. 

enjoy


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2009)

Browntown777 said:


> The first one I was given a comb and told to make an interesting picture with it.
> this is what I came up with.
> I like the final shot a lot.
> 
> ...


 very cool Browntown!!!

I took this on my phone camera so the shots are crap, but seeing this at 8:30 in the morning, certainly wakes you up....


----------



## CrackerJax (Nov 29, 2009)

It took me awhile to figure out what the big hooks at the top of the buildings were all about first time I was in Adamtown. Once I saw some ppl moving to a new home, it all became clear & logical.


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> It took me awhile to figure out what the big hooks at the top of the buildings were all about first time I was in Adamtown. Once I saw some ppl moving to a new home, it all became clear & logical.


 I've done a few house moves with the old block and tackle. It's amazing how easier it makes things...especially if you have seen the stairs they put in some of the places -


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh, I've climbed those darn stairs.... many times 

Here's few .. enjoy!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2009)

nice cracker


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 1, 2009)

I missed a stellar sunset the other night. I did get to watch it with my wife and dogs however. Kind of sunset you don't turn your back to.


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 1, 2009)

and the times you arent likely to forget. there what i find makes this world worth living in (natural wonders and beautiful things).

what im mainly referring to is good memories. least yous were there and enjoyed it


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 1, 2009)

The earth possesses great beauty and sorrow. The choice of direction is urs ..


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 1, 2009)

im not a materialistic person really.. dont get me wrong i like cool new shit but preffer good memories more.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh me too.

In the end, that's all there truly is.


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2009)

And here's a great memory. My first trip to Cape Town. Can anyone guess how many pictures this shot was made from? My wife done it. There are a few odd things in there as well....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2009)

thats really cool my guess 24


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 1, 2009)

Hmmm, yes very nice and sweeping.

But my guess is 4 pics...


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 1, 2009)

my gues is 3.. my hp camra can do that also, iv got one ill post later. what are they called again?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## floridasucks (Dec 1, 2009)

those all real pics brevity?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

Those are all pictures taken by the Hubble Space Telescope. A VERY minuscule percentage of pictures taken by that telescope. WAY lower than like, .00001% of the pictures...


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 1, 2009)

those are awesome, im gonna look at them when im trippin.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 1, 2009)

Coolio. Just search Hubble Telescope Images or something like that in Google Images.


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats really cool my guess 24





CrackerJax said:


> Hmmm, yes very nice and sweeping.
> 
> But my guess is 4 pics...





dababydroman said:


> my gues is 3.. my hp camra can do that also, iv got one ill post later. what are they called again?


It was 3 pics, will try and find the originals.



Brevity said:


> Those are all pictures taken by the Hubble Space Telescope. A VERY minuscule percentage of pictures taken by that telescope. WAY lower than like, .00001% of the pictures...


Very cool shots Brevity!!!I like v much


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2009)

Couldn't find the originals but came across some more nice shots from Africa...

The Tallest Bungee jump in the World - Storms River - Tsitsikamma*.* This shot was taken from the pub (i never done it, my wife did!!!!)







Sunset at Storms River







A 1000 year old giant Outeniqu.


----------



## 123Michaelc (Dec 2, 2009)

Woah pretty great pics, bro. You gotta be rich with talent like that!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 3, 2009)

Here's one I snapped last night. All my orchids are blooming...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 3, 2009)

Mmmmm....can't start mine yet...not cold enough.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 3, 2009)

out my backyard, and this is my first pea, on my sweet pea plant...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 3, 2009)

tiki toker dood!














my cat playin hide and go seek.







this was at Nocturnal 09* (a rave) (i got pretty fucked up if the piks get blurry)







main stage


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, they're nice , but .... read the thread title.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 3, 2009)

What's your point?


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 3, 2009)

he means u didnt take those pics... they are awesome tho..


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 3, 2009)

Where does it say the photos that I post have to be by myself?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 3, 2009)

Tis thread is about pic's that we all take ourselves. it's fine to throw up something spectacular now and again, but we want to see what YOU are shooting. The other stuff can be found everywhere else.

Let's see ur camera eye...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 3, 2009)

Never possessed a camera so this is all you'll get.


----------



## budy budman (Dec 3, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Where does it say the photos that I post have to be by myself?


NIce pictures from everyone, 

going to dig up some wintery snow pics..........These were taken at Turtle Bay Resort, just another day at the Jobsite.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 3, 2009)

I love the ocean.


----------



## budy budman (Dec 3, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I love the ocean.


 [youtube]4XoXih6dkZE[/youtube] I copied this one..........lol


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm truly enthralled with space....


----------



## budy budman (Dec 3, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I'm truly enthralled with space....


Me too ................wonder who is going to have the first Space Grow, could it be you??

I will sneak one more in and hope no offense..Warning do not watch if suffering from the munchies LOL
[youtube]e-yldqNkGfo[/youtube]


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 3, 2009)

well i didnt hav the munchies, now i do tho!


----------



## cph (Dec 3, 2009)

Here's a pic of my mother plant...


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2009)

This is were my wife and I will be for Xmas. Cairngorms in the Highlands of Scotland. This was from a summer hike.











This is Amsterdam, but what we are hoping for at Xmas.










And a collage of the days shots in the snow:






And if you are feeling a bit cold a pic from the coast of South Africa - can you see the Dassies sunning themselves (I have attached a pic with arrows pointing to them) - they are a very close relative of the Elephant - believe it or not)


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 4, 2009)

Great pics!!

The first time my wife ever saw snow was in Amsterdam. A memory well worth remembering ...


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Great pics!!
> 
> The first time my wife ever saw snow was in Amsterdam. A memory well worth remembering ...


That's lucky CJ, I tell you snow is not happening like in these pics in Amsterdam too often. generally it comes down and disappears within 10 minutes. Funny, my first trip to the Dam in 89, it was -10c and snowed the whole time...what a New Year that was!!! Memories


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes, we found that out ourselves. The front desk at the Hotel the very first morning said how unusual snow was in Adam. My wife was simply amazed at the snow, and of course I was blown away at watching an adult encounter it the first time. 

It was NOT what she expected ..  "It's so cold"!!  Heh, wait till you're all wet...  Thank G*D for coffeeshops and hot soup! Mmmm. 

Going for Xmas? It's a great time to go. i've always enjoyed Europe in the winter.


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Yes, we found that out ourselves. The front desk at the Hotel the very first morning said how unusual snow was in Adam. My wife was simply amazed at the snow, and of course I was blown away at watching an adult encounter it the first time.
> 
> It was NOT what she expected ..  "It's so cold"!!  Heh, wait till you're all wet...  Thank G*D for coffeeshops and hot soup! Mmmm.
> 
> Going for Xmas? It's a great time to go. i've always enjoyed Europe in the winter.


my wifes antipodean, so yeah, she was freaked when we got snow for the first time....like you say, quite amusing to see. 

Xmas is a great time to visit the Dam (it's actually very quiet so you get great deals at hotels!!!)

I am going to Scotland for Xmas, back home to Amsterdam for New Year. DST


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 4, 2009)

DST said:


> my wifes antipodean, so yeah, she was freaked when we got snow for the first time....like you say, quite amusing to see.
> 
> Xmas is a great time to visit the Dam (it's actually very quiet so you get great deals at hotels!!!)
> 
> I am going to Scotland for Xmas, back home to Amsterdam for New Year. DST


Is the Rijks open all the way yet? I'm dying to go back there ... for the umpteenth time!

Adam in winter means, ur with mostly locals.... sweet.


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Is the Rijks open all the way yet? I'm dying to go back there ... for the umpteenth time!
> 
> Adam in winter means, ur with mostly locals.... sweet.


 Most of it has been done now, although they are still working on the building (I use to love cycling through the archway there (always someone playing a tune or two). They have now moved the Stedlijk museum which has an expo at Schiphol I believe....they are also rebuilding that http://www.stedelijkindestad.nl/


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 4, 2009)

DST said:


> Most of it has been done now, although they are still working on the building (I use to love cycling through the archway there (always someone playing a tune or two). They have now moved the Stedlijk museum which has an expo at Schiphol I believe....they are also rebuilding that http://www.stedelijkindestad.nl/



yah, they keep pushing the opening date back... one of my fav places to hang out and yeh, the musicians in the archway are always worth a pause.

Queens day weekend is perhaps my very favorite time to go, tho the 2/2/02 wedding of Wilhelm was spectacular!!


----------



## DST (Dec 4, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> yah, they keep pushing the opening date back... one of my fav places to hang out and yeh, the musicians in the archway are always worth a pause.
> 
> Queens day weekend is perhaps my very favorite time to go, tho the 2/2/02 wedding of Wilhelm was spectacular!!


 Yeh, Queens Day!!!


----------



## budy budman (Dec 4, 2009)

This has been alot of fun listening to you guys DST and CJ ....living the exciting adventures of going to Amsterdam in the fall or winter just seems wonderful. My wife and I want to go for a cannabis cup or just be there.......the smoke cafe...............real yule tide stuff. Tahoe winters pics soon, my old stomping grounds. But in the spirit of the Holidays I thought you both might relate to this......

Your friend budy "The Elf" budman

[youtube]NwMAwZFie6I[/youtube]

This is one of the ways we identify Winter here in Hawaii.............There is snow here though
[youtube]aktPxKhfQHw[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2009)

I want the second one for Xmas!


----------



## Ten bag (Dec 5, 2009)

A few from god knows when?
Taken with a 70 quid digital camera. Propper piece of arse like but meh! Its not as though theyre pro or anything but i like them cos they make me think back to when i took them.
The slug one.........
ha


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice, but that last one is just wrong Ten Bag^^^^^ especially just after breakfast -


----------



## oogp (Dec 6, 2009)

dude that is the best saying ever


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2009)

Pics from Telfes im Stubai - Tirol valley Austria...there was just too many pics to choose from, buts here's a taste.

Looking up the Valley towards Innsbruck.





Looking across the valley






Something a bit different






Underneath a roof






The bottom of the Tirol valley






Not very PC, but this reminded us of a Clan meeting - one of the trees even has eyes and a mouth







The view from our hotel room.






Hope you enjoy. Visit Austria, it's not just scary men keeping their families in cellars, it's got some great wines (good food) and lovely mountains of course for lots of things to do.....

Peace, DST


----------



## cph (Dec 6, 2009)

DST, the pics sound real nice!! To bad I can't see them.

I took this last night while transplanting some clones. I call it root art.


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2009)

cph said:


> DST, the pics sound real nice!! To bad I can't see them.
> 
> I took this last night while transplanting some clones. I call it root art.


Should be fixed now^^^

Really cool shot cph And more importantly - very nice looking root system You could trim hedges with those things


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 6, 2009)

nice shots everyone...


----------



## Ten bag (Dec 6, 2009)

oogp said:


> dude that is the best saying ever


explain

i propper like those snowy pics though DST. Kudos


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 6, 2009)

That is pretty cool cph...


----------



## cph (Dec 6, 2009)

Brevity said:


> That is pretty cool cph...


I thought so too! It was growing around the hydroton in my cloner.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 8, 2009)

Loving the pics guys!  here's a few more I just shot...


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2009)

Awesome pics CJ. What are you snapping with? We got a Canon EOS 1000D. It's not the top range Canon by far, but it takes cool pics I think. I am looking at buying an extra lens for it as well this Xmas. Any suggestions welcome?

Anyhoo, here are some of your favourite place that I snapped today on my way to the garden centre. As well as a few of museumplein, etc.

So here is the Old Girl. Looking pretty trussed up at the mo.





And down the side





And the New Rijksmuseum from the back - not looking too great with that shandy grey hut there.





And some arb shots.












I can see you....






Run, the clouds are coming to eat us






Preparing the ice rink at Museumplein.


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2009)

Actually, this is a nicer shot, at least it doesn't have a big red splodge of sun reflection in it.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't think anyone needs a fantastic camera body to take pics. Ur Canon 1000D can deliver the goods for sure.

My digital camera is the Sony Alpha 300. Like urs, nowhere near the top of the line but at the moment, Im not going to shell out 2 grand until my pics warrant the upgrade.

The real quality comes from the lens, not the body. A crappy lens put in front of a 10MP camera body will get smoked by a quality lens on a 6MP body.

So depending on what you mainly shoot, be it landscape, portrait, or telephoto, that will be ur decision on what is good, but don't scrimp. Buy the very best lens U can afford. It will pay you back many times and on many future bodies.

On my regular camera, I;'m still using 4 main lenses built in the 60's (Nikkormat) and that 105 is still one of the best portrait lenses ever made, even by todays standards. 
It's all in the glass.

Let me know what you like to shoot category wise, and I;'ll make a few suggestions ... 


MY RIJKS!! What have they done to my baby!! 

I will be there when it opens....


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I don't think anyone needs a fantastic camera body to take pics. Ur Canon 1000D can deliver the goods for sure.
> 
> My digital camera is the Sony Alpha 300. Like urs, nowhere near the top of the line but at the moment, Im not going to shell out 2 grand until my pics warrant the upgrade.
> 
> ...


We (the wife and I) are into a mixed bag really. I quite like landscapes, scenic snaps, whereas the good lady is more of an unusual snapper. She'll take unusual angled shots, close ups of shapes and objects (like a pillar, or fence -things as random as that.) I guess something that offers better detail for close ups, but also a good wide view for the bigger shots...no, I don't ask for much

Think I'll try and pick something up in the UK, good exchange rate with the euro.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 8, 2009)

If ur not going to go for telephoto, there are excellent deals on lenses at 35-100 mm WITH macro. Look for a 2:1 macro setting.


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> If ur not going to go for telephoto, there are excellent deals on lenses at 35-100 mm WITH macro. Look for a 2:1 macro setting.


 Cheers CJ. Much appreciated.


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 9, 2009)

crackerjacks i want to take better photos teach me. you seem to know a bit about this kinda stuff. do you know much about film?? i want macro and super macro pics. though im a poor fuck and ma camera aint to good (7mp fujifilm, always running flat fast) i currently use a 10x loop to get some bigger images of small things though it just aint cutting it anymore lol. 

pm me if ya can be fucked chatting bro. 

peace out
j88.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 9, 2009)

What's your specific personal camera?


----------



## jadeshecky (Dec 9, 2009)

the clouds and my pooch.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2009)

white boxers rock!


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 10, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> What's your specific personal camera?


i already said didnt i????

fujifilm 7 megapixel piece of shit lol, i didnt buy if i paid for one it would be a good one when i could afford it lol and i didnt steal it either it jfyi ( ummm dont ask dont tell lol). it takes great photos under the right conditions though.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 10, 2009)

Is this it?


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 10, 2009)

hell no thats way better than the one i got its a little silver thing ill try find it for ya hold up





a700
had it nearly 2 years now, only just started using it really... batteries go dead that fast lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 10, 2009)

just give me the model # there are bunches of 7 mp fuji's


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 10, 2009)

...............finepix A700 lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 10, 2009)

Heh, okay ... yes I see the difference... 

Uhhh, ur screwed 

Lol, I think ur asking an awful lot of that camera....

There are 30X loupes out there though!


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 10, 2009)

got one lol. itz just a bit short of the cameras lense lol. annoying as hell, but like i said it can take some nice shots though


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 10, 2009)

Keep an eye out for cameras this year. I think you could find a steal of a camera for 200. U'd be surprised at the difference.

Don't forget that film cameras are still available and used ones can still take superior pics to most digital.


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 11, 2009)

yeah but i wont be buying one anytime soon the camera i got can take pictures well enough and ive spent a lot of money as of late lol. 

i just wanted to know how t take better shots and shit with the one i got


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 11, 2009)

Practice ...


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2009)

Pictures from my cycle yesterday. (more in my journal)

World Cup, Red Light stylee






I snapped the first pic from the top of this building. The Nemo. Looks like a sunken ship.







And you know what these are....


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice DST.... keep them coming!! 

Hey I had a typo earlier. I said for macro, you want at least a 2:1 ratio, but I reversed it accidentally. 1:2 is the minimum, and 1:1 is the very best.

Just to clarify.....


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Nice DST.... keep them coming!!
> 
> Hey I had a typo earlier. I said for macro, you want at least a 2:1 ratio, but I reversed it accidentally. 1:2 is the minimum, and 1:1 is the very best.
> 
> Just to clarify.....


 We just had a quick scan at telephoto lenses and some macro lenses, but then my wife reminded me how much we are spending going on holiday over Xmas to Scotland, etc, etc... we shall see.

Cheers, CJ


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 12, 2009)

Canon and Nikon both make superb cameras and my film camera is an old Nikkormat which I swear by when it counts. 

The reason I went with Sony as my first DSLR is because of the subsequent lens' I intend to buy for it. Both Nikon and Canon put the image stabilizer in the lens which makes you pay more for each individual lens.
Sony has been wise enough (or kind enough) to put the stabilizer in the body of the camera, making regular lens' work great. There's more choice with N&C's, but you have to pay more each and every time, not to mention the redundancy factor.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 12, 2009)

Here's some pics of mine. I apoligize if any aren't up to snuff with your guys' pics. I live in the mountains... so lot's of wildlife.


This is our neighborhood bear... looking me in the face through the living room door:






Now... you might say... why is there a picture of a living room... WELL, I dare you to take a picture with six black cats sleeping:






Cool baseball shot. The local minor league team. Rancho Cucamonga - Quakes:






Lewis Hamiton:






Tulips:


















Strange Cloud Patterns over Mt. Baldy:












Mt. Baldy:






Wild looking clouds above San Bernardino, CA:






This picture has about 3 Million people in it... you might have to squint:






I hope you guys liked them.


----------



## ltz40055 (Dec 12, 2009)

cool pics jig


----------



## ginjawarrior (Dec 12, 2009)

i love this pic


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Canon and Nikon both make superb cameras and my film camera is an old Nikkormat which I swear by when it counts.
> 
> The reason I went with Sony as my first DSLR is because of the subsequent lens' I intend to buy for it. Both Nikon and Canon put the image stabilizer in the lens which makes you pay more for each individual lens.
> Sony has been wise enough (or kind enough) to put the stabilizer in the body of the camera, making regular lens' work great. There's more choice with N&C's, but you have to pay more each and every time, not to mention the redundancy factor.


I gotcha, wise move. The canon lenses are Vpricey!!



jigfresh said:


> Here's some pics of mine. I apoligize if any aren't up to snuff with your guys' pics. I live in the mountains... so lot's of wildlife.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you guys liked them.


Very cool cloud shots!!! and the bear is the biz. For a second, I was like, what sort of dog is that...?

We don't have too much wildlife here in the city, apart from Rats, Mice, and birds...but I love wildlife, it's just so pure!

We went to Hluhluwe Umfolozi up the Kwa Zulu Natal, it's a state run wildlife park so your huts are just in the middle of it all, no fences or anything (electricity off at 10pm). Wildlife of all sorts right up at your door. A guy was attacked by a leopard the month before we went, had his back to the dark!!! tut tut (the mother leopard scalped him - but he survived)

This is a shot of the monkeys that hung around our shack.






A stripey Nyala in front of the shack:






Will post more, pics on another system.

Peace. DST


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 13, 2009)

jumanji...... wanna play


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 13, 2009)

Hmmm. yes great pics all!! 

Hmmm...I've been to North Africa, but now u've got me thinking of another trip a bit further south ... 

Jester!!! I'm repping you for being a poster who has the best photo thread ... and owns no camera.  That's a neat trick...


----------



## DST (Dec 13, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Hmmm. yes great pics all!!
> 
> Hmmm...I've been to North Africa, but now u've got me thinking of another trip a bit further south ...
> 
> Jester!!! I'm repping you for being a poster who has the best photo thread ... and owns no camera.  That's a neat trick...


 I'm sold on South Africa, lost count of the times I have been (wife is from SA) so would always recommend it. And for me, 10-12 ZAR for a pint, that will do nicely thanks.


----------



## nickelz34 (Dec 14, 2009)

sawweeet lookin pics here i really love the bud macros


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 14, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Hmmm. yes great pics all!!
> 
> Hmmm...I've been to North Africa, but now u've got me thinking of another trip a bit further south ...
> 
> Jester!!! I'm repping you for being a poster who has the best photo thread ... and owns no camera.  That's a neat trick...


umm its my girls thread lol. 

and we do gots a camera its just a shit one. but like i said it takes some good shots ill post some one day lol or theres some on the start of thread but we got better ones. i only upload pics from different ip'd and that normally lol.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 14, 2009)

Hubble photos are popular so....


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 14, 2009)

looks like a pair of sunnies


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 14, 2009)

Kinda looks like a chillum


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice pic! 

Here's few I just snapped 30 minutes ago... Enjoy!!







Come along little wildflower, don't you know that it's 10pm? They're out to get you, they've got a curfew, and they take you to the Starkville city jail, they take you to the ... Starkville city jail. Johnny Cash.

==========================================================================================================================================








Best weed I grow is in the winter outdoors ... 


===================================================================================================================================================








Can you tell which spider smokes dope???


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2009)

LMAO^^^^^^^^^^^^ wtf was that spider doing....a noobie I guess.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 14, 2009)

There's a serious study on the effects of drugs on spiders ... watch this and be amazed.

[youtube]sHzdsFiBbFc[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2009)

Hahahaha, classic, CH.

The THC spider built a Hammock!!!!! Fekkin brilliant. Think I'll go and make a hammock too.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 14, 2009)

This one took an ounce and a half to complete ...


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2009)

Don't wanna bump into that spider, stoned or not.


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2009)

thanks for the giggle CJ, here's something that will make you laugh, cry, or go -ooooh. White people in Africa - Warning - don't fall asleep in the sun!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh, I've been there ... 

Not for a long time now tho .. I learned my lesson.

Beach = Sun, sand, sweat, & salt. What a combination!!


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 14, 2009)

being badly sunburnt sucks ass!, i was burnt in venezuela and it made me sick or somehtin felt like i had fever and was sweatn all night couldent sleep. has that ever happend to anybody


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2009)

dababydroman said:


> being badly sunburnt sucks ass!, i was burnt in venezuela and it made me sick or somehtin felt like i had fever and was sweatn all night couldent sleep. has that ever happend to anybody


Yup, sounds like Sun stroke, it's amazing how it totally does you in. I got it out in the Far East once, I was cabbaged for 24 hours. Just drank isotonic juice and eventually I came round....scary stuff though indeed.


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 14, 2009)

yea it was bad. alright good to kno theres a name for that and that im not the only one, cuz i never experianced that but i knew it had to be from the sun. wont do that again.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 14, 2009)

I had sun poisoning when I was a youngster. The very next day ( we were all in Florida visiting my Grandparents), my cousin Kim, who is a great gal, runs into my bedroom and JUMPS on me not knowing what happened. 

I cried like a baby!!! I'll admit that much ...


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2009)

dababydroman said:


> yea it was bad. alright good to kno theres a name for that and that im not the only one, cuz i never experianced that but i knew it had to be from the sun. wont do that again.


that's what i thought, but 15 years later, and I end up like that. Ah well...
Sun stroke is a bitch. basically your body is just burning up, your bubbling. Your body is using all your moisture and fluids to cool the skin and internal organs. Bam, just like our good friends MJ, you wilt and die...I am a lot more cautious now bru, I can tell ya.


CrackerJax said:


> I had sun poisoning when I was a youngster. The very next day ( we were all in Florida visiting my Grandparents), my cousin Kim, who is a great gal, runs into my bedroom and JUMPS on me not knowing what happened.
> 
> I cried like a baby!!! I'll admit that much ...


Family, you gotta love them!






And this was another mad looking road sign in Austria. Not how we would spell it in Dutch, but basically the same. (but then Dutch is lower German, according to the Germans, but then the Swiss talk Higher German...whatever)
She looks kinda holy, like she's in a choir...


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 14, 2009)

Give us back our bicycles!!!!


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Give us back our bicycles!!!!


Lol - You know it!


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2009)

or in the case of the Swiss, Give us back our Gold!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 14, 2009)

See? I do know the Dutch... 

Heh! Prediction: u'll get the bikes back before the gold...


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> See? I do know the Dutch...
> 
> Heh! Prediction: u'll get the bikes back before the gold...


 That's for sure. This accountant I use to deal with was telling me all about the very old tax and monetary laws that have been made between Switzerland and the Netherlands. Some dodgy stuff has gone on there!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 14, 2009)

The Swiss sit up there all winter thinking of money, and how to part ppl from it!!


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2009)

you know what they say, A Swiss banker never leaves home when it's raining without 3 umbrellas


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 14, 2009)

All made from GOLD too ...


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2009)

Getting withdrawals since I haven't posted for 2 days. Apologies to Jester's Missus for taking over her thread. But is all peace and love over here. Getting chilly, this ceramic pot didn't last the night - it had collected water and cracked last night.





the ice inside.






Here are some pics I snapped a couple of days ago outside, Artis the Zoo.





















Laters, DST


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 16, 2009)

I enjoy passing thru here from time to time, Pictures are worth a thousand word's


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 16, 2009)

DST said:


> Getting withdrawals since I haven't posted for 2 days. Apologies to Jester's Missus for taking over her thread. But is all peace and love over here. Getting chilly, this ceramic pot didn't last the night - it had collected water and cracked last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is by far, the coolest thing I have seen, ALL MY LIFE.


----------



## Platipy (Dec 17, 2009)

all my pic are taken with a simple point and shoot (wish i had a nice one, or some decent macro)... some Vermillion (i think?) mushrooms i came across


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 17, 2009)

Not enough "yellow" in that....


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Not enough "yellow" in that....


 That's cause I keeps me Nitrogen levels up!!

here's a cheeky monkey I missed. The pic is from my phone camera so bear with the quality (I only rescued the phone from the washing machine on Tuesday - oops - still, it's soft now and smells nice)

Monkeyman


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 17, 2009)

Did you just take these? I will have to make sure my wife does not see them. If she sees snow in Adam, I'm going to get an earful!!! We're tied down for the holidays ... grrr!

My wife loves snow. We both love Nederlands. Put the two together, and it usually means a scramble to the airport, making B&B reservations along the way. 

We went one time and three weeks later, we were back ...


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2009)

CJ, this is what it's like right now, it's been down at minus 5. I can take them down if it makes your life easier


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 17, 2009)

Just in time for global warming conference!!

Snow in Adam is rare.... in the middle of December? Isn't that a tad early?

No, don't take them down. I'll just be scarce tonight after she gets back from .... (drum roll!) .... SHOPPING!!!  

Tomorrow or Sunday, it will be tree time.


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2009)

It is a bit early to be honest....saying that, I have seen the coldest ever Amsterdam in December (city centre canals completely frozen) normally only the ones that have less traffic....but that was nearly 20 years ago though.

Reminds me of the Trainspotting sketch, GirlsQ: Wit you's tawkin aboot? BoysA: Fitbaw! BoysQ:An wit you's tawkin aboot? Girls A: SHOAPPIN


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 17, 2009)

So is the ice skating ring up yet at Museumsplein? We skated there ...


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2009)

I think I posted one of the pics on a previous page - along with the Rijks museums shots. There was a guy watering the ground. That was them preparing the ice-rink I haven't been back. Just got home, it is really coming down strong!! peace, dst


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 17, 2009)

Dammit!!!!!!

Snowball fight!!!!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 17, 2009)

Amsterdams the shit man! Fuckin awesome.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 17, 2009)

Ever been up in The Wadden isles? Here's a couple snaps on the Ferry going to Texel.


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2009)

I have not, but my wife told me it was cool. She went skydiving up there. We are planning a trip up to the islands next year...


----------



## DST (Dec 17, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Ever been up in The Wadden isles? Here's a couple snaps on the Ferry going to Texel.


This is a bloody cool shot!!! A male and a female together


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 17, 2009)

Caught it just right from across the cabin..... it's real neat up there. Big camping islands, and great bike riding (of course!!).

Here's a couple from Queens day 2004....

Ever seen this darn thing?! It's a beer keg on wheels and they pedal power it (of course!!)










Next, we have the obligatory BRITS who for some reason LOVE to dress as women!


----------



## Skateforlife6 (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome pics guys! too bad my camera don't work suddenly it just wont turn on or charge.


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2009)

The fiets cafe!!! Ja man, these things are funny. Just a shame if you are designated BOB (BOB is the name they use for the non-drinking friend who drives - the driver doesn't, or is not allowed to drink. Also, the pump for the beer only works if you are peddling!!)

I am Brit (Scot) who has never worn a pair of feak breasts in his life (but the stag parties can be real strange - I am the best man at one this weekend - we are going go-karting though, not dressing up as women). Although I do have a family kilt. And yes, nothing is worn under the kilt, just yer birthday suit!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 18, 2009)

I saw that rolling cafe twice and thought that would be a great money maker in the Florida Keys.... 

Ha! have a great time this weekend! No kilt with this weather eh Mr. Blue balls?


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I saw that rolling cafe twice and thought that would be a great money maker in the Florida Keys....
> 
> Ha! have a great time this weekend! No kilt with this weather eh Mr. Blue balls?


hehe,

funny though, I normally wear my kilt out at New Year. People are like, WTF, are you not freezing. Believe it or not, with 8 yards of heavy wool wrapped round you, it actually gets very Shweaty - 

I think that would be a good venture for somewhere like Florida (not that I have been there - but I can imagine). What about the alcohol laws there? Drinking outside? Would you need to wrap the cafe in a brown paper bag

I keep looking at those Dosy fekkin dudes on your queens day pic. WTF is that guy at the back like, he's just cracking me up....


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 18, 2009)

Yah, that's why I never pursued the idea..... once thinking about it later, Americans are too uptight for that sort of thing.

Besides, most Americans drive to a store a block away...... pedal for bier?  I might be asking too much from the Walmart crowd......


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2009)

haha, if it ain't got a V12 in it, I ain't getting in it...


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 18, 2009)

Exactly...... I live in an area where ppl have 5, or 10 acre homesites, and I see my neighbors ALL the time riding their ATV's from their next door neighbor houses. 

And they wonder why they're out of shape ...


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh lordy, the world we live in. Just plain wrong.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's a couple of paintings you might (will) recognize.


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice, my wife studied fine art at Uni, and like van Gogh did for Gauguin, she also painted some Sunflowers for the first time my Mum visited us together. My Mum even brought it up at our wedding in her speach (I have a crafty wife).

I use to live on a street called:




LAAN

Oh, and unlike you, naughty CJ with his camera, I never took this pic.


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2009)

Ok, I missed 4:20 here, off to smoke up now. But here's my new Roor I bought on Wednesday.


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 18, 2009)

is that a carbon filter next to the bowl? those things are great.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 18, 2009)

DST said:


> Nice, my wife studied fine art at Uni, and like van Gogh did for Gauguin, she also painted some Sunflowers for the first time my Mum visited us together. My Mum even brought it up at our wedding in her speach (I have a crafty wife).
> 
> I use to live on a street called:
> 
> ...


Bong looks awesome!!! Gotta love glass.... 

Yes, ur wife is a smart one. That's the way to navigate a Mother - in - law.

I took tons of pics at the Rijks and Van Gogh , but each time I asked permission up front and assured them I would not use a flash. 
My wife says it all the time, I have a way of "guiding" ppl. towards a favorable outcome. But in the end, they make the decision, that's the key.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 18, 2009)

I am feeling inspired today. I think i may grab my Fiances cam and snap some HOPEFULLY nice pics.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 18, 2009)

The fun is in the doing!!! I'm socked in with rain today, tho at sunset i may have something to shoot. Water and sunset are a good mix.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 18, 2009)

yes it is. it's a beautiful day over here. Sun is bright and the winds are down.


----------



## XxHazexX (Dec 18, 2009)

DWR said:


> I like that weird cloud !  and the lovely sand !
> 
> ahhhhhhhh i want to be living next to the ocean !


until a hurricane come or earth erosion


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> is that a carbon filter next to the bowl? those things are great.


 It's a slide for the bong.

Pi$$in maself, the UK and Northern Europe both get snow, minus temps etc. The UK practically closes down!! It's pathetic. They have even closed the channel tunnel.

Still got a good few inches of snow on my terras. Off to Wake and Bake, got a long day of drinking ahead.

Ok, gotcha CJ, it's always the best way, make people feel like they are in control, meanwhile getting your own way the whole time. 
"You under estimate my sneakiness". Only quote from an Adam Sadler film you will ever get from me.


----------



## Platipy (Dec 19, 2009)

couldnt find this in any books, can someone help me out with a name?


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2009)

Can't see pic, Platipy


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 19, 2009)

I name it .... unknown.


----------



## Platipy (Dec 19, 2009)

really i can see it on mine, could it be because it is a pic directly from my comp?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 19, 2009)

U'll need to hit the attachment icon in "Go advanced" 

It looks like this ...




(paper clip)

Then follow the instructions in the pop up box.

Don't make ur pics too big or they will be rejected. File size limits are listed in the bottom half of the pop up box.....


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 19, 2009)

Here's a few I just snapped. The windy conditions make for some great skies here.

Yes, I was bare foot and in shorts ...


----------



## cph (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice pics CJ!! But f*ck you and your bare feet!!


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2009)

Hahahaha, I am ooooooot ma fizog, it's 420 AM, and I have just spent the lst 5 minutes looking at those pics CJ...........RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRespect. and thank you for the nice come doawn.


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2009)

Dude, CJ what are these black clouds up too? Is that you finishing off a BBQ with your shorts on? Fwk, it's freeezin here.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 20, 2009)

Heh, thanks guys.... it's just the way the sunset was throwing shadows....those clouds were white as snow just a few minutes before....

Gotta love upper wind atmosphere for photography ...


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 23, 2009)

sap boiling out of a stick....






huge log with some crazy alien mold...


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 23, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
This is how i know you're having a good time


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 23, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> sap boiling out of a stick....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha... worm, this was from the other day, but i must admit i was smokin a bit of the d when i took those.. hahaha.


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 23, 2009)

I knew it. those pictures speak volume

Like * I'm high as fuck and this looks like a cool ass pic*


----------



## cph (Dec 23, 2009)

Those are some cool ass pics florida!!!! +1 for you!!


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 24, 2009)

thanks alot guys...


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 24, 2009)

+rep FS ... 

What kind of wood is that? I don't recognize the bark. Palmetto seed stalks?


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 24, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> +rep FS ...
> 
> What kind of wood is that? I don't recognize the bark. Palmetto seed stalks?


thanx.. im not sure what it is... from some tree with tiny red berries.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh okay. If it was a stately looking tree, it is a Dahoon Holly. If it was more weed bushy, then it is Bazilian Pepper, and you can smell it, it does have the aroma of pepper.

But I think it's the Holly. Has pointed leaves, the pepper is eliptic and round. 

Here's a new piece. I try to pick one up each year for the winter solstice. Three tree perc in the first chamber and a regular downtube in the second. It comes with a different bowl, but I got this one as an add on. 18mm joint. sectional bowl that breaks in the middle and has a glass divider with holes, so no need for a screen. 100% glass hit ...


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 24, 2009)

oooo.. that baby looks nicee. have you ever tried a bong with a carbon filter?


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 24, 2009)

No, but that's next!!! 

Got one?


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 24, 2009)

no i dont, but i tried my buddy's roor with one the other day and now any other bong sucks. im gettin one asap.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 24, 2009)

Hmm, I'll look around. there must be inserts available.


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 24, 2009)

yea im tryin to find one that will fit my bong


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 27, 2009)

Querkle, my pink toe tarantula...


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice shoes Querkle!^^^^^


----------



## DST (Dec 28, 2009)

Some pics from my Xmas break back in Scotland. Scotland makes photo taking easy, everywhere there is a postcard in front of you.
Loch Morlich looking frozen over.





A view from the Cairngorms





They also have strange signs as well





Taken out of context, this seems a bit weird.





The view from our chalet.





Fully loaded trees.










And not so loaded





The funicular





Brr





I'll be watching you folks, see ya later, Peace, DST


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 28, 2009)

so crackerjacks im thinking of saving for a new camera hehe 
thinking of the fujufilm s200HD or the s100fd 

could you please elaborate for me the differance beetween a s1500 and the s1500fd im kinda clueless. although this camera im using atm can take some nicve shots i think itsd time for an upgrade and the fujifilms seem kinda in my price range

thanks for any help bro. hope ya can give me some decent info this time lol. not just tell me im screwed hehe.

also what extras would you buy with it or are there any that are better for around the same price??

remembering i can find the s200HD for $260 $320 with some extras but no addon lenses or anything t

last question is can the fujofilms in questions get different lenses say so i can take some nice close ups of trich's .

peace out
j88

p.m me if you want as i really need to learn how to take awsome pics theres a really important method to my madness


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 28, 2009)

You can take awesome pics with a Brownie camera ... 

Okay, I have reviewed both cameras and their capabilities and think they are both worthy in the "bang for your buck" department.

The better of the two is the S200HD (HD meaning high definition video) at just over 200 bucks, it's a bit of a steal. 

What you need to know......

There are no front threads on the lens so you'll have to be careful when ur shooting since no protective filter can be added. 
It is a battery consumer and every reviewer warns of this. Don't use alkaline batteries, go with nimh type, they'll last longer. U'll need to buy 8 recharge AA's, so 4 can be in operation while the back up are in the charger you're going to purchase.

Almost all of the flaws in the camera are to be expected at this price point.

The main reason why I bought a DSLR was to get rid of the shutter lag which is inherent in all of the fixed lens cameras. So if you are trying to capture a "specific" moment, this camera will frustrate you. Action shots will be always after what you're intending to capture, you'll have to anticipate the action. DSLR's are just like film cameras now, no lag. But again, ALL the fixed lens cameras have this problem to some degree.

Fuji has a good rep, and that camera can shoot HD video, which is pretty sweet. It also shoots great macro and can get as close as .4 inches from the subject.


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 28, 2009)

puffpuffpass


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's a couple of stragglers I just ran across....


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 29, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> You can take awesome pics with a Brownie camera ...
> 
> Okay, I have reviewed both cameras and their capabilities and think they are both worthy in the "bang for your buck" department.
> 
> ...


brownie camera, i know your prolly pulling the piss but please explain

umm so you would say its a good buy then, does it have all the fatures of the s1500fd. and whats the differance beetween the s1500fd and the regular s1500, i cant find out for the life of me . (Face detection im guessing??)

what are some other nice dslr cameras i may be able to look into that can be found cheap??

also i know what you mean about the shutter lag the poxy camera we using atm always misses what i want to shoot. the frustrating thing is it will pause on the shot i want and then i get something different say a second or so later. it can be really devistating seeing an awsome pic i wanted on the screen only to be changed fr a different one or a crappy blured POS.

thanks for the help btw.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 29, 2009)

Follow this link Jester and read a pretty good review by an owner. It's all explained in there. the one thing that did concern me is the lack of ability to control aperture. This is a major drawback for me, but if you just like programmed shots, it's no big deal.

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t35691.html

On another note, please understand that none of these are DSLR's. They are prosumer point and shoots and cannot interchange lens'.

My personal recommendation goes to Panasonic cameras. They have a fast lens from Cark Zeiss (a top lens producer) and I have had earlier gen models which have performed flawlessly. In my opinion, they are worth the extra 50 bucks or so. 

Check out the Pan 
*DMC-FZ35K*


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 29, 2009)

you got a decent link to that camera pictured ill look into it. 

si with the fujifilm i couldnt get adons to take pics of say ant heads??


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 29, 2009)

Correct. there's no threads to attach filters or magnifiers.....

Just go to amazon and type in Panasonic DMC - FZ35K. read the reviews ... they are stellar as they should be. It's a great camera and Pan has really got their components synching up nicely. I have the DMC-FZ18 and it is still taking great pics and macro's


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 29, 2009)

cool ill check it out. your a champoin crackerjack ill see if i can rep ya you defo deserve it.

this is for you 

edit
have to rep later.

for soe reason i cant rep a few people i know im over the 5 or ten limit. 

the fucked thing is a few people i know have made an accomplishment that deserves some love and respect. THIS SUX... ill remember though


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 29, 2009)

These are some pictures from a trip i took on a boat during Tuna fish season. *They are not mines but I was present on this day and it was beautiful*


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 29, 2009)

Just post some good pics ..  That's rep enough for me.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice pics, but they didn't get big when i hit the attachment.  looks great tho, just tiny... 

Here's squirrel day. The big boy was right up on me (FOX squirrel) but I didn't have my camera. these grays were a bit later. The FOX is quite tame and walks within a few feet of me. I'll get a good snap soon.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 29, 2009)

And here's tonight's sunset down in sunny Floriduh.... bare foot still ... so far


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2009)

just had 6 inches of snow fall. 

Nice pics CJ,


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 29, 2009)

wow, ur getting quite a winter!!! Global warming!!!


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2009)

Just another baltic day...in paradise.

Quite liked the angles.












Looking forward to taking pics without snow in them....


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

Interesting perspectives!! Love it!! 

It has snowed in northern floriduh before, but never as far south as where I am. 

I do expect in a few years though, it could happen. Since Al Gore says it's warming, I'll bet my wallet it will get colder.

He a wrong way Joe if ever there was one ...


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 30, 2009)

shit if i ever see snow then we have a problem.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

heheh, it's coming!!!!


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2009)

I hope so, it's been around here long enough, we're bored now thanks! - lol.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

Heheh, yah, snow is kewl ... until you have to shovel it. Then the kewlness wears off faster then ben gay!!


----------



## Jester88 (Dec 30, 2009)

ive never sen snow, i really want to though


----------



## klmmicro (Dec 30, 2009)

Been there...done that. Never lived where they get a LOT of snow, just dustings. Even for that, still a major pain. Makes for some fun times if you have kids though. Bundle them up and hand them shovels. Everyone turns target after 10 minutes or so.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

I grew up in Northern New Jersey, so I've seen my share. If you have the gear, an overnight camp out in some deep snow covered woods is AWESOME and I highly recommend it.


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2009)

I spent nearly three hours on boxing day shoveling snow out of the car park...my mother was fretting about getting out after I had left for the weekend. Her low profiles were doing nothing but spinning in the snow. bless. She sounded like she was going to buy a new car, I told her to just change the bloody wheels in the winter, like the bloody Germans who made the car. That's how felt after the shoveling.....


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2009)

Just to get back onto a warmer subject, Here's one from ther archives of my mobile phone (sorry it's a bit fuzzy) - Cape Town and Table Mountain from the beach were all the shots of the mountain are taken, Milnterton/Table View/Bloubergstrand. They also have hundreds of kite surfers around there...quite cool.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

Sweet!!! and warm!!!! 

yah, growing up we always had two sets of tires. One was reg's and the other were studded. like something out of a Mad Max movie!


----------



## worm5376 (Dec 30, 2009)

kinda makes me wanna go fishing. it's too cold right now, so i will live out my thought thru your picture


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> the kewlness wears off faster then ben gay!!


LOL... I love it. Quite ironic being that the only time I could use ben gay is after shoveling snow.

Here's some warm ones from our trip to the Giant Sequoia's.

This was on the way up to the Sequoia National Park:






Another of the beautiful river. It was a ton of fun running around on all the boulders.






Two 'little' ones:






The biggest tree in the world (by volume). Check out the dude taking a picture... he's above the sign.






And looking up:


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

Great pics of one of nature's crowning achievements!!

Heck after one season of shoveling, I started putting on the Ben Gay BEFORE I started to shovel ! Saved time and I could still reach around to apply it without pain ... 

And it kept me warm besides ...


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2009)

Back to reality. Winter in the mountains of So Cal:







Cold Cat!:


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

Gotta little dog snowblower?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Gotta little dog snowblower?


no snowblowers. I could use one... but the 30 steps from deck to driveway would be very interesting covered in ice carrying a big machine around.

My back has definitely gotten a lot stronger since I moved up here.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

Yup, what doesn't kill you, makes you stronger. 

We had a massively large snow blower at our house growing up. It was a real beast but when that ice forms underneath, it's chopping time, and lots of it. We had a long arse driveway and without fail, within an hour of finishing it, a DOT snowplow would whiz by and completely block the entrance with slush ice and snow....bastards!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 30, 2009)

woooooo, i cna relate to the yanks on here, i've been to that treeeee  it's mind bogglingly massive! really makes you think (most of the thinking though is "wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow")


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd like to build a big arse tree house in one of those! All I need is a crane to get me up there!!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2009)

I think we have the same Snowplow drivers. Mine hideout up the hill and wait for the moment I finish digging the car out... then they swoop in. Can't even pull the car out in time. Bastards.



CrackerJax said:


> I'd like to build a big arse tree house in one of those! All I need is a crane to get me up there!!


Or you could just camp out in one:






Don't worry... our faces have healed from the mysterious 'swirling disease':


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 30, 2009)

Sweet!

For some reason I have an urge to listen to the Grateful Dead's "Steal Your face" CD....


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> Back to reality. Winter in the mountains of So Cal:
> 
> 
> 
> Cold Cat!:


Now that makes me feel at home....


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 31, 2009)

Good Morning! Yes, I was bare foot taking this pic ... sorry


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 31, 2009)

cats live indoors...! on the bed on the pillow on all of the pillow!


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Dec 31, 2009)

jigfresh said:


> LOL... I
> The biggest tree in the world (by volume). Check out the dude taking a picture... he's above the sign.
> And looking up:


 
So is that a Sequoia tree jig? im sure thats the biggest current species?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 31, 2009)

yeah, tis a great sequoia


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2009)

beginnerbloomer said:


> Cats are a major ecological pest in Australia,the only difference in a wild cat & a cute house kitty is 2 weeks without a feed-NO EXCEPTIONS!
> 
> They have been implicated in a number of bird,mammal & marsupial species extinctions & also transmitters of disease to native wildlife.
> 
> Either kill em all or keep them contained after dark u irresponsible pet owners.


I don't know who you are talking to I keep all 9 of my cats inside all the time. I only have a 575 sq. ft. house so I don't exactly have room to bring every living thing inside.

I also take care of the outdoor cats that aren't fit to be brought indoors. I get them immunized and fixed and put down if they have diseases...

People sure do love to start spouting their ideals for any reason. Hey look a cat house in the snow... let me get on my high horse. People just start running with something when they don't even know the story. So go preach somewhere else... we are trying to post pretty pictures.

And I don't live is Australia... so why not make it YOUR cuase to kill all the cats you see.

Way to turn a nice thread into bashing people.

And yes it's a sequoia. That's why I mentioned going to Sequoia National Park in the post when I posted that picture.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 31, 2009)

lol. i have to agree that most placess i know, are not quite to that extreme, they go outside, if you've trained them in any way, they come back in 

to me when i hear wild-cat i hear pather, now that i want!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2009)

I was going to post pics of my kitties sleeping on pillows... and others of the outdoor cats this morning. But I don't want to upset beginnerbloomer anymore. Or rather, I don't feel like being called anymore names.

Where are you pictures anyways dude? Are you going to contribute to the thread?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 31, 2009)

You win. Hope you continue to make this thread enjoyable for everyone. I'll leave my earth killing beasts out of it.

What on earth does you knowing more about botony and photography have to do with anything... are you trying to prove that you belong on RIU more than me... or that only you should post pics on this thread? I think we all understand how much you know about everything... it's aparent in your tone.

Unsubscribed.


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 31, 2009)

If you REALLY want to preserve nature ... keep the HUMANS inside.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 31, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> If you REALLY want to preserve nature ... keep the HUMANS inside.


+rep...


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 31, 2009)

inside? it's all the need for homes and gardens and estates and that lot that's causing most of the destruction. i think i'd happily downgrade to teepees and lots of dope than traffic jams and crap tv  roam freeee!


----------



## smokinguns (Dec 31, 2009)

Your dog is cool.


----------



## Platipy (Dec 31, 2009)

like the pics of the squirrels, my mom rehabs squirrels at home for a wildlife center and i enjoy when they come around. quite entertaining to watch them chasing each other through the trees, especially when one falls.


----------



## CrackerJax (Dec 31, 2009)

I've got a very friendly pair of Fox squirrels as well. i'll try and snap them soon. If they see me, they always come over, it's just whether or not I have my camera handy.

Here's Floriduh's state flower, Tickseed. It's still flowering ...  Go girl go!


----------



## skiskate (Dec 31, 2009)

All these snow pics are making me jealous, weather has been outta wack up here. Its january now and the grass is green and its raining? 

Theres usually snow at the end of november....


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 1, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> I don't know who you are talking to I keep all 9 of my cats inside all the time. I only have a 575 sq. ft. house so I don't exactly have room to bring every living thing inside.
> 
> I also take care of the outdoor cats that aren't fit to be brought indoors. I get them immunized and fixed and put down if they have diseases...
> 
> ...


 fuck yeah...........u tell em Jig


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jan 1, 2010)

jigfresh said:


> Back to reality. Winter in the mountains of So Cal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dude thats a badass pic'sI like The snow


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2010)

....is that you don't want to spend your time stuck behind a camera. But luckily enough the Fireworks last around an hour in the Dam. Here's a few I did take.






Happy New Year Folks.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 1, 2010)

happy new year


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 1, 2010)

OMG, the year changes??? The weather changes! The years change!!

WTF??!!


----------



## klmmicro (Jan 1, 2010)

A couple of desert pics.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 5, 2010)

Here's a pic I just snapped. Enjoy!!


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 5, 2010)

wow beautiful...


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome CJ, need to get this thread back alive. Been trying to find out what the pic is, Magnolia?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 5, 2010)

It's a Coral Bean plant. Like most things in nature which does not try to camoflage itself, the seed is deadly to humans. Birds don't seem to be affected though.


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok, I saw a few pics of different Bean plants on my search but obviously missed that one...Hey, just noticed your Avatar - hehe. Is that in Germany? I use to deal with a Swiss German girl called Fuckerreider!! Not sure what F_cker in German is, but Fokker in dutch is Breader, which must have some sort of connection with the modern day F word!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 6, 2010)

It seems to be the name of the bus line ...  I don't know the translation, but I do know my German teacher never taught me that translation ... 

Here's one more I just snapped.... a bit of winter in Floriduh...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2010)

thats insane we never see shit like that ov er the pond yet our weather is near always worse than yours hahaha


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 6, 2010)

Well, I cheated a bit there ...  We dipped into the 20's last night with freezing temps already by 11:00. That's a hard freeze, and I stayed up to run irrigation in order to save the vegetation. If you ice the plant it keeps it at 32, and protects it from wind chill.

I'm a bit sleepy ...


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2010)

wow, didn't know that, here was me thinking how the feck is that thing gonna survive that. my bad 

just popped out for a bifta in the snow and figured i'd take my camera, typically the battery was dead though.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 6, 2010)

right??!! I went out this morning with 10% battery, wondering if I was going to get the pic I wanted before it died...just made it!

Yah, the ice acts like a blanket!


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> It seems to be the name of the bus line ...  I don't know the translation, but I do know my German teacher never taught me that translation ...
> 
> Here's one more I just snapped.... a bit of winter in Floriduh...


Very nICEY mr CJ.

This girl started flowering a couple of weeks back, I think she''s a bit confused as to what time of year it is....I am sure she's not a winter flowerer...Anyone know what she is, looks like a succulent of some sort...












And this is my favourite house plant (well kinda my favourite if ya know what I mean) I've had her now since the end of 2002.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Well, I cheated a bit there ...  We dipped into the 20's last night with freezing temps already by 11:00. That's a hard freeze, and I stayed up to run irrigation in order to save the vegetation. If you ice the plant it keeps it at 32, and protects it from wind chill.
> 
> I'm a bit sleepy ...


your pulling our leg again arent ya


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 6, 2010)

In what way do you mean? There are three successful methods to freeze protection ... up to a point.

1.) Cover the plant with a cotton type light sheet, light in color. 
2.) Irrigate the plant with water and seal it up against colder temps.
3.) Have a helicopter fly over your plant and disperse the coldest air and replace it with exhaust heated downdraft.

1 is great for a few plants of small to medium size. 
2 is for when you have far too many plants to save and they aren't exactly small (think orange groves).
3 is for the big boys who are doing some serious growing and they were all at work these last two nights and will be again tonite. 

All of these methods help ... up to a point. After 5-6 hours of below freezing, it gets dicey.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2010)

i hear amelia earhearts great great grand niece is one of those chopper pilots.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh, okay, now I gotcha..... I have over 16000 posts. 

I thought that laid there way too long ... I expected a big BS post, but none came ...  I like to have my fun off the political threads.


----------



## stonedcold89 (Jan 7, 2010)

awesome pics on this thread! is everyone free to post? heres a few i took 

grasshopper, first doses of lsd, silhouette, and GU bitches!!!!


----------



## stonedcold89 (Jan 7, 2010)

some more


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 7, 2010)

real nice pics stoned...


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice pics StoneCold, that Grasshopper looks like he's saying: WTF you lookin at, bru?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Oh, okay, now I gotcha..... I have over 16000 posts.
> 
> I thought that laid there way too long ... I expected a big BS post, but none came ...  I like to have my fun off the political threads.


you have to get up earlier in the day cj  

i see the new threads titles and think that looks interesting i have an opinion on that then i see its in the politics sections and dont bother. i come to riu for info and fun not to argue over things i cant control lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

he about to get DOOOWN!


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you have to get up earlier in the day cj
> 
> i see the new threads titles and think that looks interesting i have an opinion on that then i see its in the politics sections and dont bother. i come to riu for info and fun not to argue over things i cant control lol



Pointing out the truth of things is never a waste of time. The USA is on a unknown dark path right now on with a very inexperienced politician at the helm, and a very corrupt Congress pushing him. The media has for the most part abdicated any objectivity, so it's nice to know that on a stoner forum, the average Joe can come on and hear about the REAL costs and REAL solutions.

========================================================


I loved those pics, but I gotta go with the H2O! H2O FTW!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

man the uk's the same the rest of the worlds worse, i vote, i make my mark for what i want but outside of that what pressure can i levy!? sweet fa 

enough high jacking

heres some hash i made yesterday


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 7, 2010)

Gotta luv the hash!! First time was 8th grade for me 

Changed me forever.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

i hit it yesterday and it changed me for a good 2 hours my head was messed up. i dunno if its the mixture of strains in the kief or what but it put me straight into uncomfortable stoned haha


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 7, 2010)

It can do that! 

Two months ago my Mom had been bugging me to make some brownies, don't ask me why. She has puffed on a joint a few times, but is cautious ... no worries I always say.

So she started asking me for a jar of nug's, and I don't even put the two together (brownies & weed). I give my wife a jar to give her one day and two days later, she shows up with a nice dinner and some BROWNIES. Finally I realized she wanted for some reason to make pot brownies. It was a half batch of brownies and I wondered how much she used? She just said, "some from the jar".

That night, my wife takes my Mom back home and about an hour later I get a phone call that Mom is laid out on the tile floor panicking, and she thinks she's paralyzed! 

I had to talk her down on the phone...  She kept asking me if I was sick, and I said, "no, but I'm a bit more experienced at this". 

She swore there was something wrong with the weed....

Uhhh, no, it was REAL GOOD.....

She just had too much of a good thing 

I'll never get another brownie from her tho....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

aw man i have almost the same sstory with my girl haha i made a batch for her bad back n next thing she'd had 2 n half n got the FEAR it was text book one second she was fine laughing n joking then 10 seconds later thoguht she was dying never going to be the same again, then laughing cos she knew she was being stupid.

said her back was all tingly and spasming. made me friend leave the house she was so embarrassed. we being old hands just laughed it off

my pal said of hey ill go in and re assure her, he asked is she decent ( she was clothed laying on the bed when i left) i saidd yeah shes just on the bed. he went in to find her totally nekid getting ready for bed. she screamed and he went very pink. 

we laugh now but at the time it wasnt funny for her, thinking we were talking to ambulance drivers coming to pick her up. 

not what i needed after 3 or so brownies i tell thee haha


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 7, 2010)

My wife was like, "what do I do?" I just told her to grab a camcorder.... I'm terrible!

The whole time we're talking on the phone, I can hear my Mom yelling "I can't feel my feet!" 

That's funny about the ambulance, because i told Mom that's what we needed to do if she was really paralyzed. She's like, "no! I'll get you in trouble!". MOMS ... willing to be paralyzed for their sons!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

hahahaha camcorder haha i think it will be forever etched on your mom and my girlfriends brains for time 

rest safe in knowledge WE GROW DANK


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice stories guys. 

On my birthday last year my friends came over from Scotland and brought a whole batch of skunk cookies with them - see pic below - they are the tastiest (the guy has been making them since before jesus.)
We had a bbq (braai) and before we tucked into the meat, everyone had a cookie (my wife being a non smoker had a 1/4 of a cookie. Some others had half..and so on. 

Half the party went on a whitey!!! I have never pissed myself soo much in my life. Except when my wife started. We had a white dove fly right into our living room, I just heard a scream, ran in from the terrace and theres my wife trying to corner this dove, while on a bummer.....Funnily enough, the white doves partner had flown to a building across from ours and was waiting patiently for its partner. We eventually trapped the dove in a towel , (after it shat all over the place) and let it escape. It flew right back to it's partner. My wife, she spent the rest of the party in the toilet and on the bed, wondering what was happening to her, and asking me if it would ever stop....my mate who also doesn't smoke anymore, he was lying on the floor wondering why he was in such a state, and how irresponsible it was to be like this when he had a daughter waiting at home for him....ah well, non smokers live and learn I guess.

I've still got a couple of the tasty treats left...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

haahaha dude its funny i bet every toker has a story like this maybe we should start a thread instaead of jacking off meh who cares

cannabutter is such an unmeasurable commodity! ive been thinking bout making some shortbread lately


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2010)

The whitey Thread!!!! Now that would be funny.

Yeh, it's a tricky one to measure for sure. The coffeeshops over here are only allowed a certain gram per amount of butter/per cake/muffin, whatever....Most RIU'ers would probably eat one and think....okay, pass me the fattest joint you got I need to get stoned!!!

I think the secret is to use Ghee, or clarified butter. My mate uses the cheapest butter he can find, then makes ghee from that, gets rid of all the impurities, and then he goes from there. I keep asking him to send me the recipe, but I guess he's too busy munching his biccies all the time...


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 7, 2010)

Yah, I'm thinking that non stoners really should never EAT weed. It's too late once ingested. At least if they are smoking it, they can tell at some point to stop. 

Funny stories all!


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i hit it yesterday and it changed me for a good 2 hours my head was messed up. i dunno if its the mixture of strains in the kief or what but it put me straight into uncomfortable stoned haha


man i got the paranoid stoned yesterday too, havent quite been able to relax yet. i bet ive had a shittyer new year than a lot of people here  to the others i take great pleasure knowing you are in the same boat j.j



CrackerJax said:


> My wife was like, "what do I do?" I just told her to grab a camcorder.... I'm terrible!
> 
> The whole time we're talking on the phone, I can hear my Mom yelling "I can't feel my feet!"
> 
> That's funny about the ambulance, because i told Mom that's what we needed to do if she was really paralyzed. She's like, "no! I'll get you in trouble!". MOMS ... willing to be paralyzed for their sons!


aint that the truth... well in most cases... i know i was at work once and my mum took the rap for my plant, you have no idea how devo i was, i tried to go to the co shop and admit but they then told me that if i make that confession well both get done for misleading justice and a few other things so i had to leave it.

on the flip side my mother knows id do almost anything for her take the rap for anything (though shes an old 100% pensioner who does fuck all= car crash).. though ive been in that many fights and confrontations saving her lmfao. im recalling the time 4 dings and about 7 kiwis were on the agenda lol (seperate confrontations, same night, same place).. i was ready to knowck thm all out but what they didnt know is if i they had of started with me over half the pub would have mobbed them, they were lucky..
]


DST said:


> The whitey Thread!!!! Now that would be funny.
> 
> Yeh, it's a tricky one to measure for sure. The coffeeshops over here are only allowed a certain gram per amount of butter/per cake/muffin, whatever....Most RIU'ers would probably eat one and think....okay, pass me the fattest joint you got I need to get stoned!!!
> 
> I think the secret is to use Ghee, or clarified butter. My mate uses the cheapest butter he can find, then makes ghee from that, gets rid of all the impurities, and then he goes from there. I keep asking him to send me the recipe, but I guess he's too busy munching his biccies all the time...


to seperate the crap yourself you just have to melt the butter and let it seperate, skim the shit off, and get the good butter from the crap, once started it should be easy to see what to do


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 7, 2010)

dings and kiwis ... okay ... u've lost me...


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 7, 2010)

hehe dont get me wrong im not racist im 1/4 greek ff's and i believe its all in how you say it, 

there colloquial terms for italian and maori as wog would be for greek


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

lol never heard ding for italians they usually get wop and kiwi is new zealand but i wouldnt call any moari hahah them boys know how to have a row


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 7, 2010)

good thing i do too


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 7, 2010)

wog is a new one for me now as well. I have seen it used before, I just never put the two together.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 7, 2010)

have you not seen wog boy???


dont worry ya didnt miss too much lol.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 7, 2010)

Wog boy, sounds objective enough ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

lol wog is as bad as nigger its an old slur from like the 50's usually referring to orientals but later became used to refer to west indians in the 70's when they were flown in to do the jobs the lazy brits thought were beneath them.


----------



## DST (Jan 7, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> to seperate the crap yourself you just have to melt the butter and let it seperate, skim the shit off, and get the good butter from the crap, once started it should be easy to see what to do


cheers Jester. He did kinda told me something along those lines when he was over, but I wanted the process for his cookies. You can taste the weed a bit, but they are really quite delicious. Hope you year gets better china,

Peace bru's, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

i live on the edge of a large asian community there are foriegn food shops on most corners and they sell ghee in huge tubs for a few quid the fat content must be near 100% ive not used it tho so far ive managed to near kill most that have eaten the brownies or cookies.


----------



## cph (Jan 7, 2010)

Got just the right angle


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice shot, Coooo-el cats eyes, CPH. Quite freaky.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 8, 2010)

Here's some devil dogs... just the other night they attacked!


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 8, 2010)

fuck it im a wog so i can call myself whatever i want thank you lol. 

anyhoo like i said im of the opinion its in the context a words used that makes the difference.. my missus is a pom ff's lol. 

i slept with a black chick one nite.. i had drank lots though was not drunk i had taken a lot of meth had a few E's blue dolfins and a mitzie (green) and 26 magic mushrooms ( tyhought id be right i ate 120 the time before that). to be honest i was fine till i think someone gave me a shitload of smack later that night. good thing that i am like iron huh 

[youtube]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lUGUx1oYmgY&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lUGUx1oYmgY&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/youtube]

though id like to note my mum dont do anything wrong lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> fuck it im a wog so i can call myself whatever i want thank you lol.
> 
> anyhoo like i said im of the opinion its in the context a words used that makes the difference.. my missus is a pom ff's lol.
> 
> ...


?????? ur still alive???


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 9, 2010)

outdoor chemdawg






fruity






mango haze


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 9, 2010)

man that looks good shizzle!


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 10, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ?????? ur still alive???


yup and will vbe for a many years come lol. well im hoping lol. 

i dont abuse my medication but yeah i used to take lotsa good shit ie: pure crystal, ive needed pain killers for a while without valium i dont even talk to many people. 

its understandable though i live in a place thats full of dogs its fucked 

i just see some points behind it lmfao. ive always had a tolerance lol.






niiiice


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 10, 2010)

Great stuff and in focus too!!  

Here's a few pics I snapped this morning Enjoy!!


----------



## cph (Jan 10, 2010)

17 days of 12/12...


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 10, 2010)

nice pics guys... and don thats a nice lookin baking pan you have there


----------



## klmmicro (Jan 10, 2010)

All the winter cold picks are making me glad I live in a warmer climate. Probably moving to Washington state soon though...little bit of cold and frost for a few months there.

Great "ice" pics CJ.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 10, 2010)

and here was me thinking i was bad for not liking christmas. how can you possibly be against snow and cold  snow makes for the most funn driving you can find  and it causes snow days, and sledging and slippery fun madness


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 10, 2010)

and frostbite yay!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 10, 2010)

klmmicro said:


> All the winter cold picks are making me glad I live in a warmer climate. Probably moving to Washington state soon though...little bit of cold and frost for a few months there.
> 
> Great "ice" pics CJ.


I'm in floriduh myself ...

Here guys, I've got one more....


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 10, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> and frostbite yay!


haha, while i've had a bit of experience with that, i can't be held responsible for you not wearing the correct clothing 

those pictures are wicked Cracker. it would take you to tell me that that wasn't just drops of water on a branch. looks awesome.

and Don, you got some propper icicles going there, you can officially relax in the knowledge you experience cold like the rest of the world. meanwhile the other 99.99% of the country deems that schools must be shut and whatnot  pussies!


----------



## bobtokes (Jan 10, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Great stuff and in focus too!!
> 
> Here's a few pics I snapped this morning Enjoy!!


bet ya wish they were tric's


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 10, 2010)

Of course, but I've got plenty of those elsewhere ...


----------



## bobtokes (Jan 10, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Of course, but I've got plenty of those elsewhere ...


lol i've got a richo r8 compact digital, i hav'nt managed to take a decent picture with it yet lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a pretty high end compact point and shoot. Now that camera doesn't have an auto feature, so you will need to practice. 

The great thing about digital is basically unlimited shooting. Every 35mm costs money to shoot, and then there's the time lag of when you took them and when you see what you snapped.

Just get a stable subject with a definite pattern and good light. Then just play with it.
On most of the pics I've posted, I usually have 6 throw aways. With landscape pics, I don't leave until I get the shot I want.


----------



## bobtokes (Jan 10, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> That's a pretty high end compact point and shoot. Now that camera doesn't have an auto feature, so you will need to practice.
> 
> The great thing about digital is basically unlimited shooting. Every 35mm costs money to shoot, and then there's the time lag of when you took them and when you see what you snapped.
> 
> ...


you certainly know your camera's
i'am glad i'am not the only one that has to rattle a few off before i get a reasonable picture lol.
i'am gonna have a play with it tommorow, any tips for setting for snow pics.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 10, 2010)

Follow this link ... there's some good generic info there ... 

http://www.creativepro.com/article/digital-camera-how-to-shooting-snowy-scenes


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 11, 2010)

Okay, one more.... and by thunder, this better be the last ice shot for awhile.... Grrr...


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2010)

ok, now since this isn't an ice shot per se, and it's a video, I think it can still be posted, lol. And this is especially for CJ.

Linke to BBC website: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8451006.stm - I would not be doing what these guys are doing, I can tell ya, I have been pissed and fallen into one of these canals before, it was summer, and it wasn't warm!!!!


----------



## cph (Jan 11, 2010)

Hope things warm up soon for ya CJ, I WANT my oranges!!!

Nice DST!! This is what happens around here every year when the lake freezes up. This story isn't from my exact area, but I live along the same lake. http://www.buffalonews.com/cityregion/story/918598.html


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 11, 2010)

Yah, we just missed that by a year on our first trip over. It's all brand new to my wife, who has only seen snow once (in Adam!). I grew up with it, and love it.

Back when i was a kid, our town had a huge fresh water man made sand pond with big concrete platforms interspersed. It was pretty big.... and each winter it would ice completely over nice and thick. Then every Thursday afternoon, the Fire Department would show up and hose it all down with new water, so each Friday night, that pond was like glass. I had a lot of fun growing up in the winter. I'm surprised I still have every digit!

CPH ... don't hold ur breath....man last night was a hard freeze. It was 32 by ten oclock and didn't get above till 9 this morning. Another round tonite of the same(low of around 25), and then we get a break for at least a week. It all adds up though, each freeze weakens the veg/fruit for the next cold wave.


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2010)

Cool story about Buffalo (literally) I have swam in the Forth Estuary in Scotland in the summer and it was freezing then, so its interesting how in winter the people in the article said it was quite pleasant (due to the extrnal chill factor). All relative I suppose. 

Just thinking, I am going to have to go into my photo archives to get any more shots as all I can take at the moment is Snow, everythings covered in it!!! Will be back soon with something warm.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2010)

peeps check out this guy clark little's pics 

http://www.clarklittlephotography.com/gallery/index/category/gallery|BestSellers/start/0/BestSellers.html


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 11, 2010)

wow ...nice stuff there


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2010)

i was blown away by some of the shots he must have taken some beating in the surf for some of them


----------



## bobtokes (Jan 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i was blown away by some of the shots he must have taken some beating in the surf for some of them[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> fantastic pics


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2010)

Very nice link Don, some fast shutter speeds going on there.


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 11, 2010)

Ahhh yes, i've seen his work before, it is awesome. Tube photography...

DST, nice....looks like an explosion ... must've sounded like it eh?


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2010)

The place is called Storms River, part of Tsitsikama national park, you could stand all day snapping pics of the wave explosions. There is the Otter Trail which is a 3 day hike, we done the first part of it which leads you along the coast towards a small but picturesque waterfall. Here's a couple more of the shots, we have a tonne more but would require to much human photoshop-ing We went back to the walk in later years, and they have put walkways in, and ropes to get past difficult parts. Omg, South Africa is so going to get spoiled over the coming years. And the World Cup is just going to add fuel to that. It truly is a beautiful country. 

And yes it was very loud, our challot was right next to it all.....






more explosions in front of our chalet





and on route to the waterfall.





and the waterfall. 







The bloody seagulls stole my wifes lunch roll - swooped right down and took it out her hand!!! Not shy at all, she kacked herself, I'll tell you. dirty massive seagull proceeded to land not 10 feet from us and devour the rest of the roll. The think that made me laugh even more, it left the lettuce!!!!hahahaha. If only we'd got a photo of that. Seagulls


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 11, 2010)

.........niceeee!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful..... very nice. The first time I stayed in my brother in laws beach condo in Puerto Rico, I hated it. 

The dang surf on his beach was so loud.... I'm from the country, it was like having a freeway next door...24/7.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2010)

nice waterfall, good to see some pics with sun in them too haha

seagulls have no morals haahahahaa


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Beautiful..... very nice. The first time I stayed in my brother in laws beach condo in Puerto Rico, I hated it.
> 
> The dang surf on his beach was so loud.... I'm from the country, it was like having a freeway next door...24/7.


Too right CJ, I live in a city but we have a car free zone so it's dead quiet. The thing is, I was up at dawn, and at the end of the night after hiking or wahtever activity, you as so nackered, you could sleep next to a freeway 

This is a place where we camped, so even louder!!! Just round the corner from here is Super Tubes, world famous surf break (Jeffreys Bay)
Small pics form old camera - reduced in resolution for email purposes.













Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice waterfall, good to see some pics with sun in them too haha
> 
> seagulls have no morals haahahahaa


Them and pdgeons, rats of the bloody sky, lol.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 12, 2010)

I've got some pretty good snaps from the last sailing vaca I took, but I'll be darned if I can find the CD..... 

One of these days. I may take another trip this summer. We're working to see if we can gather the right set of ppl together at the same time. It should be a blast.... and yes DST, that sort of day, beach hiking, sailing, will knock you down for the night. I don't sail on a regular basis because it becomes quite involved, so usually that first day.... I'm asleep at dark  dam!


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2010)

Age will do that to ya CJ, lol....I blame it on my grey hair being heavier!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, my first sailing trip was when I was 34, and it still wiped me out! Sailing is HARD WORK!! 

Now by the second night, we're all ready to party! No weed though.... Lobster and booze, lobster and booze ... and a few cigars.


----------



## doc111 (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## doc111 (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 12, 2010)

Okay Doc, WTH is going on in that first pic? 

Love the sunset...


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2010)

Both awesome shots Doc111, love em.


----------



## doc111 (Jan 12, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Okay Doc, WTH is going on in that first pic?
> 
> Love the sunset...


Thank you. It was a pyrothechnics display at an airshow. I was using Continuous shooting mode and got lucky and captured a few good shots of it as the explosions peaked.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 12, 2010)

Yah, I noticed everything went off at the same time... made me wonder....


----------



## doc111 (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## doc111 (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 12, 2010)

Smile at the birdie!!! Oh snap...


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 12, 2010)

ogkush that made it all the way from cali...






dog in the fetal position...


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 12, 2010)

Man, that's a heck of a risk...


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 12, 2010)

hah i didnt bring it but thats why this person is selling 8ths for 70.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 12, 2010)

He took the risk, he should reap the gain.... that's capitalism right there.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2010)

doc111 said:


>



whats with the dent in the nose!?!


----------



## bobtokes (Jan 13, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> whats with the dent in the nose!?!



pidgeon ?...


----------



## doc111 (Jan 13, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> whats with the dent in the nose!?!


I'm not sure. I noticed that as well. I'm guession it's a bird strike but it could be from a telephone pole for all I know.


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2010)

Obviously a women pilot^^^^^^^^^, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2010)

BIRDSTRIKE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doc111 (Jan 13, 2010)

DST said:


> Obviously a women pilot^^^^^^^^^, lol.


Ha! That poor bird never stood a chance.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2010)

fecking love the A10  just looks angry and gonna getcha!












couple from kinda down under  i love the greens in the first pic


----------



## doc111 (Jan 13, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> fecking love the A10  just looks angry and gonna getcha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are both great shots!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2010)

ta  i'd love to pick up a really nice DSLR at some point, i just make do with an ixus-65 point and shoot job, works well in good light but that's about it.

seen some 6" dragonflies in my time, i find there are not that many insets etc that catch my eye so much, i see one in the garden and i just watch and watch and watch, they rock


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2010)

Awesome shots Tip Top, like you say, the shadesof green in the first one are real nice, then that great sea!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2010)

really nice shots TTT


----------



## doc111 (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 14, 2010)

Hahah! The Pepsi can is awesome....


----------



## doc111 (Jan 14, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Hahah! The Pepsi can is awesome....


There was one that was a moving truck!


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2010)

I was looking for my pics from my balloon outing in Breda, but I can't find them. I am totally $hit scared of heights, and my wife thought it would be cool to go on this thing...1 hour of clinging onto the basket and refusing to look down..haha. Got back home and that weekend, I think it was someone in US somewhere on the news, the balloon went on fire, it went flying up into the air, with I believe a women and child in it, terrible. I told my wife, lucky I never saw that before we left for the trip. Some happy pics to follow.....christ, DST the downer.


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2010)

Not sure why, but I keep finding files of pics that are tiny. Need to speak to the wife about that...Here are some objects of art at the beach.


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2010)

Talking about the wife....here are some of her shots, I especially love the bridge, there's so much going on if you look around.

This is where i want my fee to be right now....we can all dream






The bridge






Suoer cropping gone wrong






Anyone fancy bunny hopping that?


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 14, 2010)

nice pics d


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> nice pics d


cheers bru, I am having to dig in the crates now as everyone is bored of snow pics, and I just haven't been out at all in a week, well,i went to the supermarket...but that ain't nothing you want to see, lol


----------



## doc111 (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## doc111 (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2010)

awww man, that is a beautiful picture! there is nothing more for me in this life than big cats, the black panther tops it all, but they're all just wowowowow. if i could be like david attembourgh, just with cats like that, well i cna't say how it would end  just happy thoughts though. Krueger Park springs instantly to mind  wouldn't mind heading back down that way sometime 

and then a koala, just another of my fav animals. respect. dad used to come back from australia on a monthly basis with nothing but koala stories for me at bedtime when i was a kid, and i fell in love with em, had the teddies you name it


----------



## doc111 (Jan 14, 2010)

I like those pics DST. The water reflecting up onto the bottom of the bridge is pretty cool!


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 14, 2010)

ahh very nice.. where was that doc?


----------



## doc111 (Jan 14, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> awww man, that is a beautiful picture! there is nothing more for me in this life than big cats, the black panther tops it all, but they're all just wowowowow. if i could be like david attembourgh, just with cats like that, well i cna't say how it would end  just happy thoughts though. Krueger Park springs instantly to mind  wouldn't mind heading back down that way sometime
> 
> and then a koala, just another of my fav animals. respect. dad used to come back from australia on a monthly basis with nothing but koala stories for me at bedtime when i was a kid, and i fell in love with em, had the teddies you name it


Thank you. I just thought she looked so regal perched there on that rock, basking in the sun.


----------



## doc111 (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## doc111 (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice flower Doc....

hahah, there's the truck!! 

=============================================================

Here's a little Purple Powah I pulled through the freezes....


----------



## doc111 (Jan 14, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Nice flower Doc....
> 
> hahah, there's the truck!!
> 
> ...


Niiiiice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 14, 2010)

Yah, she took a bit of a hit, but i saved her... and others


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 14, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Yah, she took a bit of a hit, but i saved her... and others


*sniff*

whadda humanitarian.

I'm choked up. Just give me a minute. I'll be okay.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 14, 2010)

Did I mention it was cold last week??


----------



## doc111 (Jan 14, 2010)

The flower is from a venus flytrap.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 14, 2010)

GoGrow posted some in a thread a few months back... they are beautiful....


----------



## doc111 (Jan 14, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> GoGrow posted some in a thread a few months back... they are beautiful....


Last year was the first year I've had one bloom. I new they produced flowers and was pleasantly surprised by how pretty they actually are. It shot up over a foot!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 14, 2010)

Ever grow Golden Club? It's also a water plant... Orontium aquaticum.....


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 14, 2010)

cool lookin stuff!


----------



## doc111 (Jan 15, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Ever grow Golden Club? It's also a water plant... Orontium aquaticum.....


No but That shit is really neat! Is it a carnivorous plant?


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 15, 2010)

i hope not it would be like day of the triffids except you get beat to beat by a big shlong like thing 

nahh j.j 
nice pics people


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 15, 2010)

No, but it is an interesting plant no?  The common name is Golden Club ... here's why.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

looks like a cross between brussels sprouts and a marital aid


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 15, 2010)

They look delicious ... but they're not ... take it from me.


----------



## captain792000 (Jan 15, 2010)

nothing special here....just like the bridge in the background....I love my neighborhood


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 15, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> No, but it is an interesting plant no?  The common name is Golden Club ... here's why.


now were getting dirtier.

thats a pepee with 4 nuts and genital warts


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 15, 2010)

hahah thought it was Lisbon until i saw the Capitol One Bank 

Nicely done...


----------



## captain792000 (Jan 15, 2010)

where is lisbon?? oh, I didnt even notice capitol one bank....lol.....


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 15, 2010)

Portugal.....  Is that the golden gate bridge? If it's not, then my mistake.


----------



## captain792000 (Jan 15, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Portugal.....  Is that the golden gate bridge? If it's not, then my mistake.


nope, thats the varrazono narrows in NYC seen from Brooklyn.....I wont say what neighborhood for safteys sake....lol.....


----------



## doc111 (Jan 15, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Portugal.....  Is that the golden gate bridge? If it's not, then my mistake.


The color is wrong. I think it's one of the New York suspension bridges.


----------



## doc111 (Jan 15, 2010)

captain792000 said:


> nope, thats the varrazono narrows in NYC seen from Brooklyn.....I wont say what neighborhood for safteys sake....lol.....


I almost said "I think it's the verrazono Narrows bridge..............."


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 15, 2010)

Heh, I should have known that.... I grew up in that area.  DOH!!


----------



## captain792000 (Jan 15, 2010)

got to love Brooklyn.........


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 15, 2010)

Best Pizza in the world up there!


----------



## doc111 (Jan 15, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Best Pizza in the world up there!


I liked the pizza in Naples Italy. Totally different than the pizza here in the states but it's delishhhh!!


----------



## captain792000 (Jan 15, 2010)

doc111 said:


> I liked the pizza in Naples Italy. Totally different than the pizza here in the states but it's delishhhh!!


 I bet its great, but most italians live in Brooklyn so its gotta be the next best thing...lol...


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 15, 2010)

doc111 said:


> I liked the pizza in Naples Italy. Totally different than the pizza here in the states but it's delishhhh!!


yes, I don't even consider that to be Pizza over there. 

I was surprised at how much fish and seafood is in the Italian diet. One always thinks of pasta, but once you look at a map, seafood makes sense.

On my first trip to Sardinia, we asked for some Pizza at a restaurant ... they just stared back at us, and said no, we don't make that here! Huh? We eat American Pizza.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

there is nothing like italian gelato. man when i came back to england even ben and jerries was like shit


----------



## doc111 (Jan 15, 2010)

captain792000 said:


> I bet its great, but most italians live in Brooklyn so its gotta be the next best thing...lol...


The pizza and food in general in New York is some of the best in the world but they have shit in Italy that you can't get here in the states like the Mozzarella di Buffala. It's the real mozzarella cheese made from the milk of the water buffalo. It's unpasteurized so it's illegal here but damn is it good!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 15, 2010)

It's the same with every country. If ur in the USA and you think ur eating real Chinese food ... ur not.


----------



## doc111 (Jan 15, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> yes, I don't even consider that to be Pizza over there.
> 
> I was surprised at how much fish and seafood is in the Italian diet. One always thinks of pasta, but once you look at a map, seafood makes sense.
> 
> On my first trip to Sardinia, we asked for some Pizza at a restaurant ... they just stared back at us, and said no, we don't make that here! Huh? We eat American Pizza.


Yeah it's completely different and some say it's more of an aquired taste. Well I acquired it and haven't been able to forget it. I lived in Naples for 2 years and haven't been back for over 15 years and the food is still burned into my brain. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> there is nothing like italian gelato. man when i came back to england even ben and jerries was like shit


Isn't it the shit? I've had some American gelato and it's good but not as good as the Italian stuff!


----------



## doc111 (Jan 15, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> It's the same with every country. If ur in the USA and you think ur eating real Chinese food ... ur not.


The most authentic chinese I've ever had was at a chinese restaurant in downtown Naples. The people who worked at the restaurant were actually chinese who had just gotten off the boat. That was some pretty good stuff too. I'm getting hungry!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> there is nothing like italian gelato. man when i came back to england even ben and jerries was like shit


um ben and jerries _is_ shit 

italy is one of the cou/ntries i've yet to visit but really don't have an excuse not to have done so. even if just for the weekend


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

yeah i as grasping for something our friends over the pond would know as i doubt walls is a known brand ttt

dude go to rome for the weekend when you can see the chapel jump a train an do pizza honestly you can do italy in a couple of days, obviously not the lakes n stuff which if you have longer and the dough for lake garda is stunning


----------



## captain792000 (Jan 15, 2010)

hey, dont forget the italian ices, if ever in Brooklyn or Italy (but I cant vouch for Italy) you gotta try the ices (chocolate especially)....lol....


----------



## doc111 (Jan 15, 2010)

captain792000 said:


> hey, dont forget the italian ices, if ever in Brooklyn or Italy (but I cant vouch for Italy) you gotta try the ices (chocolate especially)....lol....


I've had the Italian Ices in Brooklyn but I never saw Italian Ice in Italy. They probably just call it "Ice" over there. lol!


----------



## captain792000 (Jan 15, 2010)

doc111 said:


> I've had the Italian Ices in Brooklyn but I never saw Italian Ice in Italy. They probably just call it "Ice" over there. lol!


yeah, good point doc....lol...


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2010)

I thought this was the Some Photos I took thread, not the, Let's make everyone munchied to fek thread

It's what you put in a dish that makes it taste so good. Food in Italy tastes so good because the produce they use is so good. My favourite is Sugo sauce (the best tomato sauce recipe is made by my Mums ageing Italian parnter.)

Onions, garlic, tomatoes, tea spoon of sugar - helps with the acidity of the toms), Italian sausages for stock.....that's it. It's a shame that the tomatoes here are all growing under HPS and MH, they just don't taste the same, believe you me!!!

I am making lasagne for the weekend. I made my pasta sheets this morning. Hung to dry as I won't have time later. I never eat anything except home made pasta, shop bought is pants - unless you got a good deli.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

dude your holding out on us whats the gravy recipe DST!!!???

home made sheets huh, nice


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 15, 2010)

I like my red sauces to be nice and light with loads of garlic. 


That Ragu (mass produced USA brand) stuff will kill you.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2010)

btw how big a lasagne are you making those sheets are huge.

ragu is nasty, dolmio i nicer but home made is always better.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 15, 2010)

i thought i was the only one adding sugar to my tomato sauces or paste.. i also use a lil fresh lemon juice just a lil.

hey has a dominoes new recipe


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm about to order up some organic heirloom Italian and New Jersey (USA) tomato seeds for an early planting.

If I can keep the rabbits, deer,raccoons, Tortoises, insects, and my frikkin dogs from eating them all, I'll have plenty to make some wonderful sauces.

New Jersey, believe it or not, produces some of the best tasting tomatoes I've ever eaten! It is called the "garden state" for good reason. Mild weather and great soil....


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2010)

sounds good cracker. i've been contemplating trying to setup an indoor grow for things that are tasty, even if just as an excuse for having watering cans and ph etc 

it's all about mediterraneann produce  generally import everything fruit and veg wise direct from italy.

and i don't know why, but i was brought up with the phrase Ragu for shit from the supermarket, not sure why my parnts refere to it as that, but yeah, supermarket stuff jsut sucks, if i'm stuck with it i normally have to add a whole bunch of this and that to make it anything respectable


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 15, 2010)

Now if you are in a hurry and want some terrific "store bought" pasta with a GOOD sauce ... try this.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 15, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I'm about to order up some organic heirloom Italian and New Jersey (USA) tomato seeds for an early planting.
> 
> If I can keep the rabbits, deer,raccoons, Tortoises, insects, and my frikkin dogs from eating them all, I'll have plenty to make some wonderful sauces.
> 
> New Jersey, believe it or not, produces some of the best tasting tomatoes I've ever eaten! It is called the "garden state" for good reason. Mild weather and great soil....


lol.. i'm from jersey(AC) and i never even wondered why it was the garden state. u think all those italian shoppes buy locally ?


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2010)

For Don,

Well I guess I can post this as it is a picture, kind off. First is the front cover of the recipe book my wife designed (and we co-wrote) She does all the graphical work (her job area) I do all the cooking, comes with being a joint muncher We created this for her Dads retirement. Trying to encourage him to cook...other than Braai's.

I have basterdised Antonios recipe (yes that is his real name) and his family are from outside Rome. This sauce is easily made with meatballs as well (just use them as the stock - instead of the sausages) You literally only need a teaspoon or so of the sauce with each helping as it goes concentrated (and that's the way the Italians eat it, not with 3 gallons of sauce and 2 bits of spag like us brits ) I also splash som ewine in and add fresh herbs if I have any from the garden...














And today I spoke to the Garden Centre, and my new Greenhouse should be in place by March!!!! Just deciding on normal or safety glass (safety is 150 euro more, but if it breaks it won't fall down and chop you in half) Fresh toms for us!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 15, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol.. i'm from jersey(AC) and i never even wondered why it was the garden state. u think all those italian shoppes buy locally ?


If they are good ones, yes they do. Some may even grow their own produce.... Look for "ramapo" tomatoes online. jersey heirlooms and a wonderful taste for a sauce.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 15, 2010)

dst i was about to have a heart attack when u said u stole Antonio's recipe..seeing my name is awkward is all..

and super congrats on the greenhouse

im thinking of moving back into my house(i own) and move out of this house i rent.so i should be growing soon, i just missd my genetics so much.. any suggestions?

i guess ill contribute a pic of a plant or somethin from out front.. brb gotta snap one 

now i kno its dead but its been pretty cold recently, even tho its a lovely 58 right now. its usually a bright pink and they are just starting to show up


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 15, 2010)

It doesn't take long for the bounce back weather wise though eh? 

I'm back in shorts...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 15, 2010)

lol.. im wearing a tank top and gym shorts.. and this is cold to people where i live.. they always ask "aren't you cold" i just say "im from jersey" .. its not the coldest in the world but its frigid compared to the SE


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 15, 2010)

My wife and I are opposites with the weather. I prefer the cold and she the heat. 

Guess where we live?  Floriduh..... Where's my pants?


----------



## doc111 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 15, 2010)

damn, rhino got a runny nose..

@cj i cant wait til feb-march when we are hitting 75-80's again.


----------



## doc111 (Jan 15, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn, rhino got a runny nose..
> 
> @cj i cant wait til feb-march when we are hitting 75-80's again.


Yeah, he had the "Rhino"-virus! lol!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 15, 2010)

73 degrees here right now...


----------



## doc111 (Jan 15, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> 73 degrees here right now...


................... J/K!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 15, 2010)

I always cry the blues in August tho ...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 15, 2010)

i guess we're lucky until summer hits.. then its the 95-100 weather.. i hate that


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 15, 2010)

it's the fekkin humidity.... if it was dry, it would be so much easier, but it's what makes Florida ... Florida. 

I submit to nature ... and my wife ...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 15, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> it's the fekkin humidity.... if it was dry, it would be so much easier, but it's what makes Florida ... Florida.
> 
> I submit to nature ... and my wife ...


well u kno its mother nature...







not my pic btw


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 15, 2010)

yah, that pic has made the rounds.... I wish I took it!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 15, 2010)

lol.. looks more like a post op moher nature..

u ever took a look @ http:// www . pickyourown. org/ ? 

nice pickin in my area.. dunno bout FL, but im pretty sure. fresh or frozen is always better than can imo.


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 15, 2010)

these arent ur usual photos, but i did take them. im in for some fun...


----------



## doc111 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## doc111 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## tip top toker (Jan 15, 2010)

wow, no fecking way i'd want to be the guy on the bottom of that pile, my parachut would be my parachut and noone else is gonan fall into it!

edit: what's the aerobatic team called wherever you are? in the UK we have our good an propper red arrows  was driving down the hill overlooking the cliffs during the bristol baloon fiesta, and got scared to death by their show, couldn't not pull over the car in double yellows and jsut watch, that was some good stuff.


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 15, 2010)

blue angels i think...


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes, the Blue Angels, and that's them in Doc's pics.


----------



## doc111 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 15, 2010)

doc111 said:


>



OMG ... watch out for the tremendous prop wash...


----------



## doc111 (Jan 16, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> OMG ... watch out for the tremendous prop wash...


I've actually been accused of photoshopping the pic with the F-22 Raptor and the P-51 Mustang. I was flattered...........I think.


----------



## doc111 (Jan 16, 2010)

I can't resist a nice sunset...............


----------



## rezo (Jan 16, 2010)

i grew that son of a bitch


----------



## doc111 (Jan 16, 2010)

rezo said:


> i grew that son of a bitch


Dayum! I don't think you will be able to use that thing as a sex toy!


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 16, 2010)

nice pics people, wish i could say i took these but i wanted to share them anyways ...


----------



## GidgetGrows (Jan 16, 2010)

Here are some pictures I took once upon a time in a land far far away.... Enjoy!


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 16, 2010)

awesome pics guys!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 16, 2010)

Isn't this a great thread?


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 16, 2010)

yes it is...


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2010)

I'll second that guys, 

:- awesome air shots Doc. You like your airshows then?


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2010)

View over Barcelona from Park Guell






Part of the developments for the 92 Olympics. They have man made beaches all along the front, little beach bars playing Chill out music, Cafe del Mar type style. Awesome place.






And of course our favourite, Park Guell. Most will recognise this pic, the women crawling over it is nothing to do with me....interesting though






And the park in more detail, without sprawling women to distract you...it's very hard to get pics without people in them - unfortunately.


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2010)

we decided to do our own: our own Gaudi welcome mat based on the cross section of a tree/wood grain - (our floors are French oak)
The start:






We done 4 of these sections:







The finished product:


----------



## doc111 (Jan 17, 2010)

DST said:


> I'll second that guys,
> 
> :- awesome air shots Doc. You like your airshows then?


Thank you. I love airshows. A bit of an aviation junky I'm afraid.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 17, 2010)

Doc, ever got to the "sun n fun" fly in's? Those are great weekends. Kind of similar i suppose.

DST, that looks fantastic! Love the artwork ... nicely done. Loved the Spanish pics too. Have you been to the Alhambra? So awesome....


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> DST, that looks fantastic! Love the artwork ... nicely done. Loved the Spanish pics too. Have you been to the Alhambra? So awesome....


Not had the pleasure...yet.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 17, 2010)

Spain is so beautiful..... One of my very fav places to go. The Alhambra is an amazing place.... so well designed for the environment. Ahead of it's time...


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 17, 2010)

that is one wicked ass looking magik temple wall hosue hut thing. it's all higledy piggledy however that is spelt  but i love it, looks mint.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm gonna guess that picture #7 of DST's Spain pics is at a Mosque. Am I right or wrong? 

Or was it all in that one park?


----------



## doc111 (Jan 17, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Doc, ever got to the "sun n fun" fly in's? Those are great weekends. Kind of similar i suppose.
> 
> DST, that looks fantastic! Love the artwork ... nicely done. Loved the Spanish pics too. Have you been to the Alhambra? So awesome....


No, is that the Pensacola one where the Blue Angels come home?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 17, 2010)

It an annual event that takes place in Oshkosh Wisconsin (summer) and Lakeland Florida (winter), and it's exactly what it sounds like... there's bike week for motorcycles and there's "fly in" for aviators. 
Some of the finest ultralights and manufacturers are there with balloons and military craft and all sorts of shows. there is a contest for prizes, and it's so much fun. 

I've come close twice now in taking the plunge on an ultralight plane and helicopter.... it looks so appealing to me, especially the heli.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 17, 2010)

that sounds fun  wish we had that kind of thing more often in the UK (now's for someone to jump in and tell me i've been living in a hole and we do )

i'd pick up a plane or copter, either is great, copter more so though, like with my sailing iussues, i like the concept of reverse


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 17, 2010)

Everything that goes up comes down. heli's come down far safer than planes do...


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 17, 2010)

haha, i know, i'm more interested in being able to stop still while i'm up. as i said, i never really got into sailing as well stop damn it back back back you bitch! nay! 

although planes are more like racing cars i guess, and that's more my way of doing things  i've flown many times but never had the money to sort out a license.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 17, 2010)

Sailing is one of the things I do enjoy doing. yes, there is no reverse, but it's much more than that in the respect of strategy. Sailing almost never lets you pick a line and follow it. It's all about thinking ahead and tacking in several directions at the correct time and place to get to a specific point, such as a harbor, or a BAR! 

Reading the ocean as well as the land in harmony and sensing where the boat feels best is an art form, but so satisfying..... and a dang good work out.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 17, 2010)

i was cocktailed up and in small catermarans and toppers etc off greece, but it was still fun direction be damned, nowt like hiking for an adrenaline rush (if that is the word i'm looking for? the whole lean over backwards whoaaaaaaa)


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 17, 2010)

heheh... sounds like good times! 

When I was young, oh around 12 or so, we had a 12 foot sailboat made out of styrofoam ... styrofoam! So one day my Uncles takes me out in the Gulf of Mexico for what he said was a quick trip. so way out on the horizon were a bunch of boats fishing mackerel. So out we went.... about 10 miles out in a 12 foot styrofoam sailboat. the looks on those fisherman in their huge boats while we sailed by ... 

I've been hooked on sailing ever since.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 18, 2010)

that's nuts, love it


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I'm gonna guess that picture #7 of DST's Spain pics is at a Mosque. Am I right or wrong?
> 
> Or was it all in that one park?


Thanks for the props CJ!!

Pic 7 is still the park, the last pic and the pic of the bench is the raised part of the park, like a mezzanine that looks over (I also took the view over Barcelona form there. Underneath that it is supported by those pillars you see in pic 7, and the whole ceiling is a mosaic, it's just bloody awesome. 
When we went to speak to a tiling shop that specialises in mosaic, they quoted us 700 per m squared of mosaic!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 18, 2010)

No doubt that mosaic is a work of art in itself, and I can understand the price quote.

Okay, I thought that might have been a mosque because the architecture is quite similar, but since it is Spain, I'm not surprised at the borrowing of it. When I was in Morocco the first time, I had the privilege of going inside the second largest Mosque in the world. It was an amazing place and down below, underneath the Mosque proper was a huge fountain area where the ppl would come to wash before the service. The architecture was dead on.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2010)

Spain used to be very muslim in the past right?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 18, 2010)

Spain has been awash in Muslim influence for hundreds of years. The Moors held sway over parts of Spain off and on for centuries. Yes, they are heavily influenced by Muslim architecture. The Alhambra is a crowning achievement representing that influence.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2010)

yeah the moors ran shit in spain a long time back


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 18, 2010)

That's another way of putting it....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah the moors ran shit in spain a long time back


lmfao.....


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2010)

These guys were everywhere: Anyone guess where this pic is taken? I will post a full explanation shortly....but they were always having scraps with the Muslims, basically protecting all those so called God loving people...I have more pics if anyone is interested in the insides of this, now famous little Chapel







Is it under here?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2010)

france or rome !?


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2010)

Neither lad, I believe some call it, God's Country, another clue: Dan


----------



## mexiblunt (Jan 18, 2010)

Rossylyn(spelling?) chappel. I would love to go there!!! which pilar is that one?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2010)

F me midlothian is nee gods country hahahah


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2010)

mexiblunt said:


> Rossylyn(spelling?) chappel. I would love to go there!!! which pilar is that one?


You got it mexiblunt, not far off with the spelling either. It's about 10km outside Edinburgh, me old stomping ground, which I thought I'd add a little pic (taken from the Walter Scott monument.)






You can see from this pic why they built the castle there. The gardens below were drained in the 1800's (correct me if I am wrong.) Was adding to the nickname of Edinburgh - "Ye Auld Reekie" (fly tipping in those days was very common - bring out yer dead, dump em in the Loch basically.


----------



## mexiblunt (Jan 18, 2010)

There are crops carved in that chappel that are native to north america! How did they know this before north america was"discovered"? Very interesting building.


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2010)

mexiblunt said:


> There are crops carved in that chappel that are native to north america! How did they know this before north america was"discovered"? Very interesting building.


True, there are what looks like Corns (or Mealies if you South African) and I think a Pineapple if my memory serves me correctly (it was 6 years ago we visited it)


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> F me midlothian is nee gods country hahahah


It is Don, can you not see the light shining over Edinburgh^^^^^, hahahaha, and we get local call rates tae the Big Man


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2010)

hahaha you scots crack me up, thats the third coming to strike ye's down for creating buckfast. tonic my arse


----------



## mexiblunt (Jan 18, 2010)

There is a friendly coyote in the woods I am going to try to film and pic today, wish me luck.


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 18, 2010)

Cool, looking forward to seeing that coyote, good luck.

Here's some more bud macro shots:


----------



## mexiblunt (Jan 18, 2010)

MMmmm They look frosty! I like to take lots of buds shots too, I'll post a few, most are taken by my bro he is a little more artistic in that way.


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha you scots crack me up, thats the third coming to strike ye's down for creating buckfast. tonic my arse


hahaha, did you see this Don?
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/scotland/8464359.stm 

buckfast bottles, there's a smashed one on every football pitch in Scotland...


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2010)

Cool bud shots guys - all of the above.


----------



## doc111 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## floridasucks (Jan 18, 2010)

budssss






romulan and trainwreck





ak47 @ 7weeks


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 18, 2010)

Those first buds look like the purple kush I posted earlier, is that what it is?


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 18, 2010)

i dono it smells really sweet... and im really high.


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 18, 2010)

LOL nice, good for you brother.


----------



## doc111 (Jan 18, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> budssss


 Very Nice!!!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh yeah!!  Nice...


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 18, 2010)

Here's my evening sky tonight ... breezy and warm ... finally.


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 18, 2010)

thanx.... nice shot cracker, yo last night i dropped 2 good tabs and ur sig was freakin hilarious i dont know why.


----------



## doc111 (Jan 18, 2010)

That's a beautiful shot there CJ.


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks guys....love the bud shots!! 

I've got some fog rolling in ... I may be able to snap something this morning.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2010)

DST said:


> hahaha, did you see this Don?
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/scotland/8464359.stm
> 
> buckfast bottles, there's a smashed one on every football pitch in Scotland...


hahah its official god sanctioned violence in a bottle


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 19, 2010)

*Scroll down a few posts for smaller file versions.*

Made some iso hash from the cleanings of my grinder.










Meet Mr. Eko


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey folks, nice weed and hash porn. Looking forward to some foggy pics CJ. 

Treefiles, it takes me about 10 minutes to open one of your pics from image shack Any one else have this problem? 
I load pics onto my Pictures and Albums section, then cut and paste from there, if not uploading direct to a thread reply.

Peace, DST


----------



## doc111 (Jan 19, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey folks, nice weed and hash porn. Looking forward to some foggy pics CJ.
> 
> Treefiles, it takes me about 10 minutes to open one of your pics from image shack Any one else have this problem?
> I load pics onto my Pictures and Albums section, then cut and paste from there, if not uploading direct to a thread reply.
> ...


Yes I had the same problem.


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 19, 2010)

The clickable forum thumbnails are one only 800x600, so that kinda kills the eye candy. Some of them are up to 2.5MB, could that be why it takes so long to open them?

Edit:
I opened them all in new tabs and the pic of the pipe finished first, meanwhile it's the largest (3.1MB) of them.. imageshack sucks.


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2010)

Create an album, upload your files into that. Then just click on the image, copy and paste it into your reply. As long as the pics are below 2MB i think. If they are bigger, just resize them (windows you can slightly crop your pic to reduce size)

EDIT If you need a hand just gives a shout.


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks man, but if you look at the album picture uploader:



> Maximum File Size per Picture 97.7 KB Maximum Picture Dimensions 600 by 600 Pixels Pictures will be automatically resized to fit within these constraints if possible. However, you may receive better results by doing it manually.


 I just wanna post some pics, not trying to sit there and resize and crop every picture before I post it here, not really that worried about it.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 19, 2010)

lloading times be damned. i use imageshack, use their size adjustment options.


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 19, 2010)

If it's really that bad I'll just resize them manually. The Imageshack resizer sucks.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 19, 2010)

lol, how does it suck? you clock a certain size it resizes it a certain size  hasn't failed me yet


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> Thanks man, but if you look at the album picture uploader:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanna post some pics, not trying to sit there and resize and crop every picture before I post it here, not really that worried about it.


 Truffle anyone? Tasty looking. 


I wouldn't tell you that you can load a file that was under 2MB if you couldn't....that is what it resizes your picture to when you upload and it is displayed within the forum. This is the reality of the actual file size you can upload - screen print from the upload option:


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I manually resized it, figured it would be better than letting VB or Imageshack do it.



That's just a regular attachment without resizing it manually.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 19, 2010)

Ahhhhh nice!!!

But have you ever had Vatican Hash blessed by the Pope?


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 19, 2010)

That looks good, mine tasted like shit, should have left it evaporating longer before pressing it. I think 90% alcohol would have worked better and faster too. Got high as fuck though.


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 20, 2010)

You might have left the alcohol on too long with the weed. The trichs come off pretty quick with 15 secs of shaking.... the longer you shake, the more impurities are stripped out with the THC. That'll yuck up the taste every time.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 20, 2010)

this looks a lot like the durban poison X northern lights i had a little while ago. wass reall nice smoke..

NOW THE BITCH 
i know this is ma missus's thread and all that but how come every time i dont get on daily i miss some nice bud pics grrr. i always have to go backwards heaps lol.

*nice pics btw people i may let the missus on later to check her thread lol, weve been busy lately and im a pc hog lol. *


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 20, 2010)

Look away Jester ... look away!


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 20, 2010)

thanx jester it was some excellent bud.

is that ur dog CJ?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 20, 2010)

No.... just a visitor.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 21, 2010)

hehe i looked away and then my eyes were attracted to the screen as if by a power i couldn't control .


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 21, 2010)

Everybody should be happy now, your choice which one you wanna click.


----------



## doc111 (Jan 21, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> Everybody should be happy now, your choice which one you wanna click.
> 
> View attachment 688837
> 
> ...


 Those look nice! All frosted in crystally goodness! Amost looks like they're rolled in sugar. I want some candy!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 21, 2010)

homegrown


----------



## doc111 (Jan 21, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> homegrown


Lovely pics ttt! I always wanted to grow grapes. Maybe I'll plant some this spring.


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 21, 2010)

very nice... i want some grapes


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 21, 2010)

Before you decide to grow grapes in Florida ... read this. If you don't get the right strain, it will end in futility and frustration. Florida is not a grape friendly climate I'm afraid, but there are a few varieties that may produce long term.

http://www.desert-tropicals.com/grapevines.html


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice pics treefile and TTT.

Hey CJ, I shot these today while I was at the post office. You been over that way - Waterlooplein?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh sure.... I think I've hit almost every neighborhood. I've been to adam about a dozen times now. That's where the flea markets are.... cheap clothing and all kinds of smoking goodies ...  I bought a pipe there and keep it at my B&B's owners apartment. That way, he knows I'm staying with him, and I have something nice to smoke with for my wife and I when we do go...


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 21, 2010)

cheers guys. who knows what the right climate was for them, was actually just a vine? that decided to successfullly grow against the barn, only recieved the evening light but produced fantastic stuff. not your normal grape, it had the flavour of a good muscat, but you simply pinched the skin at the bottom and the flesh would pop outta the stalk hole, they wer the absolute bomb. used to grab a bunch then head into the paddock for a smoke and some yummmm


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 21, 2010)

i was walking my dog and i found a nice size mulberry tree full of berries...


----------



## mexiblunt (Jan 21, 2010)

Don't even know what they are but I took this during the first snow fall this winter.


----------



## doc111 (Jan 21, 2010)

mexiblunt said:


> Don't even know what they are but I took this during the first snow fall this winter.


Very nice!


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> cheers guys. who knows what the right climate was for them, was actually just a vine? that decided to successfullly grow against the barn, only recieved the evening light but produced fantastic stuff. not your normal grape, it had the flavour of a good muscat, but you simply pinched the skin at the bottom and the flesh would pop outta the stalk hole, they wer the absolute bomb. used to grab a bunch then head into the paddock for a smoke and some yummmm


Interesting that you should say that. I just finihed a wine course and learned that Muscat is the only wine that actually tastes like grapes!!! The wine course was a great thing, would recommend it to anyone. It was to Swen 1 equivalent, which gives you a decent understanding of processes, how to taste, what to look for, new world vs old world....I never spat out though  (only a couple of times) although the spitting out also takes the flavours through ones mouth again.

So we back to snow pics now? All the snow has gone here!! But here's a snow berry pic from the archives:






Is the bus coming?


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 22, 2010)

holy shit im tripping and that looks amazing! thanx!


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2010)

hehe, happy dayz florida, have a good one bru!!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Jan 22, 2010)

ok since there's been a few shots of green....here we are at 12/12/12 day/lights/dark. 
Down below - 


Up above


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice, but there are still some places where winter outdoor grows do exist! 

Look away Jester ... look away! Avert!!


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Jester88 (Jan 22, 2010)

wow this threads taken an awesome turn lol. 

i agree crackerjacks we can grow really great plants in winter where im from too . 
there are actually a lot more places that can grow in winter, most people just dont arent educated that they can still grow in winter... especially the people who re noobs and getting most of there info solely from the internet. 

there are a lot of places where winter growing is very much applicable. but people dont know it (even where im from) there are lots of people who diont believe its possible untill there proved wrong which isnt hard lol. 

BTW
Thanks for the eye candy peoples lol.


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 22, 2010)

very nice shots everyone... beautiful


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks, wish I had a better camera like a DSLR.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 23, 2010)

I get a smaller harvest in winter, but except for a few nights where I have to protect them from a few freezes, it's a much easier grow. Less humidity, less disease, less insects. 

Nice through the loupe pics there RF .... like Jester, look into the Nikon, Pnasonic, canon lines of prosumer cameras. Not quite a dslr, but in many ways, the optics are equal, and they all have really strong macro capabilities. They can all be had for 300-350. Well worth the $$ IMHO.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 23, 2010)

im looking into the nikon d3000 and d5000 

hehe youll find these are probably us poor peoples best option


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 23, 2010)

That's a great camera, but be aware you will need to pony up some $$$$ to get macros. the supplied lens isn't going to get you there. 

*IF* U R looking at a camera for basically close ups (buds), u can save urself 200 and get the prosumer point and shoots. Both my old Nikon and Pan could focus a 1/2" from the subject.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 23, 2010)

what kinda lenses we talking??


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 23, 2010)

A dedicated macro lens.... something specifically designed for close ups. 

Again, there are many things to consider. A smaller focal length (like a 50mm) macro, are lighter, but you need to get close to the subject to focus (bad for insect photos). 
I would go with probably a 100MM macro.

For bud work ... you will want a lens that has a minimal focus range. That bud shot of mine above, is about as close as I can get with the Sony lens which is an 18-70mm.

My Pan could practically touch the bud in focus.

It all depends on what you want from the camera.


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 23, 2010)

good info here...


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 23, 2010)

true i think they have a macro mode and the lense can focus at a fairly close range. so that should be sufficient for starters??


then all i have to do is get a magnifying lens right. this was the main reason i was thinking about getting this camera. i have very specific needs for this camera to perform.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 23, 2010)

Here, follow this link from Tamron (a lens company). It will give you a basic understanding of lenses....

http://www.tamron.com/lenses/fundamentals.asp

U'd be looking for a lens with a 1:1 magnification ratio. Full size reproduction. 1:2 will give half the original size, and so on.


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 23, 2010)

*This is what I am looking at (dreaming probably) LOL

Canon EOS Rebel XS Black 10.10 MP 2.5" 230K LCD Digital SLR Camera w/EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Lens*
*
Canon EF-S 60mm f/2.8 Macro USM Lens*


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 23, 2010)

For bud pics, just make sure the macro ratio is 1:1 .....


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 23, 2010)

That macro lens is 1:1 and takes 52mm filters. I've read some good reviews on it.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 23, 2010)

That sounds like a winner then. Now check the focal length. It gives a 1:1 ratio AT THAT DISTANCE.

Okay, I will bring over my other camera from my other house today and put up a side by side comparison for macro lovers.


----------



## mexiblunt (Jan 23, 2010)

These are definitely not macro. lol
Here is some of the nothingness I am facing these days, nothing fancy just a looong bumpy drive everyday. Out here you can go 100's of miles any direction and not find anyone, maybe a trapper if your lucky. The second pic is taken at the end of the first.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 23, 2010)

mexiblunt said:


> These are definitely not macro. lol
> Here is some of the nothingness I am facing these days, nothing fancy just a looong bumpy drive everyday. Out here you can go 100's of miles any direction and not find anyone, maybe a trapper if your lucky. The second pic is taken at the end of the first.


i kinda feel very good and very bad for you at the same time . kinda jealous too.


----------



## mexiblunt (Jan 23, 2010)

I come back to civilization in the summer, it's temp. Company rents me a sweet apartment pays my food and loads of double rate O.T! Going on 30 days straight another 20 till I go home for week.


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 23, 2010)

*Canon EF-S 60mm f/2.8 Macro USM Lens *




> Specs;
> Focal Length and Maximum Aperture: 60mm 1:2.8
> Lens Construction: 12 elements in 8 groups
> Diagonal Angle of View: 25°
> ...





> Features;
> True flat-field macro lens that can focus to full life-size magnification
> Fill the frame with a subject the size of a penny
> Working distance of nearly 4 inches from front of lens to subject at 1x
> ...


Sound good?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 23, 2010)

4 inches is pretty good.... sounds like a winner. 2.8 means it will gather enough light at such a close distance. Go for it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 23, 2010)

i got sum purp goin in my backyard..


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 23, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> 4 inches is pretty good.... sounds like a winner. 2.8 means it will gather enough light at such a close distance. Go for it.


One of the reviews said it works good with the Rebel's built-in flash and doesn't cast a shadow when taking macro shots. I am hoping one day..


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 23, 2010)

Right....what that means its a short lens.... At some point I'm going to pick up a macro light ring when I purchase a macro lens for my dslr. Right now, I use the Pan for real closeups. My next lens will be telephoto, more than likely a 100-300/400 range. I miss my moon shots and birds. This lens just can't get me there.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 23, 2010)

bamboo looking plant that got lst'd by a vine.. dunno if u can see it too well ..





















the last pic is of all the shoots coming out, i guess this is a result of the lst by the vine since none of the other ones have anywhere close to that many shoots if any at all ..


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice, I like Bamboo, got a nice patch of it behind our house.




This Haze is the best bud I've had so far this year; taste aroma and potency wise. I took one hit and I was toast; literally on the floor choking, teary eyed and salivating.. great stuff.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 23, 2010)

so that is bamboo?


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 23, 2010)

I snapped some pics with two of my cameras today, I'll post them a bit later.

Here's a Pennyroyal pic I just snapped.


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice photo brother, like the colors.


----------



## cph (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice pic CJ, Makes me think of this song.

[youtube]q7AzfiTg_6g[/youtube]


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 23, 2010)

wow thoses pics are moving... awesomeee


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Jan 23, 2010)

Peek-a-boo!


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Jan 23, 2010)

another


----------



## Snowchild (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi all,

These pics are from a little while ago. Some very tasty Lemon Skunk i managed to get hold of. It was incredible!


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 24, 2010)

verrry nice!


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 24, 2010)

I was going with pic 1 ... until I scrolled down to pic 3


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 24, 2010)

hehe thanx bro.. [email protected] 8 1/2 weeks


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 24, 2010)

So you planted that outside 81/2 weeks ago?


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 24, 2010)

hah no. its a reveg. it went into my flowering box on 11/26 its finishing up outside cuz i ran out of room inside.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 24, 2010)

Okay, that makes more sense now. It didn't figure in my head...


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Snowchild (Jan 25, 2010)

That AK 47 looks wicked!! yum yum


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 25, 2010)

thanx snow!


----------



## klmmicro (Jan 25, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> im looking into the nikon d3000 and d5000
> 
> hehe youll find these are probably us poor peoples best option


Hey Jester, don't worry so much of about the body of the camera. You can pick up used ones for pretty cheap that still have 1000's of exposures left to go. If you are looking at DSLR's, then your focus should be on getting really nice glass. 

I am Canon based and have two bodies, a 5D and 40D. Both are "obsolete", but I obtained them for low value and they work very well. Spent my money on lenses (the highest end I could find) that will stick with me for many years, regardless of the body upgrades I go for in the future...

GLASS is the key to the SLR world. Everything else goes obsolete within 18 months as new bodies are released. It is the same for the Nikon world as well.


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 25, 2010)

Not bad for holding a magnifying glass in front my my camera in macro mode. I could get much better shots if I had a steady hand or a tripod.


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 26, 2010)

a blood crip...


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 26, 2010)

Good old Pinky.... 

Great water fireworks contrast!

here's a boring moon shot ...  Just snapped it an hour ago.


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 26, 2010)

thanx... the moon looks good.


----------



## doc111 (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## cph (Jan 27, 2010)

What were you doing to that poor kangaroo doc??? 

Nice trich pic reelfiles!!

The firework pic is sweet fsucks!!

I can stare at the moon for hours, great shot of it CJ!! I saw that this coming full moon is going to be the brightest/closest one of the year, great time to get some good shots.

Here is a plant I've been flowering about a month. She has been sick her hole life, and no matter what I've tried she just won't grow normally.

Now she's turning a very nice purple!!!







She's got some pretty funky leaves...


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful plant..


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 27, 2010)

Gotta love the purple...


----------



## doc111 (Jan 27, 2010)

cph said:


> What were you doing to that poor kangaroo doc???
> 
> Nice trich pic reelfiles!!
> 
> ...


lol! Nothing. He was just chilling in the sun when I walked up to him. He kinda looked up at me with his eyes half open and laid back down and resumed basking. Nice pics everybody. That's a great shot of the moon CJ! Florida, I love the fireworks! What strain are they CPH?


----------



## mexiblunt (Jan 27, 2010)

Is that Kangaroo in the wild? Even in the Zoo that's badass but if you just walked up on him in the wild... that would have been coooool!


----------



## cph (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks guys!

I don't know the strain, the seed was a gift from a grower who doesn't always label everything real well. If you click the Mystery Nug link in my sig you can read more.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2010)

doc111 said:


>


looks baked to bits hahahah nice


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 28, 2010)

LMFAO!! this cats jus snorted bout a g of charles lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2010)

900lb liger 







how much do you want one!


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 28, 2010)

thats insane! is it for real or wat?
be a good guard ... cat lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2010)

yeah its real man its a cross between a lion and a tiger 

google liger hercules


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 28, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah its real man its a cross between a lion and a tiger
> 
> google liger hercules


 Wow they are wicked, had no idea they existied. stands up to 12 feet!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2010)

i dont know if i condone the breeding of two diff species to create it its a bit unnatural, but the end result is pretty awesome tho!? conflicted.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 28, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i dont know if i condone the breeding of two diff species to create it its a bit unnatural, but the end result is pretty awesome tho!? conflicted.


is a bit unnatural ay.
Id love me a baby tiger or cheetah 
im fasinated by cheetahs.
how cute is he, looks a lil grumpy tho lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 28, 2010)

rowr! utterly adorable


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2010)

have you seen bengal cats? their expensive but amazingly beautiful 







yeah does look like hes a bit miffed haha


----------



## doc111 (Jan 28, 2010)

mexiblunt said:


> Is that Kangaroo in the wild? Even in the Zoo that's badass but if you just walked up on him in the wild... that would have been coooool!


It was in a zoo. lol! You could walk right up to them though and they would just lay there. Maybe they were baked.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2010)

bengal cat are free here.. hell they are feral. they look like reg cat.. a lil bigger but they are heavier n stronger


----------



## doc111 (Jan 28, 2010)

Great pics of the cats! Here's a young cat. I think it's a shadow leopard.


----------



## doc111 (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 28, 2010)

One day at the Artis Zoo (the place was pretty empty of visitors that day) we saw an open door and walked through into a ante room for the Hippo. She was right there in a big water tank. Two employees walked up to us from inside and I guess took a liking to us and let us stay and rub the Hippo and they let us feed it as well. It was pretty cool to be that close and touch her. So much bigger up close. 

No pics though....  Just in my head....


----------



## doc111 (Jan 28, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> One day at the Artis Zoo (the place was pretty empty of visitors that day) we saw an open door and walked through into a ante room for the Hippo. She was right there in a big water tank. Two employees walked up to us from inside and I guess took a liking to us and let us stay and rub the Hippo and they let us feed it as well. It was pretty cool to be that close and touch her. So much bigger up close.
> 
> No pics though....  Just in my head....


 I have a hook up at a really nice zoo. We get a VIP tour every summer and get to go into some of the enclosures. Not the lion enclosure though. That would just be silly.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't get specific, but through my work I had access to Elephants for 7 years. It was amazing after awhile to see them get excited when I showed up. Then a baby was born and I got to go inside with the mother (which although I was assured, still made me nervous) and play a bit with the newborn. 

Then the head guy says, grab her trunk.... uhhh, are you trying to get me killed? 

He laughed and said that Mom definitely liked and trusted me and it would be okay. So I did pull on the babies trunk.... then he says ... more ... pull it more. Huh? 

Well, knock me over, that trunk was like a slinky..... it stretched out like a cartoon distance, and the baby & Mom didn't mind one bit. It was weird and funny. The guy then tells me it will strengthen later on and she wasn't good with it, and as I watched, he was right. I picked up some great memories from that place.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2010)

man i would love to be that close to an elephant. amazing creatures


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 28, 2010)

The head guy had some stories I'll tell you, some pretty gruesome. they aren't to be crossed. i watched one pivot on 1 foot and do a 180 so fast..... they are deceptively agile. One assistant got hit in the mouth by the tiny tail....not in anger...just got in the way...knocked out both front teeth.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 28, 2010)

as they say an elephant never forgets. agile and great swimmers apparently.


----------



## doc111 (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 28, 2010)

hahah There they are!!


----------



## doc111 (Jan 28, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> hahah There they are!!


 Unfortunately the last one is a little blurry and sideways. I liked it though because it was the only one I got with both of them together like that.


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Jan 28, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> nice moon pics. those are hard to get.


 
Ill second that. She's got a great ass


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 28, 2010)

I have some pics somewhere on a CD at my other house. i'll look for it this week. Pics were strictly verboten, but I snuck a few in over the years...


----------



## klmmicro (Jan 29, 2010)

Another boring moon pic from last night. Never shot the moon with my 5D before as the 40D works better for telephoto stuff. I think it came out okay.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2010)

no sjit.. i see da man on the moon


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 29, 2010)

It's Jackie Gleason!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2010)

My hand after burning it last night making a Spanish Omelette....






And something a bit more aesthetically pleasing:


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 29, 2010)

nice blister! how many plants are in there... looks like a jungle.


----------



## klmmicro (Jan 29, 2010)

Dang DST...that is pretty crazy! Now I know why I hate eggs so.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 29, 2010)

OLE!!! 

Bet it tasted that much better!


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> nice blister! how many plants are in there... looks like a jungle.


its amazing what you can squeeze into a small space if you just utilise it correctly it's about 125cmx125cm in there, but it's designed like a min stadium, tiered levels on the ground, then shelves round the top with grow bags on, with a few girls growing out the side of them as well, so it all fills up. With the 600hps and 400 mh the light dome spreads the light up high as well , so that's seems to be working so far. 

I wish I had a fish eye lense...that would be the bomb shot. Perhaps I could take several shots and get the wife to merge them.....

thanks guys, peace. dst


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> OLE!!!
> 
> Bet it tasted that much better!


it was lekker CJ, I had the rest today on a Broodje for my lunch


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 29, 2010)

The double leTTer kings!


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2010)

haha, and also the three consonants in a row - laatst


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 29, 2010)

The first time I was in the Nederlands it struck me.... these folks LOVE letters! Can't get enough of them!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2010)

but dont u think its fekkin kool.. i love trying to have a neder accent when im bored, or a scottish accent, like willy on simpsons.


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2010)

Being able to do a GOOD Scottish accent is an art! Me, I am a natural, had a lifetime of training. lol.

For the Dutch, it helps when speaking it, just like it does any language, to put an accent into what you say. Otherwise the Dutch just speak to you in English.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 29, 2010)

I was at the Grand Hotel Krasnapolsky bar one night tasting some 50 year olde gin and talking to a very pretty bartender, and she told me in passing that she spoke 5 languages. I was impressed that a bartender had that sort of linguistic skill. I asked her why she spoke so many....  ... she replied that, "nobody wants to speak Dutch, so we have to learn everyone else's". 

That made sense the more familiar I got with the Dutch language.


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2010)

Thats seems to be the way CJ, only about 20 million worldwide speak Dutch/Flemish I think. And like you say, when you hear it there is no surprise why, lol

Bloody hel, that Oude Genever (slow gin) is real suicidal hang over material, worst suicidial one I had was an Oude Genever from a specialist Genever bar out in Ketel near Scheidam (a friend of mine stayed out there) He took us to this bar which sold a millions of different types. I ended up arguing with his friend the owner about weed and alcohol (you can guess the argument) But the Walnut Genever left me for dead the next day...bah


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 30, 2010)

im not a big drinker.. but i also noticed europerans are big on drinking.. berr mostly that i see.. lke German,Irishmen,Scots,ad even Hollanders.. the English.. well its big in the state but i dont know if its as big.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 30, 2010)

The difference is not in the drinking of bier....it's in the quality of the bier drunk. If ur in the USA, and drinking mass produced suds.... ur drinking swill compared to EU bier.

Yah, that oude is a killah! My hotel on that trip was in a crazy hotel called the Nadia. Like 77 steps just to get to the desk, and then another three flights to my room. I don't know how I got there....I certainly don't remember getting there, but since I awoke in my bed, I must have!  That gin has an amazing taste though.... I don't remember how much it cost, but it was not cheap. My bar bill was over 400 dollars....but I bought a few for some folks I met there.

Here's a few pics I snapped yesterday...


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 30, 2010)

Mmmm Mango!

Need to draw a black circle around that dog's eye and call him Petey! (little rascals)


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## rezo (Jan 30, 2010)

ribs mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 30, 2010)

dam those look good.


----------



## DST (Jan 30, 2010)

Cool pics everyone!!! I just got back from the Amsterdam Wellness centre, spa, massage etc, (treat from the wife!!!) but the place is au natural. Absolutely no phones or cameras allowed, unfortunately, or clothes. And I can tell ya, there are a lot of fit Dutch birds (eh sorry wife, but there is! you just can't go out with them - very possessive) Who say's people don't look at these places!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 30, 2010)

haha, what is it with couples and amsterdam?  when i was there the amount of pensioner couples, it was totally insurmountable, and you know where they were all at, the red light district  the old blokes were getting all horny i'll bet while their wives all tittered and seemed to find the whole thing hilarious, maybe it was just their enjoyment watching their old timers try not to get in shit 

that sounds pretty good man, love therapy centers and such, especially when it's as you say, au naturel  but does that mean they have no clothes either? cus that would be hypocracy and i'd demand it of them!


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 30, 2010)

Yah, the place I went to took ur clothes as well...which was cool with me and my wife. 

I have become good friends with the owner of the B&B I stay at and the last time I was there, I remarked at how many good looking women are in Adam.... He just laughed and said.... those are immigrants!!!  Nice sense of humour....

I must say, I have been to many places and so far the best looking women statistically is Iceland. I LOVE to fly Iceland Air.... usually some smoking hot stewardesses.


----------



## skate4theherb (Jan 30, 2010)

crackerjax said:


> gotta love the purple...


i want to see some true blue weed!! Anyone know where i could find some pix on here???


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2010)

Singapore Airline stewardesses are hot, and the uniform with the traditional slit up the side of the dress......mmmmnnn. They stitistically have the highest proportion of millionaire stewardesses, probably because they only hire from rich families!!! Will need to look into this Iceland thing.


----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 31, 2010)

I really like Iceland and have been there a few times. The first time was in the winter, and about 8:30 I called the front desk to ask when the sun was rising! The nice gal chuckled and said, in about another hour or so.... 

Hey, it's the only place that you can touch both the North American and European continental shelves at the same time!


----------



## ltz40055 (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Jan 31, 2010)

This one needs to be blown up


----------



## floridasucks (Jan 31, 2010)

nice shroomies


----------



## Kumandr (Jan 31, 2010)

--3730738



Nice, bro


----------



## hempstead (Feb 1, 2010)

I would like to take credit but my lovely wife took these. Manatees and palm trees.... Enjoy.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice, whats the fish/creature in pics' 1 and 2?^^^^


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2010)

DST said:


> Nice, whats the fish/creature in pics' 1 and 2?^^^^


its a manatee(sea cow).. on the verge of extinction.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2010)

Here's a pic of the moon taken with a long exposure....it was freezing and I don't have a tri-pod so it was a bit shakey






And some pics from my lovely wife:


----------



## Snowchild (Feb 3, 2010)

This is a pic i took randomly of a little mushroom that sprang up next to some moss and a little tree i put in a pot. I found it intriguing.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice pics all.... mushrooms are amazing! Love to shoot them.

Here's a Woodpecker I just snapped. This guy is notoriously hard to pin down....and that head never stops moving....  Best shot I could get before he was off again.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 3, 2010)

tired of the old avy, c j?


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 3, 2010)

Heh, now you know I can never admit that in public. I try and keep it fresh.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 3, 2010)

sum feeding shots from tonight. and a half oz. of some brick .


----------



## cph (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice pics every one!!

I got a new toy! 



















Maybe the best $4 I ever spent!


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 3, 2010)

cph said:


> Nice pics every one!!
> 
> I got a new toy!
> 
> ...


 *NICE cph.......I spent more than 20 bucks at Radio Shack ( as suggested rampantly throughout RIU land).......never got pictures that sweet....not even remotely.*

*Where did you purchase this for only 4 dollars? *


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2010)

for some odd reason thelil snake never finished eating, just spit it out.. ill try again today.


----------



## cph (Feb 4, 2010)

Babs34 said:


> *NICE cph.......I spent more than 20 bucks at Radio Shack ( as suggested rampantly throughout RIU land).......never got pictures that sweet....not even remotely.*
> 
> *Where did you purchase this for only 4 dollars? *


Thanks Babs! I got it on Ebay with free shipping.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 4, 2010)

I might have posted this one way back.... but it seems fitting now. These guys fell twenty feet out of a big oak tree together..... but the snake won hands down. Big Pine snake that has been on my property for years, quite tame actually....

I'm just sitting outside sipping some coffee and reading the many papers I get, and I hear a WHUMP behind me.... That Squirrel got ambushed way up in the tree. Oh, and he/she finished it quick....about 5 minutes and a very swollen snake crawled away....slowly.


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 4, 2010)

very nice...


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 4, 2010)

wow, the uk is such a boring place to live. only wild snake i ever saw over here was a foot and a bit adder that my cat caught for me to play with. picked it up and left it in the churchyard


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a resident Coral snake as well in my woodpile. I have also many many black racers and some Indigos (who are gorgeous to look at...iridescent like a rainbow), a few Kingsnakes and ringnecks and of course an occasional rattler. All are free from harm by me as I grew up with snakes and know that all snakes will take an exit, if it is offered. They are just trying to get by....like everything else.


----------



## cph (Feb 4, 2010)

Some pics I didn't take, but I hope you don't have any rattlers this big! The story said this snake was caught at a FL strip mall.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 4, 2010)

It just stepped in for a "bite" to eat...


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 4, 2010)

wow thats a monster


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Feb 4, 2010)

An ol' Girlfriend...I WISH!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2010)

had better results today, last pinky was too big.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 4, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> had better results today, last pinky was too big.


circus clowns can vbe decieving like that. you think you're all good for the last FUCKING MAKEUP FAIL!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> circus clowns can vbe decieving like that. you think you're all good for the last FUCKING MAKEUP FAIL!


i didnt understand any of that.. break it down for me.


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2010)

Sorry for not posting in here, the weather has just been so bad that taking a camera out just doesn't seem too appealing. Anyway, this is a few shots from my walk to the library.













Thought I'd make these a bit atmospheric...






Shame about the high rise buildings in the background....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 22, 2010)

I wish my city was as scenic as yours. Nice photography, they look like magazine photos.


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I wish my city was as scenic as yours. Nice photography, they look like magazine photos.


Some people take it for granted though, T. I love it....it gets my imagination running.

Here is the pic of the blurb I took on the barge. Check the nick of those people pulling it!! ffs, sack that for a game of soldiers!


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 22, 2010)

Enjoying the B/W change up. 

My camera is down since my holiday visitors came laden with wires for the kids toys, and accidentally scooped up my charger upon their exit. I'm waiting for it in the post like a cat waits for a mouse to emerge from the hole.


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Enjoying the B/W change up.
> 
> My camera is down since my holiday visitors came laden with wires for the kids toys, and accidentally scooped up my charger upon their exit. I'm waiting for it in the post like a cat waits for a mouse to emerge from the hole.


 Nooooo, how frustrating....I blame the parents, hahaha. But then I am a big kid.

Looking forward to enjoying those scenic shots again, CJ.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 22, 2010)

Yah, spring is already here... 

My lord, both sets of parents who visited this year had a suitcase full of electronics and WIRES ... lots of wires. My house looked like spaghetti for weeks. 

Now I miss my wire.  darn kids!!


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2010)

Quite amazing actually, I have adaptors in my house that I just look at and think, wtf did that come from?

It's the only way to keep children "seen and not heard" these days, shove something electronic in front of them....I was constantly being told when I was young, "Children should be seen and not heard"....and I spent most of my time at the park and not at home. These days kids can't go 10 metres without supervision so it's our own making I say...so yeh, blame it on the parents...


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 22, 2010)

Park....sounds like they spoiled you...my dad had a closet with my name on it!


j/k!!


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Park....sounds like they spoiled you...my dad had a closet with my name on it!
> 
> 
> j/k!!


Didn't know you were Austrian CJ!!! hehe.

Dad's...whats one of them? j/k, there are some good uns as well....


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 22, 2010)

I love the part in "Benjamin Button" where Button tells the Captain he didn't know his Dad.

The Captain takes a pause and stares at him before saying ... "you lucky bastard.... let me tell you about my old man".... classic!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 22, 2010)

Very good film indeed. Need to watch it again actually. 

We just watched Invictus recently, great film and, Mandela what a very clever man!


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 22, 2010)

GD that movie.... though I suppose it's not the films fault.

I have started to watch that film 4 times now and for one reason or another have not been able to watch it all the way through ... like a curse.

But I keep going back to it.... it is that good. yes...Mandela was an idealist tempered by reality.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2010)

nice pics. pulling the barge must have been some way to make a living. first person looks like a bird too ?!


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2010)

I agree, it does look like a ye olde Dutch vrouw....They would have probably lived on that barge permanently. You see the sand barges these days, they travel around with cars on them, they are basically peoples homes.

These are obviously not my pics, but boy I liked them.....what is it with the internet, I started to read some of the comments and just thought, why do people have to be so bloody negative towards things...Anyway, I thought they were fantastic, shot 22 had me in stitches, and shot 25 just looks gay (sorry to be rude to homo's, just looked funny!)
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/02/vancouver_2010_part_1_of_2.html


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay, here's a few pics I took with my old Panasonic. Ii was able to get to my other house and bring it back with me. Next time I'm in town, I'll have to pick up a new charger for the Sony.... I stopped holding my breath on the old one.


----------



## wallycork (Feb 27, 2010)

That looks sick


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2010)

Ppl always concentrate on the coastal sunsets in Floriduh....and I have lived on the beach and now in the interior...and it is the interior which seems to produce the more stunning sunsets... IMO.  

I moved my Mom into one of my houses, and she noticed it too as well. She was very surprised at the light shows.


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2010)

With the weather CJ I am guessing these long cloud formations are warm fronts? seem to be quite a common cloud formation in those sunset pics of yours. Love it!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2010)

That's actually on the cusp of an approaching cold front. Floriduh us just so flat, and cloudy and sunny (despite which season), we just get these tremendous and consistent sunsets.


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2010)

A bit like NL then, famous for all it's great cloudy skies....


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2010)

All except for the sunshine...


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2010)

You got that right, CJ was just righting a shopping list, going to take a walk up to the market, but it starts raining, again. Change from the snow I guess, haha.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 27, 2010)

Your year round skies are like our winter skies strictly speaking. I do enjoy the overcast low cloud skies though. I usually only go to Europe in the late fall or winter. Queens day is the warmest I have ever been, but living in Florida, I can't think of a better vacation.


----------



## CrackerJax (Feb 28, 2010)

Okay, here are a couple of more pics I just snapped.... enjoy!


----------



## wallycork (Mar 2, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Okay, here are a couple of more pics I just snapped.... enjoy!


Is that an armidallo??

Im looking for a macro lens for my Canon EOS 500d.
Mainly for taking bud shots but ill probaly use it for portraits aswell.

I was thinking of 
http://www.pixmania.ie/ie/uk/31920/art/canon/macro-lens-100-f-2-8-usm.html

but any suggestions are welcome.

Peace


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes, that is an dillo. 

This one knows us pretty well and let's us get up close....always on the move though. I hear them on moony nights....they make a distinctive sound when they walk. Actually, I can tell just about any animal in my night environment by sound ... everyone has a signature. You just have to spend the time learning them.


You can get lost in all of the choices available for canon cameras when it comes to lenses. I think you have made an excellent choice. You'll probably find the real sharpness at 3.5. It should take very nice macro shots.....


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2010)

Okay....here's one I just snapped.

Run!!! It's the GINGERS!!!


----------



## mogascreeta (Mar 3, 2010)

i know the odds are slim but is that flagler beach, Fla? sand looks just like it.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 4, 2010)

Which pic?


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2010)

Love the Dillo, CJ cool pic.

And those little critters look like they are having a conflab about something...

I just pulled an empty cacoon off one of my jasmines today...little buggers. Luckily the moth that had came out of it was still sitting about on the floor so got squished.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 4, 2010)

Heh.... they all serve a function ... don't forget.


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2010)

I am normally nice to animals and plants, honest! I just kill moths that are flying around in my living room. hehe.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 4, 2010)

moths are eivl, they have body weight, and just can't get enough of flying into you in the dark


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 4, 2010)

That's what Geckos are for ... 

Sometimes I have to leave the doors and windows open to get some food in for them


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 4, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> moths are eivl, they have body weight, and just can't get enough of flying into you in the dark


hahahahaha


----------



## klmmicro (Mar 5, 2010)

Geckos as pest control are great. Lived in an apartment in San Diego that used to get roaches twice a year...right after Christmas and Easter (lots of boxes and such). I would go to the store and get a beg of Geckos. They were like $1.50 apiece. 20 of them were cheaper than a bug bomb and better our health. Our apartment was roach free in a couple of days and would stay that way.

Just know that Geckos can get into some really weird places...


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 5, 2010)

The first time I encountered a gecko in the "wild" was at a friends house in Puerto Rico. I had my parents along on that trip and there was a small party going on. My Dad and I spied this Gecko on a high ceiling and a palmetto bug about 5 feet from it. We watched in amazement as the Gecko slowly crept up on the bug and at the last second lunged and did a quick stutter step. The lizard waited for the bug to spook, and when it lifted its wings to fly away, the Gecko snipped off the entire back abdomen and the head and wings fell to the floor in the corner. No one saw it except us....I was impressed. Now I have Geckos all over both of ny homes and get free reign of the places. And ur right.... no bugs if you have Geckos....they work for free.

They work that tail too....slowly moving it back and forth in the air....distracting the prey. Pretty neat!


----------



## mexiblunt (Mar 7, 2010)

I wish we had th climate for them. I bought one for the grow room a few years ago. It worked wonders in there(fungus gnats) I think it was. Then one day I seen cujo chillin on this piece of duct tape that peeled off one container. Two days later I went back in and cujo was still there, dry and crispy. Why didn't he tell me he was stuck? Ahh well. smoke another one mexi moment.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 7, 2010)

You needed to call ... DUCT TAPE MAN!!!! 1-800-duct-ape.


----------



## mexiblunt (Mar 7, 2010)

I've got a good duct tape pic in my corporate e-mail I just can't get it from home (secured network) next time I'm at the office I'll send it to myself it's pretty funny.

Found it on google here is the link. http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10434561-1.html


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 7, 2010)

Hahahah...that's a classic. 

It really really works!!!


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2010)

Well you can just about see somebody flying off into the sunset......snapped on horizon mode, slow exposure, 







And my little corner of green and orange...








Edit, and now with the pics!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2010)

you have such typically dutch arty stuff in your crib D i like it


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2010)

Cheers, Don.

The elephant is a plastic bag...they make them in Cape Town, among other things.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2010)

hahaha i just knew i was going to be way off with its origin


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2010)

We bought the light and the green squares in Amsterdam so don't be too hard on yerself lad, hehe.

Off fur a pint, catch ya later holmes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2010)

now thats fine idea! WORD


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 9, 2010)

hahah... I was wondering what on earth you were talking about. Once I backtracked, all became clear. Nice pics!!


----------



## FullDuplex (Mar 9, 2010)

I figured i would join in here and post a few my self


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 9, 2010)

All great pics!  Pretty trippy Xmas pic.

Welcome....


----------



## FullDuplex (Mar 9, 2010)

thanks! the trees LED lights made a great pic. Ill have to get some of my other shots together


----------



## DST (Mar 9, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> All great pics!  Pretty trippy Xmas pic.
> 
> Welcome....


What CJ said^^^^

I was expecting John T and Olivia to come strutting out....I was transported momentarily back to my school disco's. Friday afternoons at our rec hall.

Thanks for sharing.

Peace, DST


----------



## FullDuplex (Mar 9, 2010)

DST said:


> What CJ said^^^^
> 
> I was expecting John T and Olivia to come strutting out....I was transported momentarily back to my school disco's. Friday afternoons at our rec hall.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Rep as well as the comments. Here are a few others that i rounded up. hope ya like em


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2010)

Moderator, RIU, whoever is watching. I understand that RIU needs to generate revenues through advertising (which I have seen on the net how much it gets.) But when it is getting in the way of what the sites purpose is (i.e a picture sharing application) Then why do I have to suffer S.W.A.T.2 pics that actually cover over peoples posted photo's. GRRRRRRRRR!

Anyway, thanks for the pics FullDuplex.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 10, 2010)

Heheheh.... but me thinks GameVance is quite a coup for RIU.

I only get to see the ads when I log in.... wee.


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2010)

What setting do you have your RIU on CJ?

Gaming ended for me with Manic Miner!!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 10, 2010)

Blazin 7....but elite membership eliminates all ads.... so my pages are always clean.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 10, 2010)

When the site was limping a few months back, i saw all the ads like you do.... BLECH!


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2010)

so whats the deal with the elite, what sort of payment we talking?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 10, 2010)

It works out to about a $1.15 a week. 60/per year. A pittance. from what I've read the staff is about to do a major face lift on the site. Elite will be redone....it should be pretty kewl.


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> It works out to about a $1.15 a week. 60/per year. A pittance. from what I've read the staff is about to do a major face lift on the site. Elite will be redone....it should be pretty kewl.


Yer kidding, I smoke that in a couple of days.....ffs, where do I sign?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 10, 2010)

There's the rub bub.... I have also read that ppl are hitting a brick wall signing up for elite. I am due for another subscription and am wondering how it will go, or if it will go at all.

Maybe the face lift will clear things up.


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2010)

haha, makes sense, another company not making the most out of technology. Ah well. Cheers CJ. Off for an ale at the pub.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds good to me!

I almost forgot...snapped some pics yesterday. Enjoy!!


----------



## smokey420420 (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics crackerjax


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 10, 2010)

Green Blue Red...


----------



## mexiblunt (Mar 10, 2010)

I used to have elite, still don't have adds....bonus! Will probably grab it again after this update you speak of.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 10, 2010)

The new face lift should be a nice change of pace. It's a smart idea.

Here's one more! Enjoy all!


----------



## crusty420 (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is a couple of my pics i will upload more every couple days now that i found this thread.


----------



## :.CloudNine.: (Mar 20, 2010)

crusty420 said:


> Here is a couple of my pics i will upload more every couple days now that i found this thread.


Damn, you must live in a nice city to have cars like that drving around. Good for you man.


----------



## crusty420 (Mar 20, 2010)

haha it is nice but not that nice. The Ferrari was in orange county, ca @ a event called cars n coffee there is some nice shit there. I live by lake elsinore, ca

AND NICE AVATAR anymore of those pics???


----------



## crusty420 (Mar 20, 2010)

*




*


----------



## FullDuplex (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 21, 2010)

..................


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2010)

Even with those beautiful car pics, my eyes were still drawn suspiciously towards Cloud Nines - Avatar.

Hey CJ, is that the Woodpecker you talked about before?.....rare shot I guess?


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2010)

Day out to Utrecht.

It's like a mini Amsterdam but has a totally different atmosphere. Here's a selection of some pics....

Could almost be Nazi invaded Holland






Just STOP it right!!!






Can you spell that please?






Breather in:






Yup, the Nazi's definitely been in town: This has been hanging there for years!!!







Have a happy Monday.

Peace, DST


----------



## crusty420 (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## IAm5toned (Mar 29, 2010)

my new alien hybrid strain


----------



## crusty420 (Mar 29, 2010)

thats sick.......


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 29, 2010)

Hahah nice! (different)

Funny, I went out tonite to grab a night shot thinking this thread has been still too long... good to see it posting again.

Here's a sunset shot and a night shot.... Enjoy!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 5, 2010)

The shuttle went off just before dawn this morning.... I couldn't find the tripod right away, so I barely got the feet down when the shuttle lit up the sky with a rosey orange red. It was quite clear out and you could see the booster rockets fall away easily with no optic aids. One of the better launches visually in a long time. Great rumble about two minutes later too...which I don't always get....terrific. 

All done in a hurry..... .... I only had shorts on with no dang belt.....so half the time I was buck naked in my field snapping these. 

Enjoy!! The last ones are the trails....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2010)

wicked shots cj love the trails


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 6, 2010)

man, i would love a propper camera, those are some sick shots.

funnily enough the ONLY thing i love about flying is the takeoff and landing, for nothing more than the pure unadulterated ROAR. i can imagine the sound coming off that one must be just thought stopping. unfortunately for me, there are hundreds of realllly good places i can photograph in the area, all of which would probably be no wiser than a big arrow saying i live here


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 6, 2010)

Yah, the first trail was glowing.... one of the better launches...and I've watched quite a few. 


Ever been to Martinique? One time there....I just sat for an hour at the same place as this video and watched in amazement....oh, and nude beaches too.... love the French!

[youtube]ai66HgjF8PY[/youtube]


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 6, 2010)

the world seems to hate the french, me, love em, and just can't get enough of that accent on a hot chick 

i've watched that video ten thousand times, it's amazing, i'd love to go, maybe i'll pop there during the summer for a day or two


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 6, 2010)

Martinique is pretty sweet, but St. Martin is as well.

Best island is Dominica for me, hands down. I think it is the prettiest island in the entire caribbean, and I've been to all but Cuba, and Jamaica.


----------



## Handson (Apr 6, 2010)

I want to go there


----------



## Handson (Apr 6, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> the world seems to hate the french, me, love em, and just can't get enough of that accent on a hot chick
> 
> i've watched that video ten thousand times, it's amazing, i'd love to go, maybe i'll pop there during the summer for a day or two


 
I love them, their people have balls and won't take no shit off their Governbent


----------



## Browntown777 (Apr 6, 2010)

This is an outtake from a recent shoot I did. 
the my model was sparking up.

I think it is a rad looking shot!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 7, 2010)

Handson said:


> I love them, their people have balls and won't take no shit off their Governbent


nobody riots like the french. hell they take to the streets because it's freaking thursday!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2010)

That and 25% unemployment with the youth......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

best thing to come out of france was napoleon, he had the most expensive cutlery set in the world at the time made of aluminium.....


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2010)

Best thing that comes from France is champagne....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

yeah they do make some good cheese too but they should never be forgiven  you know what i mean...

anyway back to the topic at hand, this is not pics i took but a tattooist pal showed me some of this guys work. he was going to turn his back on his art but is going to learn to ink instead.

check it he draws only with a clicky pencil, on huge ass bits of paper.

http://www.robertmcnally.co.uk/

he drew thew the pic on the homepage and someone actually got intouch with mr mugabe and asked if hed like to meet him.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2010)

Love that first pic.... for one reason or another I can only see the pic.... not any buttons.... firefox. I'll fumble through it...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

little post it note type things top right?! im usin firefox!?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2010)

My bad.... I'm using SeaMonkey... i go back and forth with them.

I can clearly see some influence from dali. very nice stuff....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

seamonkey eh not heard of that one might give it a whirl

yeah some really weird stuff in his workits kinda hard to show but the drawings are actually huge and really intricately drawn, takes him months for each piece


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2010)

Not sure if it is this one... I think it is.... but one of my fav's at the Rijks Museum in Adam. Van de Velde the junior painted this with a single camel hair brush.....one stroke at a time.  Up close....it will blow you away. I stare at it every time I go for 20 minutes or so....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

1 single hair! thats bonkers mut have taken him an age


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2010)

He didn't have to waste time texting and talking on cell phones or watch TV ... 

Yah.... crazy stuff....up closeyou can see the millions of single strokes....and he was there at the battle. He paints himself into the scene in the small ship on the right in front. he drew on paper during the battle...sketches, and then created this awesome masterpiece later in studio.... but he was there risking life and limb....for a painting. FUK TV....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2010)

damn straight man the conversation killing cyclops is no friend of mine


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2010)

Like any addiction.....once you break its back...you are free....and feel that way too.

I haven't personally turned the set on for weeks. When my company arrived for Easter.... they kept 4 TV sets on all day!!! Like a Sports bar in my abode. I adjusted to it.... and even watched an hour of basketball with my Brother In Law. 

I do read a book a week however....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2010)

i do have a tv now i moved in with my girl but before that i just had my beloved hifi and a monitor for the xbox.

anyhoo heres a pic i took





sensi purple star


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice....

here's a sunset pic from last night.... I love snapping this tree/snag.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2010)

your always rocking great pics man the nearest patch of grass to me without a tower block near it is like 20 miles


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2010)

I keep mulling around an idea to put up a 40-50 foot view tower on my property. Floriduh is so flat and out here, there are no cities.... the sunset pics alone would be worth the cost and bother. I'd have to be able to lock it down as well, to keep poachers out of it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2010)

not trying to make me jealous again much haaha i guess your not the hunting type eh?


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2010)

Cool pics as usual CJ. I have been checking out my neighbours roof terrace across the way, there was some strange metal structure/frame on it. So I took a peek across the other day (no, I am not a nosey neighbour, honest, haha) and to my surprise the metal frame that i saw was actually a life guards chair! They have a wall in front of their roof terrace which blocks out the sun after like 4 oclock or something, so he must sit up in his Lifeguards chair smoking his cigars (ok, I am a bit nosey, haha) taking in the last of the sun for the day....to cut a long storey short...why don't you buy a Lifeguards chair CJ, sit up there and snap away....or pehaps you need something higher.

Peace, DST


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2010)

This is what the Forestry Service uses........ a few years ago...they were closing a station and this tower was sitting in about 6 sections.... I begged them to SELL it to me. Name your price I told them grinning widely. they laughed back and told me this is property of the govt., so the chances of you buying it within ur lifetime is..... I cut them short and said ......nil to none..... uh huh the main guy said. We all stood there and shot the sh*t for 20 minutes.... 

I think a lifeguard tower isn't tall enough. My Oak trees alone go 30+ feet up....and the Pines...forget about it. 

If I could trust a big Pine (they aren't strong trees) I would rig up a rope pulley chair.....but I don't trust them that much.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2010)

man i reckon you could build it with scaffold for under a 1000


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i reckon you could build it with scaffold for under a 1000


 A bag of sand, you reckon, Don. Scaffolders get paid about that on a daily rate alone, hahaha. They are mad bar-stewards though!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2010)

hahah not any more man you could get a suasage roll to put it up for a bottle of voddy n a half ounce of baccy but it would more likely fall doon by friday...


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah not any more man you could get a suasage roll to put it up for a bottle of voddy n a half ounce of baccy but it would more likely fall doon by friday...


Forgot the Sausage Rolls had invaded the UK. Just getting their own back for eveyone invading them I guess!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2010)

So we went on a trip on Easter monday up to the Afsluitdijk that runs from Harlingen up towards the northern part of the Netherlands (Leeuwarden/Groningen) It's 32 km long, construction was started in the 1920's and was finished in 1932. This was in the times when men where men I guess It was a nice day when we were there and it was freezing and windy as hell.

So you have the Sea on the left and the IJsselmeer on the right (a now non salted lake that feeds into different parts of The Netherlands via a system of dykes.






This is the info on the build materials, we thought it was quite cool how they done it.







And this is a funny letterbox we saw in Leeuwarden






Peace, DST


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 9, 2010)

Great stuff....there is so much more to the Nederlands than Adam town.

I always make it a point to go "running around" whenever I go there.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 10, 2010)

Here's a shot of a section of my property.... Enjoy... I sure do!


----------



## mr west (Apr 10, 2010)

One of my mums cats chester lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 11, 2010)

grumpy kitteh! look at those eyes though! colourful!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 11, 2010)

That cat is clearly evil and will suk the soul from ur face whilst you sleep. His Mum is doomed!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 11, 2010)

sunshine girll


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Here's a shot of a section of my property.... Enjoy... I sure do!


Now that's the sort of garden I want!!!! I choose to live in one of the most densley populated countries in the World. Life is treating you well, CJ. Good man!



mr west said:


> One of my mums cats chester lol.


#
Wow Westy, that is a spooky looking creature. Looks almost like a wild cat, which I am sure it was at one point in the past. Is that the ones she breads?



tip top toker said:


> sunshine girll


Looks blunted


----------



## Handson (Apr 11, 2010)

You ever caught anything you can't explain in your photos?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 11, 2010)

nope, but my cat has  not often ya girl opens her mouth and 3 live chicks fall to the floor


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes thats a main coon cat wich my mum breeds lol. Lovely burmese cat we used to breed them back in the late seventees and early eightys. Those woods look good for toad stools and shrooms, does it get pitch black in there cracker?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes it does.... at night...

:lol; I do have mushrooms growing all over the place once the humidity kicks in....i about another two months... I will be inundated with them!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 14, 2010)

Okay, here is a picture of Fred.... one of my resident tortoises...quite friendly...for a tortoise...  Enjoy!!


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2010)

Slowly slowly does it, Fred


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2010)

looks like freds got tortitude


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 15, 2010)

its name should be Leonardo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2010)

man those things have crazy strong jaws, if your fingers in there its not coming back


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

Luckily...Fred is a vegetarian. Or I'd only have 4 toes by now.

They make an amazing burrow system which is utilized by many other species of animals. It's like a giant underground animal condo. They tunnel like the Viet Cong!


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 15, 2010)

i like turtles.... there a cool animal


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2010)

theres something special bout animals that live longer than humans imo crocodiles n shit


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

When I look at a tortoise or a croc for that matter, I see an animal which got in the true groove long ago. They achieved harmony with their environment millions of years ago, and have basically not needed to change. Most species are works in progress, including us, but not the tortoise. Nature polished him long ago...to a fine hue.


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 15, 2010)

theres always improvments that can be made...

ie: something in there migratory imbedding that makes them look for secure egg laying spots. lots of cover. 

i see what you mean though just saying theres always room for improvmen (hehe talking turtles like of finding nemo that we could converse with would be cool... but yeah there awsome and the sayings always been if it aint broke then dont fix it hasnt it .


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> theres something special bout animals that live longer than humans imo crocodiles n shit


yeah but we get to fuck for pleasure


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 15, 2010)

dont forget the komodo dragon..


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

Be glad they don't change much.........................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> When I look at a tortoise or a croc for that matter, I see an animal which got in the true groove long ago. They achieved harmony with their environment millions of years ago, and have basically not needed to change. Most species are works in progress, including us, but not the tortoise. Nature polished him long ago...to a fine hue.


i dunno man if i could get a team of attack turtles with lazers strapped to their shells


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

look out!!

it's SUPER TURTLE!!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 15, 2010)

and they don't need to pay council tax. i like huge trees in the same way, just to think that this was alive and well during the Wars of the Three Kingdoms


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

I usually feed them some of my garden greens when I start to harvest.... after awhile...when they see me...they turn in my direction and start plodding along towards me.... hey cracker...U have what I crave? mMmm green heroin to them!


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2010)

Images of Cracker hangin around in his garden with zip bags of old cabbage for sale.......interesting. Do you give the first sample for free? haha. Wish I had a tortoise in my garden, just Wood pidgeons that crap all over everything...at least they are not city pidgeons (bloody rats of the sky)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2010)

i love the fact they hibernate, sleeping for months when its cold. much respect i wish i could bypass winter like that.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

heh.... I don't sell, it's all given away each year 

I missed my cabbage this year and now it's too warm for it...  frikkin love that stuff tho...

yes Don, but not down here in florida. their burrow does maintain the same temp year round though, and that's why so many other animals bunk up with them.


----------



## crusty420 (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice pics.... I think f10 is ur sweet spot.


----------



## minibotwin (Apr 15, 2010)

Dude.. Freakin LOVE that Bugatti Veyron! Saw one in Chicago a while back... Damn near had to go back & change my panties after 
Awesome camera work! Great pics!


----------



## crusty420 (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh yeah i have a shitty cellphone video of the Veyron and enzo starting up....amazing I have more pics of it I will post up over time.

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/ee87/ctvoigts/?action=view&current=1101080941.flv


----------



## minibotwin (Apr 16, 2010)

crusty420 said:


> Oh yeah i have a shitty cellphone video of the Veyron and enzo starting up....amazing I have more pics of it I will post up over time.
> 
> http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/ee87/ctvoigts/?action=view&current=1101080941.flv


 
That's awesome!! Needless to say cell phone vids & audio don't do any justice to these cars... But for those who know what it really sounds like, imagination can fill in the rest!! haha  
I've got a ton of pics, but they won't upload, I'll see if I can save them a different way or somethin. 

*Two loves of my life: Cars & Green *


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 17, 2010)

i think dat be the wrong type of cacti bro .


----------



## crusty420 (Apr 17, 2010)

From the LA Auto Show last year.


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 17, 2010)

hehehe

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAhVmjptZMI
watch me 
http://videos.streetfire.net/video/The-Tool-Mans-1996-Impala_662921.htm*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi folks... back with 2 pics I snapped this evening.... enjoy!!!


----------



## Browntown777 (Apr 24, 2010)

market





death valley


----------



## Browntown777 (Apr 24, 2010)

sorry it is so big


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2010)

No problem....   It happens!


----------



## crusty420 (Apr 24, 2010)

Very cool. nice work


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2010)

Actually I pulled that last one from Brown's previous picture....  I have software....


----------



## crusty420 (Apr 24, 2010)

When my dog was a puppy still chills on the recliner like this lol
Had a pic of his holding a 3' zong don't know what happened to it


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks like "eddie" from frasier...


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2010)

Volcano causes Anarchy in the Skies







DST


----------



## Browntown777 (Apr 25, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Actually I pulled that last one from Brown's previous picture....  I have software....


There it is!
hahaha. I was like wait a minute, Thats my image ass hole!
hahahha


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm a scamp!!!


----------



## FullDuplex (Apr 25, 2010)

This has become quite the thread. I have been out on the road the last few weeks and id thought id share a few pics from along the way.


----------



## Browntown777 (Apr 25, 2010)

plate breaking against wall


----------



## Browntown777 (Apr 25, 2010)

amazing bridge and wind mill shots!
great stuff man!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 25, 2010)

Love the bridge pic and the river one too! 

Not so hot on the windmills... only because they are bird killing machines.  (not ur fault though!)


----------



## Browntown777 (Apr 25, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Love the bridge pic and the river one too!
> 
> Not so hot on the windmills... only because they are bird killing machines.  (not ur fault though!)


 yeah but still, it is a cool pic of the bird killing machines.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 25, 2010)

Yah... he got some rep.... I don't hold it against him... 

The entire problem with those windmills is they need to be placed in the wind alleys of the country...but guess who is already using those alleys.... migratory birds (which makes sense). It's a form of butchery....not kewl.


----------



## Browntown777 (Apr 25, 2010)

i shot this the other day in my living room. 
the match is held up by 2 books with a black backdrop behind it. 
then toned it in photoshop a little


----------



## Browntown777 (Apr 25, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Yah... he got some rep.... I don't hold it against him...
> 
> The entire problem with those windmills is they need to be placed in the wind alleys of the country...but guess who is already using those alleys.... migratory birds (which makes sense). It's a form of butchery....not kewl.


wow. yeah I never really thought about that. really good point. I always assumed they were good because we are utilizing nature to create energy. Guess I should have looked deeper into it.

palm desert, CA


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice match shot!!

yah, the numbers of birds being killed is one of the best kept secrets of the envro's. 

The birds were there first. In cali...they are losing tons of golden eagles to them.... not a peep from the greenies..... hypocrites.


----------



## Browntown777 (Apr 25, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Nice match shot!!
> 
> yah, the numbers of birds being killed is one of the best kept secrets of the envro's.
> 
> The birds were there first. In cali...they are losing tons of golden eagles to them.... not a peep from the greenies..... hypocrites.


Crazy. Wonder why the greenies wouldn't say something. maybe they just turn a blind eye because they think they are saving the world from global warming.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 25, 2010)

I have spent 20 years+ doing environmental work and lots of it. But I do think the movement has been derailed. Most of the good ppl have left the field, and it is now wholly political. 

Like Ronald Reagan said of Democrats.... "I didn't leave the party.... they left me". Ronnie was a life long Democrat until the late 60's. 

I didn't leave the environmental movement.... it left me.


----------



## Browntown777 (Apr 25, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I have spent 20 years+ doing environmental work and lots of it. But I do think the movement has been derailed. Most of the good ppl have left the field, and it is now wholly political.
> 
> Like Ronald Reagan said of Democrats.... "I didn't leave the party.... they left me". Ronnie was a life long Democrat until the late 60's.
> 
> I didn't leave the environmental movement.... it left me.


I am glad you are keeping it real man. Yeah it is crazy out there. Politicians are going crazy (maybe I am just noticing it more). People are so so set in their ways, left or right, blue state red state, republican democrat. I think thats how they want it so we don't pay attention to what is really going on, them stealing our liberties and freedom right from us. they are even tricking some of us into giving them away willingly. 

"Those who give up essential liberties for temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety" Ben Franklin


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 25, 2010)

We have one party in control and that is never good.... I don't care which party it is.

Yes, the country is slowly but surely drawing battle lines...true enough.


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 25, 2010)

at least americans can smoke in 14 states for medical reasons and climbing.

im just waiting for OZ to jump on the bandwagon ,. though at the same time i see many problems with it, one of them on a moral standing. im of the belief that the governments have proved to us over the last century or so that they want nothing nor should have nothing to do with the plant. they turned there back on it and it was us the people who have kept it alive and made it what it is today.

i mean it would be hard enough to start out once its passed in yor state unless you already have money under your belt... what i mean by this is it will just be governmental companies and people with money that this will benefit in the long run... basically throwing it back in there with other commodities tobacco and shit like that. i much like the idea of just medicalized and kept on smaler scales giving family people a chance and a more mellow approch to the whole thing... no offense but from what ive heard on some streets over there its just a joke in some cases (AND I LOVE MY HERB SO THIS IS A BIG THING TO SAY FOR ME).

to me as i said before cannabis is the peoples plant... its a plant for the battlers trying to maintain there dayly life to unwind and help families stay afloat where i come from its normally a family your getting your medacine from. for years they have been doing there best to accomadate peoples needs with fear of procecution and i just find it unfair that some of them would lose there livelyhood as a result... 

the problem being is to legalize even for medical uses would allow the government strait back in which goes against my beliefs hehe... sorry people this just got me thinking lol.
_"Those who give up essential liberties for temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety" Ben Franklin _

though tbth ill vote for anyone whose going to allow me to grow my medicine in peace 
and if everyone could we could make sure the government gets as little of ther hard earned money as possible i suppose.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2010)

societies brainwashed perceptions are often very off.

such as the alure of eating farmed fish. how great is that. they farm the fish, like seabass, so they odn't need to effect wild numbers and such. just win win win. except the farmed fish need to eat...

they use more wild fish, in the form of mackerel etc etc, to feed the farmed fish, than the weight of the farmed fish at market time. that is just utterly messed up, and yet noone seems to be aware of this.


----------



## FullDuplex (Apr 26, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Yah... he got some rep.... I don't hold it against him...
> 
> The entire problem with those windmills is they need to be placed in the wind alleys of the country...but guess who is already using those alleys.... migratory birds (which makes sense). It's a form of butchery....not kewl.



Thanks for the rep guys, and its funny you mention that. My dad was telling me the same thing about them. Said they had a little bit of a battle putting them in the area due to the killing of birds.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 26, 2010)

You can take short cuts in life, but don't be surprised if you wind up at a dead end.


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Apr 28, 2010)

Found this cool chrysalis it looks like its armour plated & pure gold,not the best pic it looks better in sunlight.
(A couple other pics i liked too)


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice.... butterfly FTW!!!


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 28, 2010)

i had a few soldiers on my last shiva who lovd to protect there home lmfao, i think they were quite fond of that particular strain too lmfao


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 28, 2010)

Here's a sunset shot of one of my Oak trees.... just nice and relaxing out here.... enjoy!!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay... here are a few more.... enjoy folks!!

Coreopsis flowers...








Nice sky pic (I think) ....







This is what 50 yards of soil looks like.... no it's not for weed.


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 28, 2010)

thats alota dirt, what ya makin?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 28, 2010)

It's a lot bigger than it looks too.... it goes back a bit. 

Just going to be doing some landscaping around the property. My wife has been bugging me to give her some soil for her lilies and orchids.... she about sh*t when she saw the pile I bought....


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2010)

Some pics from our visit to the Keukenhof





Amazing colours (colors) everywhere






I was ready for diving into that loch






Love these colours...






Comfy pitchfork anyone?






SOF






Who said Ellies where afraid of mice....






Everything is sooo uniformed.





You can see where designers get inspiration from...this reminded me of Paul Smith






Enjoy..

DST


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 29, 2010)

hehe nice pics everyone


----------



## bud nugbong (Apr 29, 2010)

very nice pictures, i just got a new camera so i think ill try and capture some natural images. Im diggin the mantins. this is all ive got so far but im scribed.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 29, 2010)

Man, we always make it a point to go to Keukenhof when in town..... I did buy about 300 bucks worth of bulbs the first time we went....and never received them.... I let it go since growing those in Floriduh is a crap shoot anyway. It didn't spoil me on them in any way.... that stuff happens. We can stay there all day and just stare !!!!

Welcome to the thread BN .... new cameras always get me jazzed up .... what did you get?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 29, 2010)

nice pics, water them girls


----------



## bud nugbong (Apr 29, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Welcome to the thread BN .... new cameras always get me jazzed up .... what did you get?


thanks alot...I got an 85$ kodak easyshare.. i think thats what its called. for the price it is pretty good. 12 MP 3x zoom and it can take video. the only down side is it has like no memory. but i dont want to get a mem stick so ill hafto deal. i can save 4 12 megapxl shots or like 27 2.1 mpxl shots wich isnt too bad.


----------



## crusty420 (Apr 29, 2010)

Does that use a SD card? they are pretty cheap these days.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 29, 2010)

well, for blogs and such 2.1 is fine. Mem sticks are cheap, just keep a look out for good deals....


----------



## bud nugbong (May 1, 2010)

crusty420 said:


> Does that use a SD card? they are pretty cheap these days.


yea it looks like a little microchip thing? i could get one but maybe down the road a bit. Im mad poor w no job at the moment


----------



## samtheham420 (Jul 18, 2010)

This is the prettiest pic I took of one of my babies=]

&This is a weird looking leaf from one lol.


----------



## iSwear (Jul 18, 2010)

sick photo man. really love the freeway one and the 2nd moon.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 19, 2010)

first of allbefore i catch up on this thread, i have you to say thanks for whoever the hell got this thing going again cuz this has always been a good nice bliss thread.


----------



## samtheham420 (Jul 19, 2010)

You're welcome=] lol


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 19, 2010)

thank you sam the ham! hahahaha cool name.


----------



## Browntown777 (Jul 19, 2010)

I have been shooting a lot with my Holga. 
This camera is really cool. It is basically an old cheep plastic toy that takes medium format film. You have to use duct tape around the sides to stop the light leaks. Some light will always get into the camera and give your film these really great color shifts. 
I am addicted to it right now.

shot #1-underneath the Santa Monica Pier. Everyone walks and parties on top but the bottom is never seen. 

shot #2 - tree tops from the top of a mountain on a camping trip we took a few weeks ago. 
shot #3 - San Francisco of course. The most beautiful city in the United States. 

enjoy.


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2010)

Well since Samtheham was kind enough to get this thread going again....here are some shots we took at the World Cup in SA....more in my journal if you can be bothered searching for it.....lol


https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/wk2010-13403/1051164-wk2010-2/

Cape Town Stadium-semi final night


Nelson Madela Bay Stadium (aka Port Elizabeth) Scoreboard reading NL 2 Brasil 1


Sign at beach, 


The ball with wifes art work again
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/wk2010-13403/1051160-wk2010-26/


https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/wk2010-13403/1051159-wk2010-13/

Lucky Beans, we brought some back to plant.


Nelson Mandela Bay Stadium



Green Point Stadium Cape Town


https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/wk2010-13403/1051153-wk2010-18/
This is Soccer City in Johannesburg....


A Big man made out of coca cola crates. In Cape Town



https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/wk2010-13403/1051143-wk2010-4/
An Aloe Vera in full bloom on the East Coast of South Africa (still warm there - cold at night)


Some cool house paintings


The approach to the Stadium at Nelson Mandela Bay (Port Elizabeth).

Leaving the stadium at the end of the night


----------



## mygirls (Jul 19, 2010)

heres sum clouds that went over last month.. i thought they were cool looking..


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2010)

I love pics of the US, you still get all the telephone wires and poles crossing the sky......makes me feel all warm inside. Nice clouds indeed mygirls


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2010)

DST said:


> I love pics of the US, you still get all the telephone wires and poles crossing the sky......makes me feel all warm inside. Nice clouds indeed mygirls


lmao.... makes us feel outdated.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 19, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lmao.... makes us feel outdated.


nahhhh mate, it's the future! in the UK we have this area down south, there happens to be a nuclear power station one side, and demand on the other, so despite huge protest, the power company has decided that it will errect 100ft pilons for 60 miles or something straight through a valley of natural beauty. After opposition they stated that they may be willing to stomach the cost and lay 3 miles underground. The huan mentality can be depressing at times 

Lovely SA photo's DST, what's Soccer City actually like in person? Just seems to be a whole bunch of corregated rusted iron


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> nahhhh mate, it's the future! in the UK we have this area down south, there happens to be a nuclear power station one side, and demand on the other, so despite huge protest, the power company has decided that it will errect 100ft pilons for 60 miles or something straight through a valley of natural beauty. After opposition they stated that they may be willing to stomach the cost and lay 3 miles underground. The huan mentality can be depressing at times
> 
> Lovely SA photo's DST, what's Soccer City actually like in person? Just seems to be a whole bunch of corregated rusted iron


All the stadiums are awe inspiring I must admit. As I said on my thread, they where all built in time, on budget...unlike Wembley!! Soccer City I only got to see during the day whereas the real beauty lies at night. It is still one of the most impressive sights I have seen stadium wise for a long time. It's just so big and bloody FREAKY!!! Its a huge fekkin Calabash. I thought the stadium in Durbin looked impressive though.


----------



## Scott187 (Jul 19, 2010)

Heres some pics I took, I like takin pics just for fun dont have a really nice camera or anything.


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 19, 2010)

sick pictures guys....


----------



## Browntown777 (Jul 19, 2010)

just took this!
almost done!View attachment 1054461View attachment 1054462


----------



## coolesrat (Jul 19, 2010)

View attachment 1054463well here you go i made this for the site


----------



## Muppets On Drugs (Jul 20, 2010)

Stoney McFried said:


> Kitties and tree frogs.I need a tripod, it's hard to hold the cam still.



i also have a white cat that looks almost exactly like that. is it a specific type of cat or whaat?


----------



## samtheham420 (Jul 20, 2010)

dababydroman said:


> thank you sam the ham! hahahaha cool name.


 Lol it's just a little nickname I picked up from Dr. Suess=]
&My mom calls me Sam I am lol.
&Yes, I do want green eggs and ham haha=D


----------



## machnak (Jul 20, 2010)

View attachment 1056608View attachment 1056609View attachment 1056611View attachment 1056612View attachment 1056614View attachment 1056616View attachment 1056617View attachment 1056619View attachment 1056621View attachment 1056622View attachment 1056623View attachment 1056624View attachment 1056626View attachment 1056627View attachment 1056628View attachment 1056629View attachment 1056631View attachment 1056632View attachment 1056633

Bunch of randoms since I've lived in Vegas before all my camera equipment got jacked...


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Jul 21, 2010)

I'de frame them and demand money haha nice photography.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 21, 2010)

my plant plant plant


----------



## machnak (Jul 21, 2010)

Hydro Hippy said:


> I'de frame them and demand money haha nice photography.


Ha sounds like a good idea.


----------



## johnvilla (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice pics... specially sea coast one and the doggi lickering mouth and waiting for some delicious food......


----------



## cph (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice pics everyone!

Here are some I took of my Iris about a month ago...


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2010)

cph said:


> Nice pics everyone!
> 
> Here are some I took of my Iris about a month ago...
> 
> View attachment 1059218View attachment 1059214View attachment 1059216View attachment 1059217


Looks almost sexual, amazing colours!!!


----------



## akafatal (Jul 23, 2010)

when time vanishes , i take photos


----------



## Browntown777 (Jul 26, 2010)

akafatal said:


> when time vanishes , i take photos


Nice shots man!
the one of the flies is freaking amazing. and the flaming cigarette is very cool to. 
nice addition


----------



## Browntown777 (Jul 26, 2010)

common dolphins followed our boat the other day. 
I snapped a few shots. It was a pretty amazing experience that I will never forget.
The boat capt. said that there were most likely thousands of them in this pod. 
Crazy.


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2010)

such a nice shot BT!!!!


Browntown777 said:


> common dolphins followed our boat the other day.
> I snapped a few shots. It was a pretty amazing experience that I will never forget.
> The boat capt. said that there were most likely thousands of them in this pod.
> Crazy.
> ...


----------



## T0key (Jul 30, 2010)

jesters missus said:


> Here's a few photos that I took that I am quite proud of...


Lookin Good Mate!


----------



## T0key (Jul 30, 2010)

Browntown777 said:


> common dolphins followed our boat the other day.
> I snapped a few shots. It was a pretty amazing experience that I will never forget.
> The boat capt. said that there were most likely thousands of them in this pod.
> Crazy.
> ...


This is Epic.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 31, 2010)

Some pics...


----------

